# Knitting Tea Party - 8th June 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 8th June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_, a place for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches in a _Virtual Drawing Room_, or a martini and olives if you prefer.

To-day kickball's _Euro 2012_ finals got underway in Poland where it's 1:00a.m., and The Ukraine where it's 2:00a.m. Endless hours of mind-numbing discussion by commenttors, interspersed with a few minutes of coverage of the game.

This Sunday _Formula One_ takes to the _Circuit Gilles-Villeneuve_ on Montreal's Ile Notre Dame where it's 6:00p.m. Continuing my vexillological tour of the world's circuits, I've designed a napkin ring to celebrate:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86903-1.html#1619686

Egg cosy fans might like to have a go at the one I posted last year for Canada Day:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17088-1.html

This week I'm putting a couple of pork receipts on the menu, the weather in London is dreadful at the moment, perfect for a nice casserole:

*Pork and Bean Casserole*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1 tbs (15ml) vegetable oil
12 oz (340g) lean pork shoulder, cut into chunks
1 large onion, chopped
1 garlic clove, crushed
2 carrots, sliced
1 eating apple, cored and chopped (not peeled)
400g (approx. 14 oz) can chopped tomatoes
410g (approx. 14 oz) can haricot beans in water, rinsed and drained
10 fl. oz (285ml) chicken or vegetable stock
2 tbs (30ml) tomato puree
1 tsp (5ml) Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp dried mixed herbs
freshly ground black pepper
2 tbs chopped fresh parsley

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 180degC/350degF/Regulo 4_

Heat the vegetable oil in a large pan, add the chunks of pork and cook over a high heat for three to four minutes until seared and browned. Transfer to an oven-proof casserole dish.

Saute the onion, garlic, carrots and apple for about three minutes. Add these to the pork.

Add the tomatoes, haricot beans, stock, tomato puree, Worcestershire sauce and mixed herbs to the casserole, stir well and season with some pepper. Cover and cook for about two hours.

Serve sprinkled with chopped fresh parsley.

*Pork with Mushrooms in Mustard Sauce*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
2 pork loin steaks (or 4 pork medallions)
1 tbs (15ml) sunflower oil
4 oz (115g) button mushrooms, halved
1 gill (5 fl. oz/140ml) milk
1/2 oz (15g) cornflour (US = corn starch)
1 tbs French wholegrain mustard

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 160degC/325degF/Gas Regulo 3_

Slake the cornflour with the milk and mix in the mustard, set to one side.

Heat the oil in a frying pan over a fry the pork until just cooked through, transfer the pork to a dish with a lid.

Fry the button mushrooms for four to five minutes. Add the milk, cornflour and mustard mixture to the pan, increase the heat and stir continuously until the sauce thickens.

Pour the contents of the pan over the pork, cover the dish and transfer to the oven, cook for twenty minutes.

Serve with new potatoes and fresh green beans or mange tout.

_Note: This also works well with pork belly slices with the rind removed._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The receipts sound very good. I know what is going to be for dinner tomorrow. 

Love the napkin ring!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I can't believe I may be the 3rd on today.

Well I'm finally getting some relief from the antibiotics that I got last week (the first one didn't work). I am finally able to get a little more sleep. Missing the last 8 days of work (my sinus infection start 3 weeks ago) I will really be overloaded when I go back to work with all the end of the year stuff at school. My teacher let me know that my students are missing me. I'm almost wishing it was already over. Well on to another great tea party!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Evening..... What a nice way to complete a setting with the Canadian napkin ring.... Yeah...... 

I've been watching your weather and those stick-to-your-ribs comfort food casseroles sound perfect. Sounds like a racing, knitting, fireplace kind of week-end....

Question..... what is a haricot bean?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I suppose everybody else is still out in the garden.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeh!!! Another Formula One Race, and here in Canada.
I can make one mitt per race, or a pair if you count all the pre-race and post-race coverage. It's going to be a rainy week-end here by the sound of things on the TV weather news, but at least we missed the tornadoes earlier this week. My shih tzu thought they were coming for sure.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought I would check before I asked about haricot beans and found they are what we call navy beans. I can't wait to try both of these receipts.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the napkin ring!!!! I had already made the cozy to match from your earlier post, will have another gift for our new Canadian friend when he next visits!
Though I'm not a fan of mushrooms, will have to make this for my roommate, she loves them! And I'm sure the Pork and Beans will be a hit for the DS also!
Off till after dinner... getting scolded for staying on here too long. :wink: 
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Evening..... What a nice way to complete a setting with the Canadian napkin ring.... Yeah......
> 
> I've been watching your weather and those stick-to-your-ribs comfort food casseroles sound perfect. Sounds like a racing, knitting, fireplace kind of week-end....
> 
> Question..... what is a haricot bean?


Thank you, I'm glad you like the design.

Haricot beans are one of many varieties of the common bean and originate in the Andes. Good substitutes would be either borlotti or pinto beans, they work equally well, haricot are more common in the UK.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening everyone, hope all are doing well. 
Ooh, Pork and Beans, I'll have to make that one evening soon for the 10yr old. I have my 10yr old niece for a couple of weeks, I usually have her about a month but since we are moving I only get her for a couple weeks. Next summer I'll come get her and take her to Wyoming for a month or so. 
But, I'm rambling, the casserole should be a hit with her and my pork and bean loving hubby. Thanks Dave, another one for Evernote.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The receipts sound very good. I know what is going to be for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Love the napkin ring!


Thank you, the napkin rings look really striking on a white tablecloth.

The pork with mushrooms is a real favourite and so easy to prepare.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I suppose everybody else is still out in the garden.


Not unless they've got something to hold onto in the UK!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> I can't believe I may be the 3rd on today.
> 
> Well I'm finally getting some relief from the antibiotics that I got last week (the first one didn't work). I am finally able to get a little more sleep. Missing the last 8 days of work (my sinus infection start 3 weeks ago) I will really be overloaded when I go back to work with all the end of the year stuff at school. My teacher let me know that my students are missing me. I'm almost wishing it was already over. Well on to another great tea party!


I'm gad you've finally found something that works, sinus infections are miserable!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

"The Art of Racing in the Rain" - a good book and a great watch. Think Senna.... he only race he didn't win in the rain was his first and he came from last to second in that one..... The Rainmaster... (Sterling Moss was pretty food too.) I know where I'll be on Sunday.... Now to decide on the right knitting project.... Lace isn't going to do it... 

Thanks for the bean translation.... my favorite. 

Tomorrow we are going to the grand opening of a new interative arts festival --- a wrecking salvage yard (building materials, with antiques, collectables and primatives thrown it). A collaboration of business and artists is being highly promoted in an effort to keep the City Hall from trying to obtain land for redevelopment. Music, food, great art and some salvaging should make for a great day..... Can't wait for the treasure hunt to begin....


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So nice to be back at the Tea Party. i'll have to get caught up with last week's posts, but hope everyone is well and that the gardens are growing. (I have a tiny pepper on one of my plants!)
Workload quadrupled, so my time was very limited last week. We're approaching the last quarter of the fiscal year, so things willstart getting crazier than ever soon. The Tea Party is a welcome respite!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

The recipe souond great. My DH will love the pork and beans. I know I will like the one with muchrooms. I will just have to make his without.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pork and beans are such a great combination and a favorite in our house. Will try that one for sure.We just got home after a busy day. We saw an exhibition of French posters by Talouse Latrec and others of the same era at our wonderful Milwaukee Art Museum. It was great. We then had lunch at one of our favorite spots which just happens to be across from my favorite LYS. I started working on a scarf using yarn from the Craftsy box and was able to knit in the car. Not sure if I like the pattern yet.
Have a great week-end, everyone. Summer has arrived - mid eighties today.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Evening everyone, hope all are doing well.
> Ooh, Pork and Beans, I'll have to make that one evening soon for the 10yr old. I have my 10yr old niece for a couple of weeks, I usually have her about a month but since we are moving I only get her for a couple weeks. Next summer I'll come get her and take her to Wyoming for a month or so.
> But, I'm rambling, the casserole should be a hit with her and my pork and bean loving hubby. Thanks Dave, another one for Evernote.


It's a good warming casserole, perfect for an English Summer!

Dave


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

That pork and bean dish will be a hit with my DH. I have to put a couple of the ingredients on my shopping list - going tomorrow after our Dairy Day parade. My church will have a booth to sign kids up for vacation Bible school so I will be there for a couple hours to help. Paula


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love the napkin ring!!!! I had already made the cozy to match from your earlier post, will have another gift for our new Canadian friend when he next visits!
> Though I'm not a fan of mushrooms, will have to make this for my roommate, she loves them! And I'm sure the Pork and Beans will be a hit for the DS also!
> Off till after dinner... getting scolded for staying on here too long. :wink:
> Marianne


Thank you, I didn't get round to making napkin rings last year, I always have lots of generic _F1_ rings in the drawer for when I'm pressed for time.

I hope you enjoy the pork receipts, the mushroom and mustard sauce might surprise you, it's a great combination.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Yeh!!! Another Formula One Race, and here in Canada.
> I can make one mitt per race, or a pair if you count all the pre-race and post-race coverage. It's going to be a rainy week-end here by the sound of things on the TV weather news, but at least we missed the tornadoes earlier this week. My shih tzu thought they were coming for sure.


The weather is pretty grim here too, I'd stay in and knit with the racing on. I'm glad you like the design, it knits up quite quickly.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Evening everyone, hope all are doing well.
> ...


Yep, that's why I probably won't get to it till about October. It's safely store away, though. Evernote has saved me from all that skimming back over the pages to try to find that thing that I was in too big a hurry to write down. I'll pay somebody a dollar if they can parse that last sentence.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I suppose everybody else is still out in the garden.


Oh, how I wish I had a garden to be in...! I'd even be willing to have to mow a yard again if I could have that. All my sprouts died off.  Not sure why, but I think it's just too dry for them, even though I was watering them. Sigh. Maybe I can get a fall herb garden going on the windowsill in a few months. My cacti, of course, are thriving.

The recipes sound good, but I'm having a hard time imagining "hot comfort food" just now...90 today. No oven for me!

I'm still working on this dadblasted pattern. I think I should knit it once more but I don't really want to.  Well, I'll read it through once more and see if I notice any glaring errors, and then I can send it to the testers, I suppose. I certainly have gotten a lot of comments on it so far--reassuring and it builds my confidence. I'm itching to start on the next thing! DD wants a tarantula (knitted!), so I bought the pattern for it and will start on that soon as well, and I'm pretty sure one of her sisters will want one, too. I have a few more baby things to make, though I want to wait to see what new Gbaby is before doing a lot (I'll have a couple of months to make fall things). We're all getting impatient, though of course we want Little One to wait until his/her proper time to arrive.

I want a haircut, too, Marianne. It's so long now that it takes too much maintenance. I do like being able to put it in a ponytail when it's hot, though. Dilemmas! Heh.

Now I'm off to read through my typing once more and see if I've done any colossal booboos. I'll check back later!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose everybody else is still out in the garden.
> ...


I've been thinking that you've looked at it about enough, and it's time to let somebody work through it and they might see what you don't. I'm excited. Can't wait for it to get to Etsy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That pork and bean dish will be a hit with my DH. I have to put a couple of the ingredients on my shopping list - going tomorrow after our Dairy Day parade. My church will have a booth to sign kids up for vacation Bible school so I will be there for a couple hours to help. Paula


I hope you enjoy it, most canned beans will work if your local grocery store doesn't stock haricot beans.

Enjoy the parade.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> So nice to be back at the Tea Party. i'll have to get caught up with last week's posts, but hope everyone is well and that the gardens are growing. (I have a tiny pepper on one of my plants!)
> Workload quadrupled, so my time was very limited last week. We're approaching the last quarter of the fiscal year, so things willstart getting crazier than ever soon. The Tea Party is a welcome respite!!!


Great to see you, work does have an annoying tendency to get in the way, I avoid it most assiduously!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> "The Art of Racing in the Rain" - a good book and a great watch. Think Senna.... he only race he didn't win in the rain was his first and he came from last to second in that one..... The Rainmaster... (Sterling Moss was pretty food too.) I know where I'll be on Sunday.... Now to decide on the right knitting project.... Lace isn't going to do it...
> 
> Thanks for the bean translation.... my favorite.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to the grand opening of a new interative arts festival --- a wrecking salvage yard (building materials, with antiques, collectables and primatives thrown it). A collaboration of business and artists is being highly promoted in an effort to keep the City Hall from trying to obtain land for redevelopment. Music, food, great art and some salvaging should make for a great day..... Can't wait for the treasure hunt to begin....


I'm all for arts projects thwarting the developers, sounds like lots of fun, I do hope you'll share some pics with us.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> The recipe souond great. My DH will love the pork and beans. I know I will like the one with muchrooms. I will just have to make his without.


Try substituting the mushrooms with about 8 ounces (225g) of diced courgettes, that works well.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Pork and beans are such a great combination and a favorite in our house. Will try that one for sure.We just got home after a busy day. We saw an exhibition of French posters by Talouse Latrec and others of the same era at our wonderful Milwaukee Art Museum. It was great. We then had lunch at one of our favorite spots which just happens to be across from my favorite LYS. I started working on a scarf using yarn from the Craftsy box and was able to knit in the car. Not sure if I like the pattern yet.
> Have a great week-end, everyone. Summer has arrived - mid eighties today.


It's a good casserole and the flavours work well together.

Sounds like a good exhibition, the posters of that era were wonderful, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Day


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the Pork & Bean dish. I remember when I was about 14, Mom made a huge roasting pan full of pork and beans. We were eating on it for a week! We ate it with everything except with breakfast, which was always a bowl of porridge and milk.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Good morning here, in Tassie,8.55am.Sat 9th. Sun is up an looking to be not such a cold day. Definately will give pork and mushrooms a go. School holidays here, thought i was supposed to have 3 Grands. Instead,parents have taken leave. So getting into knitting fingerless mitts for eldest DG who is having birthday Monday.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Your work is lovely Sorlenna, but I'd take a break from the typing before you go cross-eyed, tme to put your feet up!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I suppose everybody else is still out in the garden.


Not me in this stinking weather!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks for the Pork & Bean dish. I remember when I was about 14, Mom made a huge roasting pan full of pork and beans. We were eating on it for a week! We ate it with everything except with breakfast, which was always a bowl of porridge and milk.


This one will freeze, so you can have some variety this time round!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> Good morning here, in Tassie,8.55am.Sat 9th. Sun is up an looking to be not such a cold day. Definately will give pork and mushrooms a go. School holidays here, thought i was supposed to have 3 Grands. Instead,parents have taken leave. So getting into knitting fingerless mitts for eldest DG who is having birthday Monday.


School holidays here too, the weather has been suitably dreadful all week, defnitely weather to stay in and knit!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Try substituting the mushrooms with about 8 ounces (225g) of diced courgettes, that works well.
> 
> Dave


Hmm...wonder how it would work with *both*? ;-)

Can you tell I'm hungry? I'm going to get my supper!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all - here it is page 3 and it's only 7.15 p.m. Thought I'd be on page 1 this time. Don't know what's wrong with me = I'm sitting here reading posts and I'm falling asleep, literally. I've almost knocked the mouse on the floor twice. Maybe it's the weather. 

"I'll Have Another" has been pulled out of the horse race. We were all hoping there would be a triple crown winner this time. No such luck - what a shame.

All my racing friends are geared up for the Montreal Grand Prix. I hear there are some problems with the striking students interfering with the race. Hope they stay out of the way.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

The recipes sound really good Dave. Thank you! It is thundering and lighting here at the moment and raining buckets on and off. You'd never know it's June! I'm waiting for the sunshne. It's a good night for staying home and knitting for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Try substituting the mushrooms with about 8 ounces (225g) of diced courgettes, that works well.
> ...


I think it would be good with both in it, good idea.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave--did you ever try the pork and beans receipt with a cooking rather than an eating apple? I'm a bit leary of adding anything too sweet. I think I'll make tomorrow for dinner--it's sounds just right for this diabolical weather.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I totally forgot that it was tea party time! Already on page 3. Lots of good posts to read.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Dave--did you ever try the pork and beans receipt with a cooking rather than an eating apple? I'm a bit leary of adding anything too sweet. I think I'll make tomorrow for dinner--it's sounds just right for this diabolical weather.


Bramleys collapse, whereas a sharp eating apple will hold together during cooking, some aren't too sweet, _Spartan_ and _Braeburn_ work quite well.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> The recipes sound really good Dave. Thank you! It is thundering and lighting here at the moment and raining buckets on and off. You'd never know it's June! I'm waiting for the sunshne. It's a good night for staying home and knitting for sure.


I hope you enjoy them, they're ideal for the weather we're currently 'enjoying' in London!

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about lousy weather. It is an absolutely glorious day by the big lake - currently 82F with sunshine and a wonderful breeze and low humidity. And I just came inside from the "garden". My pots are finally planted and on the deck. I borrowed the idea of using potting soil bags for some - tomatoes, cucumbers, ONE zuchini plant, lettuce, green beans, butternut squash, and pea pods. There were several bees buzzing around. I hope they find the plants to their liking and I get a few things over the course of the summer.

The maple leaf patterns are terrific. And the pork and mushroom dish will be on the table one of these days. I can't tolerate beans, so I'll pass on that one.

I'm heading back outside to enjoy more fresh air and sunshine. Bye for now.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

We are having our church picnic on Sunday. Guess what Edith is bringing? I was going to use my old stand-by receipt but yours sounds so much better, Dave. I'm going to make it tomorrow just in case I think it will be too much of a culture shock. Some folks are so afraid of change. If it's not Busches or Campbells it can't be good. Humbug, I say! Live a little!

I am nearly finished with the baby vest for my friends first great grand baby. It looks pretty good so far, if I say so myself.

We had some cool weather last week but this week promises to be HOT. I like the temperatures in the low 70's, Fahrenheit, that is. The forecasters are predicting upper 80's. I will have to have my coffee on the deck before the sun gets too high because I intend to park my carcass in front of the AC and knit there. That maple leaf pattern looks liks a winner, Dave.

Rick just put a movie on the Blue Ray so I think I will pick up my needles a see what it is. Can't just watch, must knit. See you all tomorrow Edith M


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Dave--did you ever try the pork and beans receipt with a cooking rather than an eating apple? I'm a bit leary of adding anything too sweet. I think I'll make tomorrow for dinner--it's sounds just right for this diabolical weather.
> ...


I wonder if Granny Smith might work? Maybe Braeburn would be a better choice.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like tomorrow will be the only day of sunshine for the next 4 to 5 days (if the weatherman is correct that is) Sweet roommate is going around making lists for all that we may need so she can do the shopping tomorrow (she hates to drive in rain), just wish I could get her to get some yarn while she's out also. She doesn't shop for yarn, has no idea what the differences are, I asked her to pick up some sock yarn.. showed her what I was looking for..she brought home a huge skein of baby yarn. :shock: I'll find something to do with it I'm sure :lol: She tries for sure, gotta give her credit for that! 
Sorlenna, wish we could join forces, your dryness and our rain lately.. my plants are all yellow from so much rain, I have good drainage but the under layer of soil is pure red clay.. holds too much moisture. the squash are the worse off, hopefully the landscape fabric my neighbor put down today will help drain the water away. 
I'm long winded tonight.. guess I'll try to knit, or go through patterns and find something to make with this yarn from Craftsy, so not happy this month. They did offer for me to return it, have a few days to decide.
Have a great time ;-) 
Marianne


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, my DD is now in your fine city. I hate to hear that the weather is bad. When I talked with her she said that they were going to bed early. Hopefully, she will get some much needed rest to start the tourist stuff. She said she didn't sleep on the plane! I'm sure she was tired today.

Her phone interview seemed to go well. I continue to hope and pray that she will find a good job soon. She is talking about moving out. Even though I would miss her, it might be the best thing for her. Plus, her bedroom will make a much better craft room than the one I'm using now!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Good firm one's would, there's a lot of tomatoes in this casserole, they tend towards bitterness wit long cooking and that offsets the apple, it balances out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, my DD is now in your fine city. I hate to hear that the weather is bad. When I talked with her she said that they were going to bed early. Hopefully, she will get some much needed rest to start the tourist stuff. She said she didn't sleep on the plane! I'm sure she was tired today.
> 
> Her phone interview seemed to go well. I continue to hope and pray that she will find a good job soon. She is talking about moving out. Even though I would miss her, it might be the best thing for her. Plus, her bedroom will make a much better craft room than the one I'm using now!


The good news is that tomorrow should be perfect for sight-seeing, Sunday look like a day for being under cover, there's lots of them. The rest of the week looks like a mixture of sunshine and showers, so not too bad.

I'm glad the interview went well, with luck you'll get your craft room!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello to Dave & all I have not been on here in a while as I have been having bad Migraines again. I had a really good day today with no migraine so a friend & I went to Grand Haven & took a 2.5 mile walk on the beach in the sand & along the water edge. We went this morning before it was real crowded & hot. I am still working on the baby afghan for a boy. 
Lisa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

The pork receipts both sound good, Dave. I just happen to have a pork tenderloin in the fridge so we may be having one of the receipts this Sunday.

I think your Canadian egg cozy was always one of my favorites; the maple leaf design is perfect!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Lisa, good to hear from you, I had been wondering where you were and if all was okay. 
Hope you'll have a long spell free of migraines now, I have a friend who gets them and I know they can be very debilitating. 

Sorlenna, I'm with Dave, take a break, put your feet up and let someone test it for you.  It really did turn out great. I'm waiting to see your tarantula when you get it done.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello Dave and everyone already at the TP. Dave your pork and beans sounds delicious. That will be Saturday's dinner, I have all the ingredients. Kids are out of school for the summer at my school, now just finishing up all the paper work and start getting things ready for next year. The weather can't seem to make up it's mind, from hot to cold to hot again. Very weird for this time of year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The lightening flashed, thunder crashed, the wind whistled through the open windows. The boys ran into the house just as the rain came pouring down. I laugh to myself. A few weeks ago the girls camped out in weather like this and danced in the rain.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

what are courgettes?



FireballDave said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > The recipe souond great. My DH will love the pork and beans. I know I will like the one with muchrooms. I will just have to make his without.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i just got caught up on the last t party, but i love em.
granma lauri, what breed is your avitar baby? she is a doll. 
we ate our first ripe tomato from my pot garden, and i have two squash and i am waiting on a third one, if my tomatoes ever start ripening, we should have plenty. can't wait. 
we don't use our oven in the summer months, so i get inventive. a lady at church fixed a great dish on the stove top, she uses a sprayed skillet, then puts a layer of sliced potatoes down, then a layer of onions, then slices of tomatoes, then when those are fork tender, (cook with a lid on) she puts cheese on top and melts it, then she puts pre cooked crumbled bacon over it, and there you have your whole meal. we love it.
we also use our george forman grill and grill our squash and onions and then we use the iron skillet and totilla shells and fix veggie casadillas, i just use american or cheddar cheese. love those also, as you can see i am a simple and what ever is fast cook, but i do like good flavors.
the nephew is with us for 3 nites while mom and step dad get away for a nite or two. so i fixed slaw and manwhich sandwiches. wow, filling a teen boy is a big job


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe P said:


> what are courgettes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zucchini, Hi Joe, how's Grandma?


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i just got caught up on the last t party, but i love em.
> granma lauri, what breed is your avitar baby? she is a doll.
> we ate our first ripe tomato from my pot garden, and i have two squash and i am waiting on a third one, if my tomatoes ever start ripening, we should have plenty. can't wait.
> we don't use our oven in the summer months, so i get inventive. a lady at church fixed a great dish on the stove top, she uses a sprayed skillet, then puts a layer of sliced potatoes down, then a layer of onions, then slices of tomatoes, then when those are fork tender, (cook with a lid on) she puts cheese on top and melts it, then she puts pre cooked crumbled bacon over it, and there you have your whole meal. we love it.
> ...


She is half Yorkie, half Maltese. They are called Morkies or sometimes Yorktese. She has the best personality of any dog we ever had. Everybody just loves her.

It's been so cold and wet here that we haven't even planted our garden. It's suppose to be nice the first part of next week - if we're fast, we'll get it done!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Lisa, good to hear from you, I had been wondering where you were and if all was okay.
> Hope you'll have a long spell free of migraines now, I have a friend who gets them and I know they can be very debilitating.
> 
> Sorlenna, I'm with Dave, take a break, put your feet up and let someone test it for you.  It really did turn out great. I'm waiting to see your tarantula when you get it done.


Lisa, been there...do you have identified triggers? I was talking to my daddy just a couple of nights ago, and it seems we have a lot that are the same (regularly flashing lights seem to be the biggest one).

Poledra, I would...but I think knitters will be happy I did go over it one more time. I don't want anyone puzzling over "yom" or "j3." :XD:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Pork and mushrooms sound delicious, Dave. I don't dare get involved reading all of last week's party or this week's 4 pages, as I will never get away from here and get packing and to bed.

My sis-in-law and I are going to St. Louis this weekend to see the five G,G,GRAND, nieces and nephews there.

There will be a lot of reading to catch up on when I get back Monday, since I didn't even get all of last week's posts yet. Wonder if I'll have withdrawal symptoms?

I'll miss all y'all. dandylion/sue



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 8th June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_, a place for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches in a _Virtual Drawing Room_, or a martini and olives if you prefer.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the Pork & Bean dish. I remember when I was about 14, Mom made a huge roasting pan full of pork and beans. We were eating on it for a week! We ate it with everything except with breakfast, which was always a bowl of porridge and milk.
> ...


Good to know. I do like freezing the things that I make to also enjoy at a later date. Thanks.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice sunny day here today after very nasty thunderstorms with heavy rain late yesterday afternoon and throughout the evening. Now we are told that with the humidity that tomorrow with it hitting 97 degrees, it will feel as if we are at about 104. That is "staying indoors with the a.c. going" weather. The amount of rain we have had recently is helping with our drought conditions, so am thankful, but could do without the lightning, etc. As usual, Dave has come up with more delectable sounding receipts and a lovely napkin ring. He is quite the creative gentleman. In a good market here, haricot beans are very thin green beans a smaller and thinner version than our green "string beans" and it was noted that they were considered French. With that in mind, I was puzzled by Dave's receipt and now understand that they are different in the UK. Much better sounding combination. Nothing exciting about which to speak of so will sign off for tonight (Friday).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lisa, good to hear from you, I had been wondering where you were and if all was okay.
> ...


Lol...I read the yom or j3 and just started to laugh, that's something I'd have in a pattern if I didn't do it several times too. So I guess when you put it like that, you'd probably better go over it again. lol...
I guess a stiff drink should wait til after you're done for the night.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Nice sunny day here today after very nasty thunderstorms with heavy rain late yesterday afternoon and throughout the evening. Now we are told that with the humidity that tomorrow with it hitting 97 degrees, it will feel as if we are at about 104. That is "staying indoors with the a.c. going" weather. The amount of rain we have had recently is helping with our drought conditions, so am thankful, but could do without the lightning, etc. As usual, Dave has come up with more delectable sounding receipts and a lovely napkin ring. He is quite the creative gentleman. In a good market here, haricot beans are very thin green beans a smaller and thinner version than our green "string beans" and it was noted that they were considered French. With that in mind, I was puzzled by Dave's receipt and now understand that they are different in the UK. Much better sounding combination. Nothing exciting about which to speak of so will sign off for tonight (Friday).


I had thought they were like string beans and was surprised when I looked them up. But there seems to be a very wide definition, at least on answers.com.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > hi all, i just got caught up on the last t party, but i love em.
> ...


Laurie--which part of Oregon do you live in? Did you get hail today?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Laurie, you can send that rain here--even hail would help put out all these fires!

And...we have a name for the vest, and it should go up on Ravelry tomorrow (too tired to fool with it tonight)...what a thing this has been. Yes, I think I may well stick to one size from now on. LOL Anyway, (drum roll please) it is the Albuquerque Diamondback Vest.  

Now, I'm going to have a cup of chamomile and hit the hay. See you all in the morning!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, thanks, for the definition is it any kind of squash?

Grandma is just beautiful, she said to me, "Joe, I finally gained enough weight I am now over 90 pounds I weigh 91 pounds." She eats little bits off an on. We love her so. She loved going to Costco today, she saw the Key Lime Pies and we bought one for her to try tonight after dinner. She walked HEB with me and picked out all the ingredients by hand for her Tamales she has made all her life learned from her Mother 108 Mexican Apache woman. Soooo, tonight the beef roast is cooking all night in water in the crock pot, and the peppers have been cut and cleaned and rinsed and in a bowl for overnight and the shucks are in water. I am so excited to learn all this, she keeps correcting my Spanish is so loving to me. She and I are like two peas in a pod. Sunday we are doing Spanish Rice the way she makes it because any other I have ever had I can't stand it is too spicy hers is so comforting to eat. and some other beef thing that I can't pronounce or spell. But, I am writing everything down on my " notorious 3/5 cards " and will post it all on here this next week. I hope you all want to see it. I will try to get a picture of her to post as well. She has the cutest knee pants, a pretty cotton jersey blouses with little flowers and bumble bees on them and little sequins, and thin, thin, thin, love her so very much. She said she wants to visit in the family and wants us to take her home after her flight from Phoenix and then after a month or so come and get her and she will spend a few weeks here if we want her. I said what do you mean we were hoping a few months. She just laughs and winks at us. love is all she knows. enough of this I am getting too sentimental.

Dave I am writing the receipts down next and I can hardly wait to try them. Dave, have you ever done an Eagle design?

Talk lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p



Poledra65 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > what are courgettes?
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops.... ended up with two.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The lightening flashed, thunder crashed, the wind whistled through the open windows. The boys ran into the house just as the rain came pouring down. I laugh to myself. A few weeks ago the girls camped out in weather like this and danced in the rain.


Love it and so true....... Now a good football game in the mud, the boys are all over it but the pure joy of dancing in the rain with no payoff at the end...... not so much!!!!!! (Unless, of course, you are Frank Sinatra, then you sing.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Hi, thanks, for the definition is it any kind of squash?
> 
> Grandma is just beautiful, she said to me, "Joe, I finally gained enough weight I am now over 90 pounds I weigh 91 pounds." She eats little bits off an on. We love her so. She loved going to Costco today, she saw the Key Lime Pies and we bought one for her to try tonight after dinner. She walked HEB with me and picked out all the ingredients by hand for her Tamales she has made all her life learned from her Mother 108 Mexican Apache woman. Soooo, tonight the beef roast is cooking all night in water in the crock pot, and the peppers have been cut and cleaned and rinsed and in a bowl for overnight and the shucks are in water. I am so excited to learn all this, she keeps correcting my Spanish is so loving to me. She and I are like two peas in a pod. Sunday we are doing Spanish Rice the way she makes it because any other I have ever had I can't stand it is too spicy hers is so comforting to eat. and some other beef thing that I can't pronounce or spell. But, I am writing everything down on my " notorious 3/5 cards " and will post it all on here this next week. I hope you all want to see it. I will try to get a picture of her to post as well. She has the cutest knee pants, a pretty cotton jersey blouses with little flowers and bumble bees on them and little sequins, and thin, thin, thin, love her so very much. She said she wants to visit in the family and wants us to take her home after her flight from Phoenix and then after a month or so come and get her and she will spend a few weeks here if we want her. I said what do you mean we were hoping a few months. She just laughs and winks at us. love is all she knows. enough of this I am getting too sentimental.
> 
> ...


that is wonderful, Joe that you have such a special visitor! It is great that the two of you get along so well! We look forward to the posting of receipts!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > hi all, i just got caught up on the last t party, but i love em.
> ...


we have a snorkie, she is half yorkie and half mini snauzer. she is a handful, not a yr old yet, but is pretty smart and learns quickly, although she is 100% all puppy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hello to Dave & all I have not been on here in a while as I have been having bad Migraines again. I had a really good day today with no migraine so a friend & I went to Grand Haven & took a 2.5 mile walk on the beach in the sand & along the water edge. We went this morning before it was real crowded & hot. I am still working on the baby afghan for a boy.
> Lisa


That brings back memories.... and reminds me that I need to get a check off on the taxes on the 2 lots there. Really must look into getting them sold.... How I would love a long stroll on the beach, barefoot..... Glad you are feeling better....


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


No hail but lots of thunder and lighting and buckets of rain at times. I'm looking forward to the sunshine we are suppose to get on Monday  I'm from Milwaukie - near Portland.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Snorkie's are adorable too. Ours is 10 months old but she is doing really well. We just need to keep things picked up when were gone - she likes to chew


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorlenna, I wish I could send the rain to you. As much as we've had I'm sure it would help with the fires...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Laurie--which part of Oregon do you live in? Did you get hail today?[/quote]

No hail but lots of thunder and lighting and buckets of rain at times. I'm looking forward to the sunshine we are suppose to get on Monday  I'm from Milwaukie - near Portland.[/quote]

We have friends in that area--Dorsey and Pam Lewis on SE Ruby Dr. Ring any bells? It's been miserable here at the beach too and cold--brrrr!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

What is mange tout?

Dictionary says nothing.

joe p



dandylion said:


> Pork and mushrooms sound delicious, Dave. I don't dare get involved reading all of last week's party or this week's 4 pages, as I will never get away from here and get packing and to bed.
> 
> My sis-in-law and I are going to St. Louis this weekend to see the five G,G,GRAND, nieces and nephews there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Laurie--which part of Oregon do you live in? Did you get hail today?


No hail but lots of thunder and lighting and buckets of rain at times. I'm looking forward to the sunshine we are suppose to get on Monday  I'm from Milwaukie - near Portland.[/quote]

We have friends in that area--Dorsey and Pam Lewis on SE Ruby Dr. Ring any bells? It's been miserable here at the beach too and cold--brrrr![/quote]

No, I don't recognize their name or the street name. I'll have to look it up. It might be on the other side of Milwaukie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> What is mange tout?
> 
> Dictionary says nothing.
> 
> ...


 A pea that can be eaten without shelling- I would use a snow pea, or similar. Basically they are immature peas in the pod.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

O'k a mange tout is an immature pea pod sort of like those peas you stir fry in chinese food? God, I am so ignorant when y'all talk about a "knob of butter" and such. he he. I am learnin though. I'll catchhhhhhhhhhh up joe p


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> O'k a mange tout is an immature pea pod sort of like those peas you stir fry in chinese food? God, I am so ignorant when y'all talk about a "knob of butter" and such. he he. I am learnin though. I'll catchhhhhhhhhhh up joe p


That is exactly what I would use- but remember I live in the deep south ocean!!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You are soooooooooooo funny, love it. thanks.



myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > O'k a mange tout is an immature pea pod sort of like those peas you stir fry in chinese food? God, I am so ignorant when y'all talk about a "knob of butter" and such. he he. I am learnin though. I'll catchhhhhhhhhhh up joe p
> ...


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

We grow a lot of peas in Oregon because of the cool climate and our Sugar Snap peas are wonderful. They are not snow peas such as you find in Chinese cookery but rather a full size entirely edible pod with peas that are great raw in salads or steamed as a veg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> We grow a lot of peas in Oregon because of the cool climate and our Sugar Snap peas are wonderful. They are not snow peas such as you find in Chinese cookery but rather a full size entirely edible pod with peas that are great raw in salads or steamed as a veg.


thanks gingerwitch, can't get them here! you would have to grow them and our climate is a bit hot for peas- at least mine have never done well, but I grew them successfully in the South Island.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Laurie--which part of Oregon do you live in? Did you get hail today?
> ...


We have friends in that area--Dorsey and Pam Lewis on SE Ruby Dr. Ring any bells? It's been miserable here at the beach too and cold--brrrr![/quote]

No, I don't recognize their name or the street name. I'll have to look it up. It might be on the other side of Milwaukie.[/quote]

If you're heading south on McLaughlin, you take a right and it's not so far from the river.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> what are courgettes?


In the UK, the word _zucchini_ is only used in Italian cookery. We call them _courgettes_ up to about ten ounces (285g), this being the diminutive of _courg_, the French word for marrow. Much beyond that size, they start to be called _marrows_ and they can end up three feet long and weigh several pounds.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> The pork receipts both sound good, Dave. I just happen to have a pork tenderloin in the fridge so we may be having one of the receipts this Sunday.
> 
> I think your Canadian egg cozy was always one of my favorites; the maple leaf design is perfect!


Do try them, they're both really good, _The Lad_ saw me typing up the mushroom and mustard sauce and told me I'd be cooking it for lunch to-day!

Thank you, I like the maple leaf cosy too, it's really striking.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Hello to Dave & all I have not been on here in a while as I have been having bad Migraines again. I had a really good day today with no migraine so a friend & I went to Grand Haven & took a 2.5 mile walk on the beach in the sand & along the water edge. We went this morning before it was real crowded & hot. I am still working on the baby afghan for a boy.
> Lisa


I'm glad the migraines have abated. How lovely to be abe to walk along the beach, we've had towering waves, gale force winds and driving rain in the UK. Mid-Wales has severe flooding, it's been worse holiday weather than usual, with torrential thunderstorms expected in Scotland and Norther England later to-day.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Hello Dave and everyone already at the TP. Dave your pork and beans sounds delicious. That will be Saturday's dinner, I have all the ingredients. Kids are out of school for the summer at my school, now just finishing up all the paper work and start getting things ready for next year. The weather can't seem to make up it's mind, from hot to cold to hot again. Very weird for this time of year.


I hope you enjoy the casserole, I think it's a good mixture.

English schools go back on Monday after half-term, they still have another five or six weeks before they break up for Summer.

Dave


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

It was a gorgeous day here in SC. Our garden looks good. We've had 3 yellow squash and 4 cucumbers so far. The tomatoes are really setting on. I figure I may have some to can when I get back from my trip to Oregon. The corn is over waist high. I think I have finally figured out how to join the chat without waiting for the posting in the AM!
Dave, the pork and mushroom recipe is finding it's way into my book! 
Joe, I can't wait for your recipes.
Gingerwitch, I have visited your city. Not sure if my son plans to go that way again this time. I just fell in love with Oregon. The coast,the mountains and the high desert. 
Haven't gotten to the Eastern section, maybe this time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> O'k a mange tout is an immature pea pod sort of like those peas you stir fry in chinese food? God, I am so ignorant when y'all talk about a "knob of butter" and such. he he. I am learnin though. I'll catchhhhhhhhhhh up joe p


_Mange tout_ are the competely flat immature pea pods used in Chinese cuisine. In Engand we steam them before tossing them in a little melted butter, excellent with little dishes like the pork with nushrooms, also things like grilled fish.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe, you so need to install _Evernote_ on your computers, it will make saving receipts very much easier!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > O'k a mange tout is an immature pea pod sort of like those peas you stir fry in chinese food? God, I am so ignorant when y'all talk about a "knob of butter" and such. he he. I am learnin though. I'll catchhhhhhhhhhh up joe p
> ...


off on another tack, Dave, I bought a small leg of goat meat today- will probably cook it on Monday a la receipt of your friend's mother. We are looking forward to the experiment! Thank you for the trouble you went to for us, to find your friend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


I hope you enjoy, Rico stressed the secret is long slow cooking at low temperature, then adjusting the flavours about one hour from the end.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't wait to try the pork and beans recipes. I've never made anything like that, and it sure sounds good.

I met a woman here in my complex who is a knit and crochet designer. We are trading services. I'll help her crochet some samples and she will teach me how to do it among other stitches that she will teach me. Like how to read those [email protected]!!! directions.

Neighbor and I went to Ojai tonite to see a show - "Brooklyn Boy". She is also originally from Brooklyn. We both enjoyed it.

Now off to bed - see you in the a.m.

BTW, went to purchase some yarn at tuesday morning today. Not much of a selection at all. I was disappointed.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Can't wait to try the pork and beans recipes. I've never made anything like that, and it sure sounds good.
> 
> I met a woman here in my complex who is a knit and crochet designer. We are trading services. I'll help her crochet some samples and she will teach me how to do it among other stitches that she will teach me. Like how to read those [email protected]!!! directions.
> 
> ...


I've got round to crochet, maybe with the Olympics closing London to its residents, I'll stay indoors and finally get to grips with it!

I hope you enjoy the pork and beans receipt, it's a good casserole when you want something warm and filling.

A classic combination is pork and apple, this is an easy stew that's quick to make and very tasty:

*Pork & Apple Stew*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) lean pork, diced
1 tbs plain flour
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tbs (15ml) vegetable oil
1 onion, chopped
7 fl. oz (200ml) chicken stock
7 fl. oz (200ml) cider
1 tbs wholegrain mustard
8 oz (225g) carrots, sliced
12 oz (340g) potatoes, cut into bite-sized pieces
2 eating apples, cored and cut into thick slices
2 fl. oz (55g) double cream

*Method:*
Toss the pork in seasoned flour to coat.

Heat the oil in a large saucepan, add the onion and pork and cook over a high heat for 10 minutes to seal.

Add the stock, cider and mustard and bring to the boil, stirring well.

Add the carrots and potatoes, return to the boil then reduce the heat, cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

Add the apples and cream, and cook for a further 10 minutes until apples and vegetables are soft and the meat is tender.

Serve with green vegetables.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The lightening flashed, thunder crashed, the wind whistled through the open windows. The boys ran into the house just as the rain came pouring down. I laugh to myself. A few weeks ago the girls camped out in weather like this and danced in the rain.
> ...


I was rather funny to see them. Today they are going to the go cart track rain or shine. Should be a lotos fun.
They did watch the lightening from the safety of the living-room, then it was off to the computers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > what are courgettes?
> ...


we used to stuff the marrow with meat loaf and bake them. Was a favorite of the older children.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning here, in Tassie,8.55am.Sat 9th. Sun is up an looking to be not such a cold day. Definately will give pork and mushrooms a go. School holidays here, thought i was supposed to have 3 Grands. Instead,parents have taken leave. So getting into knitting fingerless mitts for eldest DG who is having birthday Monday.
> ...


Weather's quite nice here today, but the schools break up for summer at the end of the month, so that's when the rain will start!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great receipts ( :lol: ) again this week, Dave, we love pork. Glad to hear your feeling better Sandy, and 'Hello again!' to Siouxanne and Lisa. Love the name for your waistcoat, Sorlenna and fingers crossed for a good outcome from your DD's interview Pammie. Off to finish off another teddy bear (I am officialy addicted!  ) Speak later.
Kate.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Take just before it started to rain again this morning.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I didn't make page one, but that is okay, I am still early. Good morning everyone (raising coffee mug to all). Hope this tea party finds every one happy and healthy. I have spent this week working in the craft room and it is finally finished! Everything is in some symbolence of order. At least now I can find what I am looking for. Also been working on a "donation" bear using Gypsycreams pattern of course.
It rained here the past week and it was a good soaker rain. We needed it and hopefully more to come. It is so good for the garden, our chickens, horses, dogs, cats. My dog is not right in the mind, she got out and walked around in it, just strolling, looking over all her territories. Came back in and immediately went into tub! There is nothing worse than wet dog hair!
I did not get to the Parker County Handcrafters meeting on monday. My stomach is still giving me such problems. June 14 I go to the new specialist and find out when they will do the camera thingy. Will be glad to know if this is cancer. I have all the symptoms of it, and nothing else has shown up on other tests. Just keep me in your prayers.
On a lighter note, Dave, those receipts sound wonderful. I love beans and pork, so these are right up my alley. I am going to give one a try today. I can mash the beans and they will be easy to swallow! Pork will have to be cut very tiny, but, I am so hungry for something delicious and this sounds to fit that bill.
Thank you Dave also for hosting another wonderful tea party. Your napkins are very nice.
Everyone else, have a GRRRREEEEAAAAAATTTTT weekend. (Just like Tony the Tiger says about Kelloggs.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Karting is always a party hit, will you be having a go?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


I still do that in the Autumn when I let a few courgettes grow to full sze.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > skinny minnie said:
> ...


In England they break up a couple of weeks later, rubber galoshes at the ready!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Take just before it started to rain again this morning.


Absolutely beautiful, I'm getting very bored with uniform grey!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Take just before it started to rain again this morning.
> ...


I can understand that. We"ve had some pretty descent clouds lately. Had Grant take a picture of a rainbow the other day while I was driving.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> "The Art of Racing in the Rain" - a good book and a great watch. Think Senna.... he only race he didn't win in the rain was his first and he came from last to second in that one..... The Rainmaster... (Sterling Moss was pretty food too.) I know where I'll be on Sunday.... Now to decide on the right knitting project.... Lace isn't going to do it...
> 
> Thanks for the bean translation.... my favorite.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to the grand opening of a new interative arts festival --- a wrecking salvage yard (building materials, with antiques, collectables and primatives thrown it). A collaboration of business and artists is being highly promoted in an effort to keep the City Hall from trying to obtain land for redevelopment. Music, food, great art and some salvaging should make for a great day..... Can't wait for the treasure hunt to begin....


Dream Weaver - that sounds like an exciting event. Please let us know what treasures you found.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

It's too hot here in Wisconsin for a casserole, but it sounds delicious, and I will make it and turn on the air conditioning, or eat outside. Hope it freezes well, because I am only one. Maybe I should invite someone over.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Morning Dave and my other KP friends. I can hardly wait to try your Pork and Bean Casserole plus the Pork,Mushroom mustard sauce....Yummy.
How are you doing? How's the Lads? I pray all is going well on your end. Take care my friends and have a wonderful weekend. Ta Ta for now
Sharon


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

For the past few weeks I've started reading all the posts but never got back to finish them. It's nice to be able to join in again this week, even if things get hectic again and I don't keep up for the week. 

Our floors were replaced/refinished and I was thinking of placing furniture in the correct rooms when we decided that all three rooms and the entry needed repainting. I had already repainted the laundry/powder room and knew that I was in no condition to tackle the rest of the rooms in a timely manner, so ...... DH called in a painter but he can't get to us for at least another week, maybe two, so ....... we continue to live in chaos.

To make things a little more interesting, since our fridge is 20 years old, I thought I'd look online to see what is available should it suddenly quit on us. After all, I don't want to go for several days without a fridge while we try to decide on a style, etc. What did I find??? The new ones are at least an inch taller than our old one ...... the one that fits just perfectly into the cut-out area in the cabinetry!!! Turns out that the fridge was NOT the appliance I needed to be worried about this week. Yesterday when I started cleaning the interior of our over-the-range microwave/convection oven (about 16 years old) I found pieces of "something" that turned out to be part of the "ceiling" of the oven laying on its "floor" area. The new oven gets installed Tuesday.

Oh, yeah, and I need to find a dress a.s.a.p. for our oldest son's wedding on July 7.

If there isn't chaos, I must be asleep


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Here in Maine, after 1 week of freakishly long rain, the sun is out, the sky is blue and the temps are up! My herbs were drowned and rinsed away, but most of my plants are sustaining their hold on soggy ground.

What exactly is "mixed herbs"?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Laurie said:
> ...


 :roll: tell me about it, finally after throwing away the odd shoe left, i brought in a laundry basket to put the flip flops in, in our bedroom. she loves to chew anything, and sorry to say i have several singles now. one of her fav things to chew is a hair brush, and she has the handle nawed off and works on the rest all the time, we have her several chew bones, but the brush is the thing. we love her. she and the cats have a ball, one plays the other just dares her to come near her. she takes no prisners. when we take her to have her nails cut, they have to sedate her, she doesn't like for you to touch her feet, they put a muzzle on her and still. so next wk we have sceduled her for her first hair cut, i ask did we need to give her a bynedryl, and they would see if they needed to do anything, its the vet, so i am not worried, they are good animal people, cause they have a few slugs that stay in the office all day with them.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Dave. Will have to try recipes. love the napking ring. i am in Montreal this week end, we go every year for the F1 race. Rain waited long enough yesterday so that we could see all the practice. We saw lots of police, had to do a few detours friday night to go to our fav pizza restaurant but witness no altercation. If the crowd cameras come on us, I'll be waving at you to say hello.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

As always Dave, wonderful recipe's. Good morning to you from Orange County, California where it is 4:35 am and I am getting ready to run off to my Pilates class. :-D


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Good morning Dave and all the dear, dear TP family. I will be off for a few days. Mainly due to been busy, and slow moving getting thru this next few days. Fred's viewing will be Monday evening, and his service will be Tuesday morning. Today our Associate Pastor is being ordained as an Elder in the Methodist Church. He is young and recieved his degree two years ago. He was the one who married Fred and I. He was an interm pastor for 7 years while he went to school. I guess I am rambling-anyway today I will be riding with others from our church to his ordination 2hrs from here. Fred and I had planned to drive up ourselves. need a change of pace today to help ease the pain of Fred's loss. Will be on reading, but may not have time to post. My grandchildren are trying to keep me occupied, to keep me from being so sad. We watched video's from when my granddaughters were 4 & 2 last evening. We laughed so hard. They were and still are quiet the actresses. Always putting on their on made up shows. Having my first cup of coffee, so I will try to catch up on this weeks TP before I leave. Thank You all from the depts of my heart and soul for all the love and care you all have shown. This is really hard.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Can't wait to try the pork and beans recipes. I've never made anything like that, and it sure sounds good.
> 
> I met a woman here in my complex who is a knit and crochet designer. We are trading services. I'll help her crochet some samples and she will teach me how to do it among other stitches that she will teach me. Like how to read those [email protected]!!! directions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

first, nanaCaren, what a wonderful way to start a day, beautiful sunrise, the colors are awsome.
DonnieK, i will pray for you. a friend of ours from church, received news about his jaw infection, and it was cancer, we all prayed with him wed. nite for God to intervene and yesterday, he got news from the last drs he went to see, that the type cancer he has is curable, so God is still in control.
oh, SHCooper, when it rains it pours, what a on going nitemare. whew when you finally get it all done, what else can happen. it will be worth it, when we remodled about 6 yrs ago, we did something in every room in this ol house, and had it rewired, moved doorways, added on, we lived in caous, our kitchen consisted of a card table with the microwave on it and a crock pot and a stack of thow away plates, bowls and what ever else, you will make it. ours lasted 6 months. but man its worth it.
Singing Nanny, you go have a good day with your family, You have done all you can for Fred, now except live a happy life. 
We hve had a good shower here today, we needed more rain, so we are staying in today and i guess i will cook :-(


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Good morning Dave and all the dear, dear TP family. I will be off for a few days. Mainly due to been busy, and slow moving getting thru this next few days. Fred's viewing will be Monday evening, and his service will be Tuesday morning. Today our Associate Pastor is being ordained as an Elder in the Methodist Church. He is young and recieved his degree two years ago. He was the one who married Fred and I. He was an interm pastor for 7 years while he went to school. I guess I am rambling-anyway today I will be riding with others from our church to his ordination 2hrs from here. Fred and I had planned to drive up ourselves. need a change of pace today to help ease the pain of Fred's loss. Will be on reading, but may not have time to post. My grandchildren are trying to keep me occupied, to keep me from being so sad. We watched video's from when my granddaughters were 4 & 2 last evening. We laughed so hard. They were and still are quiet the actresses. Always putting on their on made up shows. Having my first cup of coffee, so I will try to catch up on this weeks TP before I leave. Thank You all from the depts of my heart and soul for all the love and care you all have shown. This is really hard.


A big hug ((( ))) for you. Aren't grandchildren wonderful, they seem to know just what you need.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Take just before it started to rain again this morning.


Wow. I wish I'd been there.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello from Austin, Texas. I, too, was wondering what those beans were. Thanks for letting me know. I can't wait to try this recipe. 

Austin is in the process of building a Formula One Race Track. Should be exciting!!

Love being a member of KP,

Tammy


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Dave and everyone already at the TP. Dave your pork and beans sounds delicious. That will be Saturday's dinner, I have all the ingredients. Kids are out of school for the summer at my school, now just finishing up all the paper work and start getting things ready for next year. The weather can't seem to make up it's mind, from hot to cold to hot again. Very weird for this time of year.
> ...


Dave, you keep talking about "Summer". Haven't you realised we don't have "Seasons" any more, we just have "Weather"?

The casseroles are good, thanks.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Take just before it started to rain again this morning.
> ...


Wish I"d been with you. Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> For the past few weeks I've started reading all the posts but never got back to finish them. It's nice to be able to join in again this week, even if things get hectic again and I don't keep up for the week.
> 
> Our floors were replaced/refinished and I was thinking of placing furniture in the correct rooms when we decided that all three rooms and the entry needed repainting. I had already repainted the laundry/powder room and knew that I was in no condition to tackle the rest of the rooms in a timely manner, so ...... DH called in a painter but he can't get to us for at least another week, maybe two, so ....... we continue to live in chaos.
> 
> ...


Oh, isn't life exciting ? lol. Sounds like you're having just the same sort of fun my DD is two doors from me. I'm staying home till it's all over.
Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Take just before it started to rain again this morning.
> ...


This is the first sunrise with much color in a while.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Wow, I didn't think Alberta got tornados. glad they missed you. morning everyone Today is Knit in Public day in the US so I will be doing just that with my knitting group at a framers market in Woodstock, IL if you're in the neighborhood come say hello. d


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


That would have been nice company to share the sunrise and coffee with.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi everyone
Dave as usual you have come up with a yummy receipe which we are going to try this weekend. Haven't made Pork N Beans so good time to start. Hey made all of your napkin rings last week and a couple of my own. So I'll add the flag to my collection. Thanks for the pattern. We used the auto ones and music ones on the table for Sunday dinner.
It's 55 degrees and overcast turning to sun later tday here in the Seattle area. It's 5:3o so sun hasn't picked through the clouds yet.
Busy day today with 2 parties so that's all a gal can handle in one day. My niece is having a baby shower and my friend is having a brithday party. It's Knit in Public today to so I'll try to get that in this afternoon


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Have fun! Sounds like you have a busy day!!

Tammy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

1artist said:


> Wow, I didn't think Alberta got tornados. glad they missed you. morning everyone Today is Knit in Public day in the US so I will be doing just that with my knitting group at a framers market in Woodstock, IL if you're in the neighborhood come say hello. d


I will be knitting at the goKart track today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Take just before it started to rain again this morning.


Very lovely! from another cloud watcher! We have not had much colour in the sky recently.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, it's 58 degrees and raining here in the beautiful Finger Lakes of New York, so I am off to see if the Dairy Day parade is still going to march. Then grocery store and will look for a couple of new things to wear to a conference next weekend. Tomorrow, off to Syracuse so DH can see Liliana. He hasn't seen her for a while. I'm tired just thinking about this!! Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> Here in Maine, after 1 week of freakishly long rain, the sun is out, the sky is blue and the temps are up! My herbs were drowned and rinsed away, but most of my plants are sustaining their hold on soggy ground.
> 
> What exactly is "mixed herbs"?


My cookery encyclopaedia says it is a mixture of fresh preferably, or dried, equal quantities of
parsley
chives
tarragon
or chervil
and thyme.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Take just before it started to rain again this morning.
> ...


Thank you! We haven't had a lot of color but, have had some very nice looking clouds.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> I can't believe I may be the 3rd on today.
> 
> Well I'm finally getting some relief from the antibiotics that I got last week (the first one didn't work). I am finally able to get a little more sleep. Missing the last 8 days of work (my sinus infection start 3 weeks ago) I will really be overloaded when I go back to work with all the end of the year stuff at school. My teacher let me know that my students are missing me. I'm almost wishing it was already over. Well on to another great tea party!


Sandy--so glad to hear you are recovering from your sinus infection. Thankfully that is one thing I have never had to deal with. It is an honor to you for your students to miss you. It's kinda like going to your friends to spend the night-it's ok for one or two nights--then it's time to go back home to mom and dad. So feel honor they miss you-speaks alot for the kind of teacher you are. Have a great fun filled, relaxed summer. :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> Yeh!!! Another Formula One Race, and here in Canada.
> I can make one mitt per race, or a pair if you count all the pre-race and post-race coverage. It's going to be a rainy week-end here by the sound of things on the TV weather news, but at least we missed the tornadoes earlier this week. My shih tzu thought they were coming for sure.


Glad to hear you are safe. i think summer has finally come to western Illinois. :lol:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

nickerina said:


> It was a gorgeous day here in SC. Our garden looks good. We've had 3 yellow squash and 4 cucumbers so far. The tomatoes are really setting on. I figure I may have some to can when I get back from my trip to Oregon. The corn is over waist high. I think I have finally figured out how to join the chat without waiting for the posting in the AM!
> Dave, the pork and mushroom recipe is finding it's way into my book!
> Joe, I can't wait for your recipes.
> Gingerwitch, I have visited your city. Not sure if my son plans to go that way again this time. I just fell in love with Oregon. The coast,the mountains and the high desert.
> Haven't gotten to the Eastern section, maybe this time.


If you do include a visit to L.C., be sure to visit the garden where I volunteer, the Connie Hansen Garden. Who knows, we may bump into each other!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


Good one.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe, you so need to install _Evernote_ on your computers, it will make saving receipts very much easier!
> 
> Dave


Dave --I just installed Evernote last night and could not get it to transfer anything from email. I.E. was blocking it. Do you have any suggestions as to how to deal with this?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love the napkin ring!!!! I had already made the cozy to match from your earlier post, will have another gift for our new Canadian friend when he next visits!
> Though I'm not a fan of mushrooms, will have to make this for my roommate, she loves them! And I'm sure the Pork and Beans will be a hit for the DS also!
> Off till after dinner... getting scolded for staying on here too long. :wink:
> Marianne


Hi Marianne. The time on the TP for me has been very slim as of late, and I sure do miss you all. Good to see your smiling face to cheer my day. I feel like you are family. Thanks for your prayers--as you know I can not express how hard it is, but my grandchildren are sure keeping me occupied. i had to promise my 7yr old GS I will play sword fighting with him when I get back home today!! And help him make some Jello molds.Bless his heart-he just cried about Fred. Fred always called him his "little buddy". I told him now he has to be my little buddy. :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Take just before it started to rain again this morning.


What a beautiful sky!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Let me show you around my town Montreal.
Discovered by Jacques Cartier in 1535 Montreal is located in the province of Quebec in Canada.
To follow Dave F1 World tour , on Picture # 1: you have Circuit Gilles Villeneuve where F1 Canada Grand Prix was first held in 1978 and where it has been held ever since. 
Picture # 2 and 3, you have pictures of downtown Montreal, view from the St-Lawrence river.
Picture # 4 and 5, places of Old Montreal where are held several Festivals like Jazz festival, Just for Laughs festival.
Picture # 6 we were Host of Expo 67.
Picture # 7, Host of the 1976 Olympic Games.
Picture # 8 and 9, our Botanical Garden with its seasonal indoor exhibit and where is held each year the Lanterns festival.
I hope you enjoy your virtual tour and we'll see you soon !


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Good morning everyone from, at last, the SUNNY Oregon coast! Yes the sun is shining brightly on all the soggy, flattened flowers and just maybe we will have a hafway decent day today. I'm off to the farmer's market in nearby Newport today with friends and then we'll take a look at the huge piece of dock from the Japanese tsunami which washed up on the beach here a few days ago. Hope to get some photos of it--if they're any good I'll post one. Have a great day everyone and a special hug to Carol.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Good morning Dave and all the dear, dear TP family. I will be off for a few days. Mainly due to been busy, and slow moving getting thru this next few days. Fred's viewing will be Monday evening, and his service will be Tuesday morning. Today our Associate Pastor is being ordained as an Elder in the Methodist Church. He is young and recieved his degree two years ago. He was the one who married Fred and I. He was an interm pastor for 7 years while he went to school. I guess I am rambling-anyway today I will be riding with others from our church to his ordination 2hrs from here. Fred and I had planned to drive up ourselves. need a change of pace today to help ease the pain of Fred's loss. Will be on reading, but may not have time to post. My grandchildren are trying to keep me occupied, to keep me from being so sad. We watched video's from when my granddaughters were 4 & 2 last evening. We laughed so hard. They were and still are quiet the actresses. Always putting on their on made up shows. Having my first cup of coffee, so I will try to catch up on this weeks TP before I leave. Thank You all from the depts of my heart and soul for all the love and care you all have shown. This is really hard.


Take good care of yourself Carole and know that we are all thinking of you.
Kate


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

mamiepooh, beautiful pictures of your city. I have never been to Canada, but it is on my bucket list!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Mamiepoo, what a beautiful city you live in! Thanks for the 'virtual tour.' :thumbup:


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just telling my husband I, too, would like to visit Canada!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Take just before it started to rain again this morning.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I hear from dear friends that the Canadian trains from Vancouver to Quebec is one of the most wonderful trips in the world. I have had them tell me they had a bedroom on the train and just lived on it all the way and loved the food and scenery and the accomodations but that was 20 years ago. Is that still true. I know their fairies going to Victoria are wonderful.. 

joe p


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds yummy! Think I'll add a can of chopped green chilies and bake corn bread.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Good morning Dave and all the dear, dear TP family. I will be off for a few days. Mainly due to been busy, and slow moving getting thru this next few days. Fred's viewing will be Monday evening, and his service will be Tuesday morning. Today our Associate Pastor is being ordained as an Elder in the Methodist Church. He is young and recieved his degree two years ago. He was the one who married Fred and I. He was an interm pastor for 7 years while he went to school. I guess I am rambling-anyway today I will be riding with others from our church to his ordination 2hrs from here. Fred and I had planned to drive up ourselves. need a change of pace today to help ease the pain of Fred's loss. Will be on reading, but may not have time to post. My grandchildren are trying to keep me occupied, to keep me from being so sad. We watched video's from when my granddaughters were 4 & 2 last evening. We laughed so hard. They were and still are quiet the actresses. Always putting on their on made up shows. Having my first cup of coffee, so I will try to catch up on this weeks TP before I leave. Thank You all from the depts of my heart and soul for all the love and care you all have shown. This is really hard.


You are in my prayers. Rest in peace, dear Fred.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


No, I don't recognize their name or the street name. I'll have to look it up. It might be on the other side of Milwaukie.[/quote]

If you're heading south on McLaughlin, you take a right and it's not so far from the river.[/quote]

Yes, I do remember that street now. It's not to far from where one of my daughter's live.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and recipe Dave. Funny about the pork and beans as I was thinking about serving them this week and even bought beans while I was at the store. I love them like a childhood comfort food. Have a great week.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Montreal is also:
Picture # 1 and 2 and 3 : Beautiful wearing Fall colors
Picture # 4 and 5 and 6 and 7, Montreal in Winter
Of course Montreal is: Picture # 8 Montreal Canadians Hockey Club
And cannot forget picture # 9, our natinal Poutine (recipe will follow).
Enjoy !


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, have always wished to visit Canada, maybe someday.  
Carol.. sent you a PM, just know you have been in our thoughts and prayers, 2 widows here and we know what you are going through. Hugs and prayers surround you, always :wink: 
Have been told it's time for me to be off the computer and find something else to do, LOL.. guess I'll knit for a bit..sure wish I could get in the kitchen to cook something up, so not used to store bought cookies..YUCK! I'm spoiled to having afternoon tea and usually have some type of homemade cookie to go with, sweet roommate purchased a oatmeal raisin cookie that is so sweet and also brittle, just boggles the mind that people pay good money for them. :? 
I'm out for awhile.. have a wonderful day/evening :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tejido (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you!! for the recipe, I will try.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

POUTINE
Canadian fried potatoes with gravy and cheese curds.
Poutine (poo-TEEN, or puh-TSIN) is a popular fast food in the French-speaking Canadian province of Québec. The name means "mess" in French, and that it is. Poutine's popularity has spread throughout Canada since the dish first appeared in the 1950s.
2 to 3 servings
Ingredients
	French fries, cooked and hot -- 1 1/2 pounds
	Cheddar cheese curds, broken into chunks -- 2 cups
	Beef gravy or BBQ sauce, hot -- 2 cups
Method
1.	Place the hot French fries in a large bowl or individual serving bowls. Sprinkle over the cheese curds, then pour over a liberal amount of the hot beef gravy. Serve with a fork.
Variations
	Fresh cheddar cheese curds are widely available in Canada but may be harder to find elsewhere. Substitute small chunks of mozzarella if you must.
	Italian Poutine: substitute marinara sauce for the beef gravy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Morning Dave and my other KP friends. I can hardly wait to try your Pork and Bean Casserole plus the Pork,Mushroom mustard sauce....Yummy.
> How are you doing? How's the Lads? I pray all is going well on your end. Take care my friends and have a wonderful weekend. Ta Ta for now
> Sharon


I hope you enjoy the pork dishes, they're very reliable and the mushroom and mustard sauce is a doddle to make, just turn the heat up and stir continuously until it thickens, about three minutes.

We're all doing fine, just _The Lad_ and me this week since his best friend went home to Holland to visit his parents, so we've been able to catch up with each other and our writing. Weather permitting, our semi-permanent house-guest flies back tomorrow morning and we're having a party for the Canadian Grand Prix.

I'm winding down for the Summer and only have a few more lectures to do this year, I'm looking forward to doing lots of research, doubtless the weather will keep me indoors!

Dave


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

HI Dave. Lovely Canada maple leaf. Wanna bet mine looks like an amoeba? 
Your Pork and Beans makes me hungry, haven't tried it with an apple. Great idea. 
Enjoy your week.
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jersgran said:


> It's too hot here in Wisconsin for a casserole, but it sounds delicious, and I will make it and turn on the air conditioning, or eat outside. Hope it freezes well, because I am only one. Maybe I should invite someone over.


It's easy enough to make a half quantity with small cans of tomatoes and beans. It does freeze well, the trick of freezing casseroles successfully is to remove the quantity you want to freeze about twenty minutes before the end of the cooking period. It's easy to forget that food continues to cook while it is cooling down, also that it will be cooking some more during the reheat cycle.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nonasdada said:


> Hi Dave. Will have to try recipes. love the napkin ring. i am in Montreal this week end, we go every year for the F1 race. Rain waited long enough yesterday so that we could see all the practice. We saw lots of police, had to do a few detours friday night to go to our fav pizza restaurant but witness no altercation. If the crowd cameras come on us, I'll be waving at you to say hello.


Lucky you, maybe one year I'll get to the Canadian Grand Prix, it's one of my favourites. Thanks for the compliments for the napkin ring, I hope you'll make some for next year.

Have a great weekend
Dave


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > The recipe souond great. My DH will love the pork and beans. I know I will like the one with muchrooms. I will just have to make his without.
> ...


What is courgettes? Never heard of this.. I have also never heard of a gill of milk, must be a regional term.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

tgal said:


> Hello from Austin, Texas. I, too, was wondering what those beans were. Thanks for letting me know. I can't wait to try this recipe.
> 
> Austin is in the process of building a Formula One Race Track. Should be exciting!!
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy the casserole.

How's construction of the circuit coming along? There were all kinds of worrying reports about problems and delays in the press over here a few months ago, I hope it will be finished in time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


I was going by the calendar, pointless to expect the weather to follow the script!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> Hi everyone
> Dave as usual you have come up with a yummy receipe which we are going to try this weekend. Haven't made Pork N Beans so good time to start. Hey made all of your napkin rings last week and a couple of my own. So I'll add the flag to my collection. Thanks for the pattern. We used the auto ones and music ones on the table for Sunday dinner.
> It's 55 degrees and overcast turning to sun later today here in the Seattle area. It's 5:3o so sun hasn't picked through the clouds yet.
> Busy day today with 2 parties so that's all a gal can handle in one day. My niece is having a baby shower and my friend is having a birthday party. It's Knit in Public today to so I'll try to get that in this afternoon


Thanks for the compliments, I'm glad you're having fun with my patterns, they're an easy way to brighten up the table.

Hope you have fun at the parties
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I didn't think Alberta got tornados. glad they missed you. morning everyone Today is Knit in Public day in the US so I will be doing just that with my knitting group at a framers market in Woodstock, IL if you're in the neighborhood come say hello. d
> ...


More fun showing the youngsters how it's done!

Dave


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, I know I asked this earlier and I know maybe I am becoming a pest but have you ever done an eagle before like our United State's Bird?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> Here in Maine, after 1 week of freakishly long rain, the sun is out, the sky is blue and the temps are up! My herbs were drowned and rinsed away, but most of my plants are sustaining their hold on soggy ground.
> 
> What exactly is "mixed herbs"?


The precise blend varies but the usual base is thyme, around 25%, to which several of aromatic herbs are added:

Thyme (25%)
Marjoram (20%)
Oregano (20%)
Basil (15%)
Parsley (10%)
Sage (5%)

If I mix it myself, these proportions work well with most meat and tomato dishes and soups, you need to experiment a bit and adjust it to your own personal taste.

Hope that heps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you so need to install _Evernote_ on your computers, it will make saving receipts very much easier!
> ...


You can either _copy and paste_ to a new blank note, or forward the email to the email address _Evernote_ gave you for your account. Once the email has been received, it will appear in your default main notebook as a separate note and you can edit the content using the system's tools.

Hope that works for you.

Dave


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Let me show you around my town Montreal.
> Discovered by Jacques Cartier in 1535 Montreal is located in the province of Quebec in Canada.
> To follow Dave F1 World tour , on Picture # 1: you have Circuit Gilles Villeneuve where F1 Canada Grand Prix was first held in 1978 and where it has been held ever since.
> Picture # 2 and 3, you have pictures of downtown Montreal, view from the St-Lawrence river.
> ...


Fantastic pictures, you're quite right, that shot of the circuit is stunning!

It's a wonderful city, I hope next time I'm there the weather will be kinder to me than last time, I brought five solid days of leaden skies and rain from London, ut it didn't stop me having a great time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> Thank you for the pattern and recipe Dave. Funny about the pork and beans as I was thinking about serving them this week and even bought beans while I was at the store. I love them like a childhood comfort food. Have a great week.


Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Take just before it started to rain again this morning.


That sky is just beautiful - I saw yarn that color yesterday, loved the color, did not love the yarn. It was scratchy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 1artist said:
> ...


Only if it doesn't rain. I'm working on Aidan,s order for the newest. Napkin rings


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Montreal is also:
> Picture # 1 and 2 and 3 : Beautiful wearing Fall colors
> Picture # 4 and 5 and 6 and 7, Montreal in Winter
> Of course Montreal is: Picture # 8 Montreal Canadians Hockey Club
> ...


Thank you for more wonderful photos. I'm so glad a Canadian is going to post the receipt for _Poutine_, I was a bit nervous about doing it myself. We're having a massive Canada Day celebration in Trafalgar Square in London, this year with everything from hockey to cookery demonstrations going on, I'll be there with my note-book!

Dave


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I hear from dear friends that the Canadian trains from Vancouver to Quebec is one of the most wonderful trips in the world. I have had them tell me they had a bedroom on the train and just lived on it all the way and loved the food and scenery and the accomodations but that was 20 years ago. Is that still true. I know their fairies going to Victoria are wonderful..
> 
> joe p


I think passenger trains run coast to coast but it is very expensive. I rode from Barrie, Ontario to Saskatoon, Saskatchewan with my parents & siblings in the late 60's, wonderful scenery. I have travelled by car from home to the west coast & also to Ontario beautiful country. I have never been east of Ontaio but would like to go.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Good morning Dave and all the dear, dear TP family. I will be off for a few days. Mainly due to been busy, and slow moving getting thru this next few days. Fred's viewing will be Monday evening, and his service will be Tuesday morning. Today our Associate Pastor is being ordained as an Elder in the Methodist Church. He is young and recieved his degree two years ago. He was the one who married Fred and I. He was an interm pastor for 7 years while he went to school. I guess I am rambling-anyway today I will be riding with others from our church to his ordination 2hrs from here. Fred and I had planned to drive up ourselves. need a change of pace today to help ease the pain of Fred's loss. Will be on reading, but may not have time to post. My grandchildren are trying to keep me occupied, to keep me from being so sad. We watched video's from when my granddaughters were 4 & 2 last evening. We laughed so hard. They were and still are quiet the actresses. Always putting on their on made up shows. Having my first cup of coffee, so I will try to catch up on this weeks TP before I leave. Thank You all from the depts of my heart and soul for all the love and care you all have shown. This is really hard.
> ...


Carole, please accept my deepest sympathy for your loss. I know your pain. Grandkids are the best. ALthough they don't really understand what has happened, they know to take care of you, to be kind and loving, and giving lots of hugs just at the right moment. Do and act as you must. There is no right or wrong way to accept what has happened. Know that my heart is with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of Montreal, thank you for sharing, one of these days we'll get that way. 
I'm all caught up on posts so now the 10yr old wants to go to the library so we're going to go walk and get a couple of movies, maybe we'll stop and I'll get her an ice cream or something on the way home. Of course I have to have one too. lol...
I'll check in with ya'll later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> POUTINE
> Canadian fried potatoes with gravy and cheese curds.
> Poutine (poo-TEEN, or puh-TSIN) is a popular fast food in the French-speaking Canadian province of Québec. The name means "mess" in French, and that it is. Poutine's popularity has spread throughout Canada since the dish first appeared in the 1950s.
> 2 to 3 servings
> ...


Thank you so much for posting your notes, we're looking forward to enjoying all kinds of Canadian delights in a few weeks. Do you have any _must-try_ suggestions?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> HI Dave. Lovely Canada maple leaf. Wanna bet mine looks like an amoeba?
> Your Pork and Beans makes me hungry, haven't tried it with an apple. Great idea.
> Enjoy your week.
> Karen


Thank you, take it steady and catch the yarn not in use every second stitch and it works out fine and is very stable - honest!

Apple goes brilliantly with pork, it's a favourite combination in the UK, I hope you enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Take just before it started to rain again this morning.
> ...


Thank you! Yarn the same color would be awesome, but only if soft.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Michael held first place until the second to last lap. Him and Josh crashed. Chrissy surprised everyone by going from last place to second in the last lap. That's my girl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear NanaCaren, I have just realised that I can copy and paste your photos, so I have started a file for your shots. I plan on doing this for images I like, posted in future. I really must get brave enough to download the Evernote Dave keeps recommending.

I have copied this weeks receipts now, Pork has long been a favourite, with both of us- but it sells for an absolute premium cost, and I have almost given up on cooking it to the DH's expectations. And for that matter my own. To be honest it has cooked up very tough, not sure what I am doing wrong. Spit roasted pork is a staple at feasts here, and hard to beat.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


_Courgette_ is the UK and North West European word for small to medium-sized zucchini, under about ten ounces (285g), the word _zucchini_ is only used in Italian cookery. It is the diminutive of the French word for a marrow, _courg_. In the UK we grow both courgette and marrow varieties for specific purposes, although I personally only grow the courgette variety and let a couple on each vine grow on at the end of the season.

A _gill_ is one-quarter of a pint or 5 fluid ounces (150ml) under the _Imperial System of Weights and Measures_, I gave the equivalent American and French Revolutionary quantities in my receipt. A gill is the standard unit quantity for milk and cream, also for alcohol. A standard glass of still table wine is one gill, a standard sherry or port glass is half a gill, a standard 'tot' of spirit is one-sixth of a gill.

Hope that clarifies it.

Dave


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the Canadian napkin ring!!! I will make some for July 1st Canada....You can tell it is the F1 on Ile Ste-Helene because everyone is driving as though they are on the Circuit Jacques Villeneuve....thank goodness the sun is out and everything has dried out... Those who are not interested in F1 are watching the Euro cup of course....my husband will have 2 maybe 3 tv's (golf) going!! When I was living on the island of Montreal, I could hear the rumble of the motors of the F1 cars - I never thought I would miss the city for that!!! I also miss downtown expositions of the cars and then going to Gilles Villeneuve's bar on Crescent street....ah! why must grow old!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Hey Dave, nice of you to share - I'm going to try them both! Stef in CA, USA


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > POUTINE
> ...


******************

Guaranteed indigestion/heartburn!!! When I was working it was a must that our American co-workers and our Aussie co-workers try poutine...and like I said guaranteed indigestion!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> Thanks for the Canadian napkin ring!!! I will make some for July 1st Canada....You can tell it is the F1 on Ile Ste-Helene because everyone is driving as though they are on the Circuit Jacques Villeneuve....thank goodness the sun is out and everything has dried out... Those who are not interested in F1 are watching the Euro cup of course....my husband will have 2 maybe 3 tv's (golf) going!! When I was living on the island of Montreal, I could hear the rumble of the motors of the F1 cars - I never thought I would miss the city for that!!! I also miss downtown expositions of the cars and then going to Gilles Villeneuve's bar on Crescent street....ah! why must grow old!!!


I'm gad you like my pattern, I enjoyed the challenge of getting a decent maple leaf into such a tiny space, it also appears on my Canada Day egg cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17088-1.html

It's a great circuit, I really must make the effort to get over for it when I'm freed from the school calendar!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear NanaCaren, I have just realised that I can copy and paste your photos, so I have started a file for your shots. I plan on doing this for images I like, posted in future. I really must get brave enough to download the Evernote Dave keeps recommending.
> 
> I have copied this weeks receipts now, Pork has long been a favourite, with both of us- but it sells for an absolute premium cost, and I have almost given up on cooking it to the DH's expectations. And for that matter my own. To be honest it has cooked up very tough, not sure what I am doing wrong. Spit roasted pork is a staple at feasts here, and hard to beat.


I frequently use pork belly slices for the dish with mushroom and mustard sauce, it's one of the less expensive cuts and very tasty. If you fry it until only-just cooked before transferring it to the oven with the sauce, the twenty minutes at a low temperature will allow the meat to relax.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave, you should just go ahead and put more than a tot in my glass. Someday when I'm in London.

I haven't seen you mention yellow crookneck squash or pattypan squash or any summer squash other than courgette. Do they not grow well there, or is it that you don't much care for them? We are covered with bushels of all types here every summer, so much so that the rest of the year I won't buy them because they should be free, and I had plenty of them while waiting for the vines to dry up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Hey Dave, nice of you to share - I'm going to try them both! Stef in CA, USA


I hope you like them, you might also enjoy the easy pork and apple stew I posted earlier to-day, that's also very good.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86906-7.html#1621106

Dave


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mamiepooh said:
> ...


I feel sorry for you. I never had indigestion over poutine. Of course, as we say here: moderation has much better taste.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Stephhy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dave, nice of you to share - I'm going to try them both! Stef in CA, USA
> ...


Thanks! We LOVE pork


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dave, you should just go ahead and put more than a tot in my glass. Someday when I'm in London.
> 
> I haven't seen you mention yellow crookneck squash or pattypan squash or any summer squash other than courgette. Do they not grow well there, or is it that you don't much care for them? We are covered with bushels of all types here every summer, so much so that the rest of the year I won't buy them because they should be free, and I had plenty of them while waiting for the vines to dry up.


Until very recently one-sixth of a gill (24.6ml) was the standard pub measure for all spirits, this has now been rounded up to 25ml. Under the old system, a standard bottle contained thirty _tots_, one per day for a month.

Butternut squash and pumpkins are available in markets and most shops, but not many others. We don't really have the climate for large-scale cultivation and they're heavy things to air-freight into the country at reasonable cost.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Since we're on a pork theme, you all might like to try this dish. In England we use our wonderful _Bramleys_ with their unique flavour and cooking characteristics, but it works with any good sharp-flavoured apple. A good variation is to use firm pears, _Conference_ is an excellent variety for cooking.

*Pork and Apple Bake*
_Serves: 4_

*Method:*
1 lb (450g) baby new potatoes
2 small red onions, sliced into wedges
4-6 whole cloves garlic, unpeeled
2 tbs (30ml) olive oil
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 lb (450g) Bramley apples, cored and sliced into wedges
4 lean pork steaks
1 tbs fresh sage leaves, chopped (or 1 tsp dried sage)

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Gas Regulo 6_

Toss the potatoes, onion, garlic in the oil and place in a large roasting tray or dish. Season well with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Bake for 15 minutes.

Remove from the oven, stir in the apple slices and lay the pork steaks on top. Lightly season the meat and sprinkle over the sage. Return to the oven and bake for a further 20 minutes or until the pork is golden and the apples and vegetables are tender.

Serve with green vegetables.

It's more of an Autumn dish, but I think England's skipped Summer this year!

Dave


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't been on TP a while. Think I told you all DH developed Osteomylitis following a triple byspass. The culture grew out MRSA. Now I am having excrusiating pain down right leg secondary to a herniated disc at L3&4. Looking at surgery next week. Carol, I just wanted to express my deepest sympathy. You did everything you possibly could have done to save him. Fred is in a wonderful place now, free of pain. I am sure he is looking down upon you with a big smile and a heart full of love. You will see him again someday. God Bless...Betty


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, I know I asked this earlier and I know maybe I am becoming a pest but have you ever done an eagle before like our United State's Bird?


Yes, in a variety of styles, but I can't post them.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The lightening flashed, thunder crashed, the wind whistled through the open windows. The boys ran into the house just as the rain came pouring down. I laugh to myself. A few weeks ago the girls camped out in weather like this and danced in the rain.


I guess the boys are sweeter and thought they'd melt in the rain?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Since we're on a pork theme, you all might like to try this dish. In England we use our wonderful _Bramleys_ with their unique flavour and cooking characteristics, but it works with any good sharp-flavoured apple. A good variation is to use firm pears, _Conference_ is an excellent variety for cooking.
> 
> *Pork and Apple Bake*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


This sounds very good. I will pass this one on to the oldest son.

I hope it warms up for you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Take just before it started to rain again this morning.


Oh, how beautiful! You're so lucky to be able to see the sunrise. We have too many trees, darn it!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're on a pork theme, you all might like to try this dish. In England we use our wonderful _Bramleys_ with their unique flavour and cooking characteristics, but it works with any good sharp-flavoured apple. A good variation is to use firm pears, _Conference_ is an excellent variety for cooking.
> ...


It really is nice and so easy to prepare, I hope he enjoys it.

To-day hasn't been too bad, the sun came out for a few hours and it's been mild at 19degC; tomorrow we go back to business as usual, persistent rain and 14degC, _Merrie England!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The lightening flashed, thunder crashed, the wind whistled through the open windows. The boys ran into the house just as the rain came pouring down. I laugh to myself. A few weeks ago the girls camped out in weather like this and danced in the rain.
> ...


I think they're just being sensible, I prefer a pane of glass between me and the rain too!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The lightening flashed, thunder crashed, the wind whistled through the open windows. The boys ran into the house just as the rain came pouring down. I laugh to myself. A few weeks ago the girls camped out in weather like this and danced in the rain.
> ...


It was very funny to watch them.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandy--so glad to hear you are recovering from your sinus infection. Thankfully that is one thing I have never had to deal with. It is an honor to you for your students to miss you. It's kinda like going to your friends to spend the night-it's ok for one or two nights--then it's time to go back home to mom and dad. So feel honor they miss you-speaks alot for the kind of teacher you are. Have a great fun filled, relaxed summer. :lol: [/quote]

Thank you Carol. Maybe they will treat me a little nicer when I go back to work. I've been thinking of you a lot. Make sure you take care of yourself while taking care of everything else.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Friends, I have been off since Thursday. Had a wedding yesterday, and was gone the entire day. I finished reading all the posts from last weeks Tea Party, and caught up with 14 pages of the new one. Where to start....

Dave, love the pork recipes, anything with beans. 
Caren, I know you posted last week about the fire at your step-brothers home. Glad to hear his family was safe.

The photos of Montreal are beautiful! I especially love the night time skyline. 

I don't have an actual written recipe, but I took champagne vinegar (or white wine vinegar) and mixed it with a Dijon mustard. This I brushed on pork tenderloins. Started out with Kosher salt (just because this is what I like to cook with) and freshly cracked black pepper over the tenderloins. Then I roasted this in the oven until done. In a large saute pan, I used olive oil just to coat the bottom and sauted slices of granny smith apples and red onion. I cut these a little more than 1/4 inch thick but not quite 1/2 inch thick. My parents enjoyed this. 

I am signing off until later tonight. Will post my mom's hamburger goulash recipe later. Simple, quick last minute dinner. 

Flockie


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Dave, the Canadian napkin rings are just beautiful! I have a friend from Canada and will try to make a set of these for her. She does crafts but doesn't knit, so she will appreciate the hand work.

The recipes sound delicious, too! Thanks so much for sharing these with us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Take just before it started to rain again this morning.
> ...


Thank you! I picked the property just for there setting. I had the house built so I can see the sunrise before I even get out of bed. At night I when there is a full moon, I can see the moon light on the pond.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It was a good thing they came in, the lightening did get a bit too close for comfort.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mamiepooh said:
> ...


I've had it when the boy next door had a Quebec girlfriend. No indigestion for me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> Dave, the Canadian napkin rings are just beautiful! I have a friend from Canada and will try to make a set of these for her. She does crafts but doesn't knit, so she will appreciate the hand work.
> 
> The recipes sound delicious, too! Thanks so much for sharing these with us.


I'm glad you like them, a couple of rows are a bit fiddly, but if you take it steady they knit up quite quickly. I hope she likes them.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, everyone! I finally made it through work today and got to take a look at that pattern ONE more time. Ha! Last night, as I was falling asleep, I suddenly thought, "That button hole row is backward." This bothered me so much that I almost got up and turned the computer on to check, but I managed to talk myself into waiting. And yes, it was backward, but at least I had not published it that way--only one tester had it in its "oops" version...so fixed now, and ready to go (I really, really hope). 

This morning before work, I did sort of take the advice to put my feet up--gave myself a pedicure and foot massage and that felt lovely. And no more fiddling until/unless someone points out another mistake in the pattern. I am just about to go over to Ravelry and finish up the listing for the vest. Whew. And we shall see what happens!

Not much else has happened today besides work and this durn fool editing...though Bub says he may take me out for dinner, which would be excellent. Last night I made pork chops spiced with rosemary and pepper, which turned out well. Tonight, I'll be glad to let someone else cook.

I hope everyone is doing as well as they can and I'll check in as time allows.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Off to drop the last of the boys off, then home and putting my feet up.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am having a diverticulitis attack (mild) but still need to let you know and I will surface again maybe later or tomorrow but if not y'all don't worry I will get through this our family is blessed with this health issue.

joe p


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to Dave & all I have not been on here in a while as I have been having bad Migraines again. I had a really good day today with no migraine so a friend & I went to Grand Haven & took a 2.5 mile walk on the beach in the sand & along the water edge. We went this morning before it was real crowded & hot. I am still working on the baby afghan for a boy.
> ...


Hello Dave and KP'ers..oh NO...my daughter lives in Edinburgh! We are going over there in 2 weeks time for a couple of weeks...darn Legionaire's outbreak there! I hope it has resolved by the time we get there!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> For the past few weeks I've started reading all the posts but never got back to finish them. It's nice to be able to join in again this week, even if things get hectic again and I don't keep up for the week.
> 
> Our floors were replaced/refinished and I was thinking of placing furniture in the correct rooms when we decided that all three rooms and the entry needed repainting. I had already repainted the laundry/powder room and knew that I was in no condition to tackle the rest of the rooms in a timely manner, so ...... DH called in a painter but he can't get to us for at least another week, maybe two, so ....... we continue to live in chaos.
> 
> ...


Hey SHCooper...they don't make appliances like they used to..we have our old refrigerator downstairs as our spare fridge to hold beer, water, pop, extra veggies, frozen bread, etc..it is over 40 years old and still running. We have since replaced the good fridge upstairs twice, the dishwasher 3 times, the stove, washer and dryer once, and the over the range microwave twice! 
June


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Carole, I'm so sorry to learn of your loss! Please know that we are here for you, and share your feelings. Your grandchildren sound like real gems, and surely will be a great help to you. Blessings and Peace to you.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks, Dave. I'll give it a whirl. And I thought this was going to simplify things!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> POUTINE
> Canadian fried potatoes with gravy and cheese curds.
> Poutine (poo-TEEN, or puh-TSIN) is a popular fast food in the French-speaking Canadian province of Québec. The name means "mess" in French, and that it is. Poutine's popularity has spread throughout Canada since the dish first appeared in the 1950s.
> 2 to 3 servings
> ...


I have cheddar cheese curds in the fridge right now..you are making me hungry! lol
Beautiful city Montreal..and I have never been there except to drive through on way to N.B. Son in Law had job interview there last year, but did not get the job.

June


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> "The Art of Racing in the Rain" - a good book and a great watch. Think Senna.... he only race he didn't win in the rain was his first and he came from last to second in that one..... The Rainmaster... (Sterling Moss was pretty food too.) I know where I'll be on Sunday.... Now to decide on the right knitting project.... Lace isn't going to do it...
> 
> Thanks for the bean translation.... my favorite.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going to the grand opening of a new interative arts festival --- a wrecking salvage yard (building materials, with antiques, collectables and primatives thrown it). A collaboration of business and artists is being highly promoted in an effort to keep the City Hall from trying to obtain land for redevelopment. Music, food, great art and some salvaging should make for a great day..... Can't wait for the treasure hunt to begin....


Dreamweaver, I to love the book The Art of racing in the rain. Did not know there were more that follow. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


It does simplify things, if you put your Evernote account's email address in your email account's address book, then simply forward the mail to it, the job is done.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Time to sit down with a drink and catch up on reading.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Good morning Dave and all the dear, dear TP family. I will be off for a few days. Mainly due to been busy, and slow moving getting thru this next few days. Fred's viewing will be Monday evening, and his service will be Tuesday morning. Today our Associate Pastor is being ordained as an Elder in the Methodist Church. He is young and recieved his degree two years ago. He was the one who married Fred and I. He was an interm pastor for 7 years while he went to school. I guess I am rambling-anyway today I will be riding with others from our church to his ordination 2hrs from here. Fred and I had planned to drive up ourselves. need a change of pace today to help ease the pain of Fred's loss. Will be on reading, but may not have time to post. My grandchildren are trying to keep me occupied, to keep me from being so sad. We watched video's from when my granddaughters were 4 & 2 last evening. We laughed so hard. They were and still are quiet the actresses. Always putting on their on made up shows. Having my first cup of coffee, so I will try to catch up on this weeks TP before I leave. Thank You all from the depts of my heart and soul for all the love and care you all have shown. This is really hard.
> ...


Carole, the Lord be with you and comfort you. May His peace surround you and give you strength
Praying for you
Marian


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


That sounds like good planning! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, everyone! I finally made it through work today and got to take a look at that pattern ONE more time. Ha! Last night, as I was falling asleep, I suddenly thought, "That button hole row is backward." This bothered me so much that I almost got up and turned the computer on to check, but I managed to talk myself into waiting. And yes, it was backward, but at least I had not published it that way--only one tester had it in its "oops" version...so fixed now, and ready to go (I really, really hope).
> 
> This morning before work, I did sort of take the advice to put my feet up--gave myself a pedicure and foot massage and that felt lovely. And no more fiddling until/unless someone points out another mistake in the pattern. I am just about to go over to Ravelry and finish up the listing for the vest. Whew. And we shall see what happens!
> 
> ...


How are the plans coming along for that little getaway Bub mentioned? You deserve it after all that knitting, typing, and editing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


It was. I had a hard time convincing the builders I wanted the house at an angle. The pond was just a huge wet spot in the field at the time. I knew it was going to be a pond one day.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > It was a gorgeous day here in SC. Our garden looks good. We've had 3 yellow squash and 4 cucumbers so far. The tomatoes are really setting on. I figure I may have some to can when I get back from my trip to Oregon. The corn is over waist high. I think I have finally figured out how to join the chat without waiting for the posting in the AM!
> ...


I sure will, if we come that way. I never know where they are going to take me but it is always nice. I will tell my daughter -in-law about the Garden as she loves to visit them and she takes her Mom around when she visits.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Gotcha! I'm just lazy. I did figure out the problem--a security feature of IE8 that I had to disable.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Montreal is also:
> Picture # 1 and 2 and 3 : Beautiful wearing Fall colors
> Picture # 4 and 5 and 6 and 7, Montreal in Winter
> Of course Montreal is: Picture # 8 Montreal Canadians Hockey Club
> ...


Those photos really capture the Fall colors and Montreal. What fond memories I have from there. We were visiting with music professors and their families from McGill University and ate at a fabulous restaurant and then gave a concert on top of a lovely large hill in what seemed to be the center of town. Want to come back, for sure. Was probably over 40 yrs. but the memories of that beautiful city and time are still fresh. We also were in Sherbrooke, Quebec for a week for a music workshop. Some wonderful musicians.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Today I went to a retirement party for a good friend. There were so many there that I had not seen in years. We all taught at the same school. It was so fun to get caught up. After that I went to see my mom. She was ok. Her voice seems a little better. The doctor said that it was viral and work itself out. I did her laundry and we watched some of the baseball game. She seemed pleased with how long I stayed! Tomorrow I need to hit the clean-up. I want to get as much done as possible before my DD comes home. By the way, she is having a wonderful time in London.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> Good morning everyone from, at last, the SUNNY Oregon coast! Yes the sun is shining brightly on all the soggy, flattened flowers and just maybe we will have a hafway decent day today. I'm off to the farmer's market in nearby Newport today with friends and then we'll take a look at the huge piece of dock from the Japanese tsunami which washed up on the beach here a few days ago. Hope to get some photos of it--if they're any good I'll post one. Have a great day everyone and a special hug to Carol.


Glad you are getting some sun even if everything is soggy. Read about the huge piece of dock and all the possible problems of invasive species. You will be seeing a piece of history. Good timing and hope you get some photos. Love those farmers' markets, and especially with good friends.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Take just before it started to rain again this morning.


Another beautiful photo Caren. Great for those who aren't up early enough and those around the world under cloud cover.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Nonasdada said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave. Will have to try recipes. love the napkin ring. i am in Montreal this week end, we go every year for the F1 race. Rain waited long enough yesterday so that we could see all the practice. We saw lots of police, had to do a few detours friday night to go to our fav pizza restaurant but witness no altercation. If the crowd cameras come on us, I'll be waving at you to say hello.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

dandylion said:


> Pork and mushrooms sound delicious, Dave. I don't dare get involved reading all of last week's party or this week's 4 pages, as I will never get away from here and get packing and to bed.
> 
> My sis-in-law and I are going to St. Louis this weekend to see the five G,G,GRAND, nieces and nephews there.
> 
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Nice sunny day here today after very nasty thunderstorms with heavy rain late yesterday afternoon and throughout the evening. Now we are told that with the humidity that tomorrow with it hitting 97 degrees, it will feel as if we are at about 104. That is "staying indoors with the a.c. going" weather. The amount of rain we have had recently is helping with our drought conditions, so am thankful, but could do without the lightning, etc. As usual, Dave has come up with more delectable sounding receipts and a lovely napkin ring. He is quite the creative gentleman. In a good market here, haricot beans are very thin green beans a smaller and thinner version than our green "string beans" and it was noted that they were considered French. With that in mind, I was puzzled by Dave's receipt and now understand that they are different in the UK. Much better sounding combination. Nothing exciting about which to speak of so will sign off for tonight (Friday).


Oh yes, I love the thing french haricot beans. Isn't it wonderful the differences we all have with the names of things. It was quite confusing when I first moved from Canada to Florida as a child and then when I moved from NY to Germany. Things with similar names or the same can be quite different. One thing I learned, is that when you are in a different country, don't use hand signals, like our A ok. It and other signals can mean something quite different!! Some funny things can happen. To get back on track, love those navy beans too. As always, Dave is kind enough to guide us through.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Went to an International Bonsai Show today and it was so fabulous. Couldn't take photos because they are making a book from the exhibition, however I was allowed to photograph a demonstration on bonsai. There is no way to capture the beauty of the tree at the end, but I hope you can see the difference. It would normally take days to do what he did. It will take a few years before it is done being bent, trimmed, and refined. The man who did the demonstration is from Belgium, but in demand all over the world. He studied in Asia for 3 yrs. He is a Karate master but was told he should not practice non-stop and should take up Ikebana or Bonsai. He chose Bonsai and it became his passion and career. The part where the bark is taken away will be sanded and refined to look natural as if it happened with age. I felt like I was watching Michaelangelo bring out the beauty from a block of marble. I should have gotten more in front to give you the best view, but I was already late for another get together with a girlfriend for Indian food so this is still pretty good. Looking at it though, the photo just doesn't do it justice. It was quite beautiful. I wish I could see it when he got to finish it and refine it too.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dave, how did you know I was thinking about and even smelling pork roast?? Read my mind didn't you!! 
Great job with the Canadian napkin ring and so timely. I never knew you celebrated Canada Day in England. How lovely. Well, DH is calling with wine and how can I refuse.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy, like your new avatar. Roses from the celebration and Blessing?


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

We still have our original clothes dryer. We bought it the week after returning from our honeymoon in 1983. Our fridge is 20 years old and I was really expecting one of those to "die" any day....... and they just may! Oh, well, since we don't generally replace things because they are "dated," this gives me a chance to have at least one current appliance every few years.



Junelouise said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few weeks I've started reading all the posts but never got back to finish them. It's nice to be able to join in again this week, even if things get hectic again and I don't keep up for the week.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy, like your new avatar. Roses from the celebration and Blessing?


No a birthday present to my cousin, last year, Have a 'thing' about white flowers in general!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Dave and all KP Tea Partiers,

Thank you for your non apple pork recipes. I love crisp apples and cannot eat them cooked. No, not even apple pie. I also have a pork recipe to share. One of the main ingredients is maple syrup. The dish does not end up sweet because of the other ingredients. It is a regular meal in our house as my DH loves it.

*Maple Sparerib Casserole* _I prefer to use pork forequarter chops_

3/4 cup of maple syrup
1/4 tspn cayenne pepper
1 tspn salt
1/2 tspn black pepper
2 garlic cloves, crushed
2 Tblespn tomoto puree
1 Tblspn prepared French or German mustard
2 Tblspn lemon juice
4 Lb (1.8 kg) spareribs of port trimmed of excess fat and cut int 2 rib serving pieces

1. In a small mixing bowl, combine syrup, season, garlic, tomate puree and mustard. Stir in the lemon juice and set aside.

2. Put the spareribs in a large roasting tin and roast in the upper part of the oven for 30 minutes. 400F (200C)

3. Remove from oven, and drain away any fat in the tin, Arrange the spareribs side by side and then pour over the maple syrup misture, Return to the oven, reduce the temperature to 350F (180C) and roast for 45 minutes, basting frequently, or until ribs are brown and glazed.

4. Remove from oven and transfer to a dish and serve immediately with crisp green salad and crusty French bread.

Enjoy LesleighAnne


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone from, at last, the SUNNY Oregon coast! Yes the sun is shining brightly on all the soggy, flattened flowers and just maybe we will have a hafway decent day today. I'm off to the farmer's market in nearby Newport today with friends and then we'll take a look at the huge piece of dock from the Japanese tsunami which washed up on the beach here a few days ago. Hope to get some photos of it--if they're any good I'll post one. Have a great day everyone and a special hug to Carol.
> ...


Here are some dock photos. It was a perfect day for a walk on the beach and, fortunately, far fewer people than yesterday which was rather chaotic. Fish and Wildlife volunteers were able to remove all the marine life clinging to the dock quite quickly and effectively with scrapers and torches and also salvaged any usable material; the plan now appears to be to dig a huge pit on the beach above the tideline and bury the thing!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a quick update. Fred's Obituary can be seen at 

DELEHANTY FUNERAL HOME ROCKFORD

Please check it out-it is awesome.
Really tired but will try to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Just a quick update. Fred's Obituary can be seen at
> 
> DELEHANTY FUNERAL HOME ROCKFORD
> 
> ...


Lovely tribute Carol, may he rest in peace.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

What an inspiring man. You are so fortunate to have found such a wonderful husband and companion. You were blessed to have had him in your life, and he was blessed to have you. May you find peace in the days ahead.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Carol: I know that this time is extremely difficult for you right now, but be kind of glad for the chaose because soon enough they all get back to normal and there is a vacuum that must be filled. My thoughts are with you. For a while just let it be and then apply yourself to whatever pleases you. After some rest and recoup time you can become active again and find new or rekindled joys to occupy the immense rift that will be left. Just looking at Nanacarens pictures reminds me of the paradise which Jesus promised all who believed in him. I did not know how to get the eulogy, but I'm sure it was beautiful, knowing how much you loved and cared for him. Marlark Marge.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very late to the tea party,but enjoyed catching up on the talk. I should get to sleep as I've got a long train trip ahead of me and a new Grandbaby to welcome to the world Monday. Have a great rest of the weekend,I hope you with troubles find comfort.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Daralene: Thank you for the understanding note and I will write later when I am feeling better. For now I am just taking pain meds and trying to sleep whenever possible as much of any activity is impossible. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's a good warming casserole, perfect for an English Summer!
> 
> Dave


Or an Adelaidalian winter- doesn't seem to be much different.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good warming casserole, perfect for an English Summer!
> ...


you recently have had colder weather than we have had!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Dave--did you ever try the pork and beans receipt with a cooking rather than an eating apple? I'm a bit leary of adding anything too sweet. I think I'll make tomorrow for dinner--it's sounds just right for this diabolical weather.
> ...


I would use Granny Smiths because of the sharpness in them.
Forgot how far I still have to go (page 3 of 17) so others could well respond before me.

Busy day yesterday. Helped someone move house in the morning (well I was there 2 hours), home to finish a coaster that needed blocking for a wedding present. The to the wedding, then home to sew the backing to the table mat for the wedding present and then to the reception with an almost completed present. Promise to send the rest of the coasters soon.
But as the last dress was finished by the brides sister about 4 hours before the wedding I doubt whether Renee will be too bothered by the lateness of the present!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Lots of programs do a _Darwinian Thing_ on behalf of their publisher, _MS_ is rightly-famed for producing programs which secure one's computer against other pubisher's software, as recent cases in the EU courts have shown.

The _Mozilla Firefox_ web browser has an _Evernote Extension_, this makes your web-clipper a 'tool' and installs a button on the tool-bar. All you have to do is highlight that which you wish to save and click on the _Evernote_ logo, _Firefox_ then sends it to your account.

There's nothing wrong with the functionality of _IE_, but you might find it useful to spend a couple of hours studying its default settings and interrogating their usefulness, it's possible you may feel some their purpose to be of dubious benefit to yourself; it's not unknown for there to be a conflict of interest, although we are all assured this is entirely unintentional.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm waiting to see your tarantula when you get it done.


I'm not- someone posted one recently and it was far too realistic for me. Hate spiders and I can't even read a book with a picture of one on the cover- well I can but it takes real effot and I need to be sure it is worth the stress!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today I went to a retirement party for a good friend. There were so many there that I had not seen in years. We all taught at the same school. It was so fun to get caught up. After that I went to see my mom. She was ok. Her voice seems a little better. The doctor said that it was viral and work itself out. I did her laundry and we watched some of the baseball game. She seemed pleased with how long I stayed! Tomorrow I need to hit the clean-up. I want to get as much done as possible before my DD comes home. By the way, she is having a wonderful time in London.


I love going to retirement parties, it's always good to see one's friends coming to their senses and giving up on work!

I'm glad your mother is improving, I'm sure she appreciated you doing her laundry, hauiing soggy linens around is a job we can all do without.

I'm glad your daughter is having fun, the weather this morning is fine with broken cloud, although she'll probaby need her umbrella by lunchtime.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Went to an International Bonsai Show today and it was so fabulous. Couldn't take photos because they are making a book from the exhibition, however I was allowed to photograph a demonstration on bonsai. There is no way to capture the beauty of the tree at the end, but I hope you can see the difference. It would normally take days to do what he did. It will take a few years before it is done being bent, trimmed, and refined. The man who did the demonstration is from Belgium, but in demand all over the world. He studied in Asia for 3 yrs. He is a Karate master but was told he should not practice non-stop and should take up Ikebana or Bonsai. He chose Bonsai and it became his passion and career. The part where the bark is taken away will be sanded and refined to look natural as if it happened with age. I felt like I was watching Michaelangelo bring out the beauty from a block of marble. I should have gotten more in front to give you the best view, but I was already late for another get together with a girlfriend for Indian food so this is still pretty good. Looking at it though, the photo just doesn't do it justice. It was quite beautiful. I wish I could see it when he got to finish it and refine it too.


Wonderful pictures, I love the forms bonsai artists create, although I don't think I'll ever have the patience to do it myself.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Dave, how did you know I was thinking about and even smelling pork roast?? Read my mind didn't you!!
> Great job with the Canadian napkin ring and so timely. I never knew you celebrated Canada Day in England. How lovely. Well, DH is calling with wine and how can I refuse.


There are very close ties between Canada and the UK, it is a constitutional monarchy and HM The Queen is Canada's Head of State, the country is also a key member of the Commonwealth of Nations. Canada House occupies one side of Trafalgar Square in the centre of London and the square is turned over to all things Canadian on the 1st of July.

http://www.canadadaylondon.com/events-activities/

I'm looking forward to it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Dave and all KP Tea Partiers,
> 
> Thank you for your non apple pork recipes. I love crisp apples and cannot eat them cooked. No, not even apple pie. I also have a pork recipe to share. One of the main ingredients is maple syrup. The dish does not end up sweet because of the other ingredients. It is a regular meal in our house as my DH loves it.
> 
> ...


Lovely, I'll have to try it!

Can you eat cooked pears? They go equally well with pork and the combination is a speciality in Normandy.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Excellent work being done there, I love walking along the beach when it's not too crowded.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For those who would like an alternative to apples with their pork, this is a nice ragu that's quick to make.

*Pork, Bean and Leek Ragu*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1 tbs (15ml) sunflower oil
1 lb (450g) raw pork fillet, sliced
2 leeks, sliced
2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 red onions, sliced
14 oz (400g) tinned canellini beans, rinsed and drained
5 fl. oz (140ml) vegetable stock
2 tsp mustard
2 tbs (30ml) double cream

*Method:*
Heat the oil in a large pan, add the garlic and leeks and cook for 5 minutes over a medium heat.

Add the pork and cook for another 5 minutes.

Add the onion and cook for a further 5 minutes.

Add the beans, stock and mustard. Bring to the boil, then simmer uncovered for 10 minutes.

Stir in the cream and cook until all is bubbling before serving.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For those who would like an alternative to apples with their pork, this is a nice ragu that's quick to make.
> 
> *Pork, Bean and Leek Ragu*
> _Serves: 4_
> ...


Dave, You may have answered this question, pardon me if so, but does the mustard mean prepared mustard or the mustard spice? Thanks Kathy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Dave, You may have answered this question, pardon me if so, but does the mustard mean prepared mustard or the mustard spice? Thanks Kathy


I use prepared mustard for this dish.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I hope you enjoy, Rico stressed the secret is long slow cooking at low temperature, then adjusting the flavours about one hour from the end.
> 
> Dave


Can't remember if I said that we had the curried goat- I remember saying I had added milk to it. We all enjoyed it, except my fussy son-in-law. The girl (well woman I guess as she is 26) who got married yesterday lived with us for 4 years. Came to us eating a very restricted diet, left us eating almost anything. Put up iwth it or starve. My SIL would get the same treatment so maybe after 4 years living with us he might be OK. My daughter has some impact, but not a lot yet. She feels a need to be sure he eats- and he does a lot of the cooking and shopping so her imfluence is decreased.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you enjoy, Rico stressed the secret is long slow cooking at low temperature, then adjusting the flavours about one hour from the end.
> ...


I'm glad you ernjoyed the curry, it's an authentic Jamaican receipt that's been in his family for many years.

I'm with you on fussy eaters, I need to see a doctor's letter before I start producing special diets! That doesn't mean I don't respect an individual's preferences, but I won't have any of "I don't like the sound of that", not without their trying it first!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> POUTINE
> Canadian fried potatoes with gravy and cheese curds.
> Poutine (poo-TEEN, or puh-TSIN) is a popular fast food in the French-speaking Canadian province of Québec. The name means "mess" in French, and that it is. Poutine's popularity has spread throughout Canada since the dish first appeared in the 1950s.
> 2 to 3 servings
> ...


Looked at and thoughtDon't think we get chedder cheese cuds. Wonder what could use and then you answer it.
Your photos looked lovely- much as I like cold weather if I ever visit I think I might skip winter, looks a bit like travelling might be difficult. Cold for me is slightly different to cold for you though. What sort of temperatures do you get? Are you in one of those places that have relly hot summers and really cold winters? I was talking to a Canadian who told me (if I remember rightly) that there temperatures ranged from 40 below to 40 above over the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We're all doing fine, just _The Lad_ and me this week since his best friend went home to Holland to visit his parents, so we've been able to catch up with each other and our writing. Weather permitting, our semi-permanent house-guest flies back tomorrow morning and we're having a party for the Canadian Grand Prix.
> 
> Dave


Whats he doing next year? (the friend that is) Holland or UK?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


However the last few days have been sunny so the low temperatures not so obvious. Does make for very cold nights though (2.4 last night)- well cold for us. I realise that for some this is not terribly cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm glad your daughter is having fun, the weather this morning is fine with broken cloud, although she'll probaby need her umbrella by lunchtime.
> 
> Dave


Two longterm impacts from 3 years in London was to always carry an umbrella- who knew it would rain whatever the forcast said and to always carry a book- many hours spent on the underground.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We're all doing fine, just _The Lad_ and me this week since his best friend went home to Holland to visit his parents, so we've been able to catch up with each other and our writing. Weather permitting, our semi-permanent house-guest flies back tomorrow morning and we're having a party for the Canadian Grand Prix.
> ...


The two of them are taking a _Gap Year_, I'm happy with this, provided it doesn't degenerate into some beer-sodden tour of the world's beaches, otherwise known as a _Gawp Year!_

In fact they'll be working for the same company, _The Lad_ in a bike company's test and performance development section; his best friend will be putting his linguistic skills to work in the communications department, he will also be writing a weekly column for a local newspaper. Both positions are salaried, far too generously in my opinion, but more importantly are relevant to their chosen university courses which will commence Michaelmas 2013.

We're all happy with their plans, they're both sensible lads with realisable ambitions. They want to stay together and it seems to be a mutually beneficial arrangement, they seem to offset each other's strengths and weaknesses and that can only be to the good.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The two of them are taking a _Gap Year_, I'm happy with this, provided it doesn't degenerate into some beer-sodden tour of the world's beaches, otherwise known as a _Gawp Year!_
> 
> In fact they'll be working for the same company, _The Lad_ in a bike company's test and performance development section; his best friend will be putting his linguistic skills to work in the communications department, he will also be writing a weekly column for a local newspaper. Both positions are salaried, far too generously in my opinion, but more importantly are relevant to their chosen university courses which will commence Michaelmas 2013.
> 
> ...


Gap years that involve doing something useful such as working are actually better than going stright to uni. Do you see a difference in the students? It helps them see the real world a bit. My youngest spent 6 months in Hungary in an almost voluntary role teaching English to students not much younger than her. But it certainlty opened her eyes to living in another country (UK and Australia not really all that much different after all) which you don't see when you just visit. She had planned to spend the next 6 months in the UK, spending some time working at the Edinburgh fringe, catching up with school friends and doing some paid work. But her nasty parents decided to get her older sister diagnosed with Aspergers AND move home. So she came home- don't think she trusted us if we were left without her any longer! who knew what else we might get up to?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The two of them are taking a _Gap Year_, I'm happy with this, provided it doesn't degenerate into some beer-sodden tour of the world's beaches, otherwise known as a _Gawp Year!_
> ...


It does very much depend on how they spend the year and the subject. Mathematicians and theoretical physicists prefer their meat fresh and firing on all cylinders whereas, in the case of arts and humanities, a year spent following the route of _The Grand Tour_ is positively beneficial. These two are planning to gain real-life experience in their chosen fields and a fair amount of travel will be involved, so I think it will be good for them.

Travel is good, but the old adage about it 'broadening the mind' does have to be used with some caution. Are air stewards and stewardesses the smartest people on earth, or are they just good at providing something to suck on, for landing?

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are a few pictures I took yesterday morning while on a walk (aka death march!) with my daughter and her dog. One of the new housing developments has created a series of trails through a semi wooded area.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Evening everyone, hope all are doing well.
> Ooh, Pork and Beans, I'll have to make that one evening soon for the 10yr old. I have my 10yr old niece for a couple of weeks, I usually have her about a month but since we are moving I only get her for a couple weeks. Next summer I'll come get her and take her to Wyoming for a month or so.
> But, I'm rambling, the casserole should be a hit with her and my pork and bean loving hubby. Thanks Dave, another one for Evernote.


Isn't it wonderful to have precious time with the youth in our families. What great joy they bring.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> So nice to be back at the Tea Party. i'll have to get caught up with last week's posts, but hope everyone is well and that the gardens are growing. (I have a tiny pepper on one of my plants!)
> Workload quadrupled, so my time was very limited last week. We're approaching the last quarter of the fiscal year, so things willstart getting crazier than ever soon. The Tea Party is a welcome respite!!!


You can say that again about the TP! I miss being able to get on right now. Couldn't sleep so I wanted to continue reading before time for church. Laughter and keeping my mind occupied right now is the best medicine during this time. Thanks again, and again to you all. :-(


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That pork and bean dish will be a hit with my DH. I have to put a couple of the ingredients on my shopping list - going tomorrow after our Dairy Day parade. My church will have a booth to sign kids up for vacation Bible school so I will be there for a couple hours to help. Paula


One of the favorite memories of my childhood was Vacation Bible Scholl. Ours would run for two weeks;then as time went one down to one week. Those VBS days were so much fun, getting to lead the line as we paraded into church carrying the American Flag and Christian Flag or being the one to hold the Bible--was special to each one selected. Thanks for the stroll down memory lane. 
Carol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Dave and all KP Tea Partiers,
> 
> Thank you for your non apple pork recipes. I love crisp apples and cannot eat them cooked. No, not even apple pie. I also have a pork recipe to share. One of the main ingredients is maple syrup. The dish does not end up sweet because of the other ingredients. It is a regular meal in our house as my DH loves it.
> 
> ...


I will be sure to make these very soon. Maple syrup and pork two favorites here.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: siouxann---love the photos!! My favorite is the sun shining thru the trees. I needed that picture as a reminder--This is a New Day that the Lord has made, and for me to rejoice(in spite of circumstances) and be glad in it. Thanks so much.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, how did you know I was thinking about and even smelling pork roast?? Read my mind didn't you!!
> ...


Thanks Dave for the tidbit of history.I did not know that!! Just never have read alot of other countries history-all though I love history. Maybe I will have more time to read. Have a wonderful day, and thanks again for keeping the TP going. you will never know what a blessing it has meant to me, and even more so now. Love all my TP family. :wink:

Looked at the site--how awesome. Will have to follow this.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I agree. :lol: :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Gingerwitch--Unbelievable!! I never thought something that big would move from one coast clear across to another. Thanks for the hug. Hugs are a vey comforting expression-both in happy times and sad times.
((((((((HUG)))))))!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


whereas although technically a high, we have had almost total cloud cover, with wind chill factors bringing the perceived temperature down. Thank goodness for my 18 year old aran jumper. I better get around to making a replacement. 
Goat curry on the menu for tomorrow.
my Canterbury rugby socks have an experimental big toe. Used a glove pattern as the basic idea, because I was fairly sure I would not find a pattern easily. Starting Sorlenna's vest though in the am. it is 11.53pm here. Fell asleep in front of the telly. so Am feeling quite refreshed! You had a lot of weddings to attend!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Here are a few pictures I took yesterday morning while on a walk (aka death march!) with my daughter and her dog. One of the new housing developments has created a series of trails through a semi wooded area.


love the pics. Nice small format for posting several! Leave the identification to Gingerwitch!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

So I get up this morning and while attempting to pour a cuppa for myself, I glance out the window... 3 beautiful deer are in the field... a gentle rain is falling.. sure wish I could have had my camera. :| Now managing a cuppa with a walker and not able to put any weight on this one foot.. well.. I hate the closed type travel mugs but tis the only way to carry at this time. I love the quiet in the mornings, no one up but me and the fur babies, they are all laying close by sleeping snuggled up just inches from my chair. 
Twill be a rainy few days here, my garden has gotten too wet, leaves are turning yellow, not sure what to do for it.. 3 more days of rain may just finish a few of the plants off I'm afraid. Odd that only the squash is affected.. hopefully I'll be able to replant.. but will be late oh well.. such a problem is only minor.. now to decide what to make in the crockpot for dinner. ;-) Cindi is not a cook by any means.. but she can follow instructions on how to put things in the crock.. easy meal for her to manage and that is key at this time! 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Carol.. hearts and prayers are with you..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Gingerwitch--Unbelievable!! I never thought something that big would move from one coast clear across to another. Thanks for the hug. Hugs are a vey comforting expression-both in happy times and sad times.
> ((((((((HUG)))))))!


Remember seeing photos of a trawler that had landed up somewhere from the tsunami, in recent days, don't recall what coast- have a bad habit of sleeping in front of the telly.

found Fred's obituary, and read it through carefully. How nice that your two families blended so well- the comments are very kind. You are obviously well loved!!! 
distraction works well to get through the early days, but allow yourself to weep too- tears are very therapeutic. Singing is another good therapy I have found, you do still sing?
lol, will write soon!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Here are a few pictures I took yesterday morning while on a walk (aka death march!) with my daughter and her dog. One of the new housing developments has created a series of trails through a semi wooded area.


Lovely pictures. The sunlight through the trees is my favorite.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Just one wedding but with enough time between the service and the reception to finish of the tablemat. Unless the ceremony and the reception are in the same place most weddings have a gap between the ceremony and the reception. This is common with church weddings, sometimes the wedding party get the chance to relax for a while, but often it is taken up with official pjots. For me yesterday it was useful as we are so central, but if you have travelled a fair way it can be a nuisance trying to fill in a few hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> So I get up this morning and while attempting to pour a cuppa for myself, I glance out the window... 3 beautiful deer are in the field... a gentle rain is falling.. sure wish I could have had my camera. :| Now managing a cuppa with a walker and not able to put any weight on this one foot.. well.. I hate the closed type travel mugs but tis the only way to carry at this time. I love the quiet in the mornings, no one up but me and the fur babies, they are all laying close by sleeping snuggled up just inches from my chair.
> Twill be a rainy few days here, my garden has gotten too wet, leaves are turning yellow, not sure what to do for it.. 3 more days of rain may just finish a few of the plants off I'm afraid. Odd that only the squash is affected.. hopefully I'll be able to replant.. but will be late oh well.. such a problem is only minor.. now to decide what to make in the crockpot for dinner. ;-) Cindi is not a cook by any means.. but she can follow instructions on how to put things in the crock.. easy meal for her to manage and that is key at this time!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Carol.. hearts and prayers are with you..


Marianne! Hoping that foot of yours comes right soon! Walkers are very useful things. How is Mom? 
Cucurbits- marrows, squash, zuchini etc are very prone to fungus diseases and mildew in our humid climate. I find they can collapse almost overnight. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am having a diverticulitis attack (mild) but still need to let you know and I will surface again maybe later or tomorrow but if not y'all don't worry I will get through this our family is blessed with this health issue.
> 
> joe p


Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the pictures of Montreal! Thank you so much for posting them. I helped move the office of the Dutch Consulate General into Place Ville Marie when the building was finished. I have so many wonderful memories from when I lived in Montreal. Great City!!! Awesome people! Love the poutine! Thanks!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > POUTINE
> ...


Darowil, when I posted the Poutine recipe some months ago (I dont remember if you were attending the Tea Party at that time or not) I had posted to use the mozzarella cheese curds as that is the only poutine that I had ever been served or make for myself. Nice to know Mammiepooh is a fellow Canadian!!!

Canada has a wide range of temperature normals for different areas because we are such a huge geographical country from coast to coast to coast. We have three distinct coastlines -- Pacific, Atlantic, and Arctic oceans border us on three sides. We have prairies in the western provinces except for BC which is the Rocky Mountains. We have the north which is tundra. The east is the Atlantic region and of course everything in between the areas are all different. Weather can be quite tempermental in Alberta due to the mountains. Yesterday parts of Alberta had a bunch of snow south and west of Calgary. We also have the temperatures that are governed by the Canadian shield and the Great Lakes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Myfawny, I'm afraid the humidity this year is going to be a problem for sure... though I know we desperately need the rain (reservoir still drastically low and it supplies Atlanta's water needs) but just wish it would allow a few days of drying also. I was late getting my garden in but also lucky that I waited as we had a very late frost and many had to replant. 
Mom is behaving since I am down, usually she hates to bother C to help her but has decided it's the only way until I am up and about again. I will start therapy on the leg tomorrow, therapist is coming to the house, have been doing some exercise as instructed to help the healing of course but anxious to bring it back to normal use soon!
Have a wonderful day.. ours is a wet day for sure!
Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, the trawler drifted over the Pacific Ocean to where the top of the British Columbia coastline sort of meets the Alaskan coastline. The Canadian powers that be sunk the trawler after trying unsuccessfully to salvage it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> [
> Canada has a wide range of temperature normals for different areas because we are such a huge geographical country from coast to coast to coast. We have three distinct coastlines -- Pacific, Atlantic, and Arctic oceans border us on three sides. We have prairies in the western provinces except for BC which is the Rocky Mountains. We have the north which is tundra. The east is the Atlantic region and of course everything in between the areas are all different. Weather can be quite tempermental in Alberta due to the mountains. Yesterday parts of Alberta had a bunch of snow south and west of Calgary. We also have the temperatures that are governed by the Canadian shield and the Great Lakes.


I was very surprised by the high temperatures (I know this was right it is the low ones I am not sure off. We were in the middle of a heat wave hence the discussion. But I had thought Canada was too far north to get such hot temperatures. But I guess it is like people assuming that Australia has no really cold areas which is wrong. Did I see recently that Canada was the biggest country in the world areawise? Know it was way up- so I guess it must be further south than I assume.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I knew something was up when IE attempted to sell me a program ( for only $14.95) that would make allow me to use Evernote!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Is that a concrete base, gingerwitch? I can't imagine that thing floating all the way across the Pacific. A real danger to shipping!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Here are a few pictures I took yesterday morning while on a walk (aka death march!) with my daughter and her dog. One of the new housing developments has created a series of trails through a semi wooded area.


"Someone" is happy to i.d. the plant for you! Lamium maculatum or dead nettle--grows as a ground cover in wooded areas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> How are the plans coming along for that little getaway Bub mentioned? You deserve it after all that knitting, typing, and editing.


Oh...we decided when he'll take time off, but he hasn't decided where he wants to go yet. He's talking about California--we wanted to go down south (where his family is from) but with the fires...it isn't practical. So we're looking at mid-July.

I feel a bit adrift! I was attached to that vest for so long, I don't know what to do now. Ha ha. No, I do--first, I need to do some kitchen cleaning and then I think I'll sit down and start on that tarantula for DD and I also need to finish up some baby shoes. I made two pairs of preemie booties to add to the hats I'm going to donate, but these others will be full size. Then, when I find out what GB#2 is, I'll give her/him some and donate the rest. I can always find something to keep me busy, though I don't plan on doing much math today!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Gingerwitch--Unbelievable!! I never thought something that big would move from one coast clear across to another. Thanks for the hug. Hugs are a vey comforting expression-both in happy times and sad times.
> ((((((((HUG)))))))!


It's also remarkable that nobody was aware of it until it beached! The coast guard seems to have been a tad less observant than we would have hoped for and received some negative press over it.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Yes concrete but filled with styrofoam. Apparently, it can be cut up, and I'm reading that bids are being taken from salvage companies for disposal. However, the park ranger yesterday mentioned burying it--perhaps only one of the options.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > So I get up this morning and while attempting to pour a cuppa for myself, I glance out the window... 3 beautiful deer are in the field... a gentle rain is falling.. sure wish I could have had my camera. :| Now managing a cuppa with a walker and not able to put any weight on this one foot.. well.. I hate the closed type travel mugs but tis the only way to carry at this time. I love the quiet in the mornings, no one up but me and the fur babies, they are all laying close by sleeping snuggled up just inches from my chair.
> ...


If you have fungus from all the wet I think you can try spraying with baking soda in the water.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everyone, it's 11:20 AM here in Northern VA. We're in for another hot day when it's wiser to stay in with the A/C. Yesterday, Girl Scouts from all over the world were on the Mall in DC celebrating the 100th anniversary of Girl Scouting; many of them had to be treated for heat-related problems, some were admitted to the hospital. A fire truck came to the rescue and sprayed water on whoever wanted to get wet. The girls had a blast!

I was awakened this morning at 7:30 by what I think was an owl "hooting" outside my bedroom window. I had just mentioned to DH a few days ago that I wished I could see an owl in our trees. Well, I guess someone answered my prayers. I just wish he/she could wait until 9 AM or so to start hooting.

It was cool this morning so I had my coffee and read the Sunday newspaper on the sun porch. The squirrels wait until they see us on the porch and then come to the deck begging for peanuts. I call one of them "Buddy," and he comes up to the screen door to "visit" with Andie, our kitten. They almost touch nose-to-nose through the screen; it's so funny to watch. Some day, I'll try to get a picture.

I hope everyone is having good weather, neither too hot nor too cold. TTYL.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > How are the plans coming along for that little getaway Bub mentioned? You deserve it after all that knitting, typing, and editing.
> ...


I hope you find a cool spot for your vacation. If I had a choice right now, I'd head for Canada! We used to spend many vacations up there and I wish we could somehow afford a summer home there to get away from the heat and humidity that is Washington's summer weather pattern. The older I get, the more the heat bothers me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I hope you find a cool spot for your vacation. If I had a choice right now, I'd head for Canada! We used to spend many vacations up there and I wish we could somehow afford a summer home there to get away from the heat and humidity that is Washington's summer wqeather pattern. The older I get, the more the heat bothers me.


I am one of those "weirdos" who likes the heat (though last year, Needles, CA was too hot even for me at 114 when we passed through!). It would be super hot down south in July, even without fires--I used to live down there and it easily passes 100. He's talking about northern CA...I've always wanted to see giant trees, so if we have time, that's the part I'm leaning toward. We shall see!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you find a cool spot for your vacation. If I had a choice right now, I'd head for Canada! We used to spend many vacations up there and I wish we could somehow afford a summer home there to get away from the heat and humidity that is Washington's summer wqeather pattern. The older I get, the more the heat bothers me.
> ...


Oh, northern CA is a wise choice. If you've never been to San Francisco, I think it's always cool there. At least, I remember reading that women would wear fur coats in the summertime. This was before folks decided that wearing fur coats wasn't PC. I love their Chinatown; more authentic than some Chinatowns in the U.S., and the food is so good. There's a redwood park not too far North of there, and the Napa Valley, too, if you like wine.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Carol, I just read Fred's obituary; very nice! You have lots of family nearby; you're fortunate! I hope having someone to talk to will help ease Fred's loss.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Oh, northern CA is a wise choice. If you've never been to San Francisco, I think it's always cool there. At least, I remember reading that women would wear fur coats in the summertime. This was before folks decided that wearing fur coats wasn't PC. I love their Chinatown; more authentic than some Chinatowns in the U.S., and the food is so good. There's a redwood park not too far North of there, and the Napa Valley, too, if you like wine.


I went to SF a long time ago and enjoyed it--shocked at how cold it was there in summer! Chinatown and the pier were my favorite things. I'd like to get to the country, though, maybe the redwood forest. I love trees.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The two times we have been to San Francisco in the summer we about froze to death! Hummmm, perhaps I need to also share that we live in hot hot Arizona so that "cold" may be different than your cold?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few pictures I took yesterday morning while on a walk (aka death march!) with my daughter and her dog. One of the new housing developments has created a series of trails through a semi wooded area.
> ...


Are those the same nettles that Dave cooks?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few pictures I took yesterday morning while on a walk (aka death march!) with my daughter and her dog. One of the new housing developments has created a series of trails through a semi wooded area.
> ...


Thank you! We were confused because at a distance, the berries looked for all the world like red raspberries. When we go close, though, the red part was like soft red spikey-looking on the green base, and they grow like raspberry bushes. Are they edible?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


The southern part of Canada ie the Toronto - Windsor corridor does get our hottest temperatures. Canada is the second largest country in the world with Russia being the first. USA is third, then China, then Australia.
Canada is the largest country that shares a single border with one other country which is the USA.
One could spend a lifetime traveling throughout Canada and still never see everything Canada has to offer.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oops, double post :thumbdown:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few pictures I took yesterday morning while on a walk (aka death march!) with my daughter and her dog. One of the new housing developments has created a series of trails through a semi wooded area.
> ...


Please explain some more about this dead nettle. Is it related to the stinging nettles? And would I find it up in Northwestern Ontario?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Myfawny, I'm afraid the humidity this year is going to be a problem for sure... though I know we desperately need the rain (reservoir still drastically low and it supplies Atlanta's water needs) but just wish it would allow a few days of drying also. I was late getting my garden in but also lucky that I waited as we had a very late frost and many had to replant.
> Mom is behaving since I am down, usually she hates to bother C to help her but has decided it's the only way until I am up and about again. I will start therapy on the leg tomorrow, therapist is coming to the house, have been doing some exercise as instructed to help the healing of course but anxious to bring it back to normal use soon!
> Have a wonderful day.. ours is a wet day for sure!
> Marianne


Rather a drastic way to achieve peace!! Glad the therapist is calling. We are expecting showers, and moderate high of 13C- that is cold to most Aucklanders.
A sincere hope the therapy helps. Bed rest is a real problem- I once had to spend 2 months flat out because of my back- the kids had to wheel me through to the 'facilities'!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

daralene said:


> Went to an International Bonsai Show today and it was so fabulous. Couldn't take photos because they are making a book from the exhibition, however I was allowed to photograph a demonstration on bonsai. There is no way to capture the beauty of the tree at the end, but I hope you can see the difference. It would normally take days to do what he did. It will take a few years before it is done being bent, trimmed, and refined. The man who did the demonstration is from Belgium, but in demand all over the world. He studied in Asia for 3 yrs. He is a Karate master but was told he should not practice non-stop and should take up Ikebana or Bonsai. He chose Bonsai and it became his passion and career. The part where the bark is taken away will be sanded and refined to look natural as if it happened with age. I felt like I was watching Michaelangelo bring out the beauty from a block of marble. I should have gotten more in front to give you the best view, but I was already late for another get together with a girlfriend for Indian food so this is still pretty good. Looking at it though, the photo just doesn't do it justice. It was quite beautiful. I wish I could see it when he got to finish it and refine it too.


I love Bonsai trees and this is absolutely amazing. Thanks for sharing this photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, the trawler drifted over the Pacific Ocean to where the top of the British Columbia coastline sort of meets the Alaskan coastline. The Canadian powers that be sunk the trawler after trying unsuccessfully to salvage it.


thank you for that bit of info!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe, my father has been a month now trying to get over his diverticulitis attack. Part of the time he was in the hospital on IV antibiotics. It does take a wollup out of a person. He has been on light foods and clear fluid diet to rest his small intestine where the flare up is. Best of luck to you. 
Dave and anyone else, have you any clear soup dishes other than chicken and beef broths you would care to share with us? Staying away from anything acidic is good to do as well. No tomatoes, or citrus fruits of any kind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave -thanks for the pork and apple bake - sounds really good. We love pork but don't have it often enough.

LesleighAnne - thanks for your sparerib recipe too. Am going to try both of these soon.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mm, Love your new avatar! So bright and cheerful! Do you think that cooking up a lot of vegetables and then straining off the broth would be a good source for you? Or using vegetarian bouillion cubes in a cup of boiling water? I know there's a lot of salt in bouillion cubes, though. Just a thought. 

The receipts for the pork dishes sound very tastey. I have started to eat a small bit of pork and poultry after being a vegetarian for over 15 years. 

I found three more peppers and two tiny tomatoes this morning when i watered my garden boxes. I got some plant food yesterday so I can give them some nourishment with tonight's water.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, how did you know I was thinking about and even smelling pork roast?? Read my mind didn't you!!
> ...


Dave - I had no idea that there were so many activities in London on Canada Day. It really looks so exciting. Wish I could be there to participate. Thanks for posting the web site. I've bookmarked it so that I can spend more time reading about it later on tonight. Thanks.

Liz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe, my father has been a month now trying to get over his diverticulitis attack. Part of the time he was in the hospital on IV antibiotics. It does take a wollup out of a person. He has been on light foods and clear fluid diet to rest his small intestine where the flare up is. Best of luck to you.
> Dave and anyone else, have you any clear soup dishes other than chicken and beef broths you would care to share with us? Staying away from anything acidic is good to do as well. No tomatoes, or citrus fruits of any kind.


will put on my thinking cap for that one. You are thinking of Consomme type soups? Hope this post augurs well for Dad's recovery!!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


If those are shrubs rather than a leafy ground cover with the pink parts as flower buds, then I'm way off -- maybe I was looking at the wrong photo. I'll go back and check it more closely.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi tea party gang, I'm in Chicago 's Union Station waiting for my train to St. Louis. I have about another 3 1/2 hours , so I thought I would hang out in bar and watch sports and knit on my new coming tomorrow Grandbaby's blanket.... But everything is rain delayed baseball, tennis only CNN is live Lol The bar is kinda cool I'll try and send a picture.Keep the TP going as it's my favorite entertainment! Kathy


----------



## ewe who (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh so many wonderful sites on KP to look at. Love this site do you meet ever week. Also think it is so nice to share recipes with others. Love all the sharing and caring that goes on here at your Tea Party. Hope to join in next week if that is how you meet.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Siouxann--from your pix this still looks like lamium to me but the fact that you're comparing them to raspberries has me confused. Was this stuff shrublike with woody stems or soft and spreading with pinkish flowers?


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't upload photos to KP on my IPhone so you'll have to go to Chicago to see the bar, have a great day or night!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ewe who said:


> Oh so many wonderful sites on KP to look at. Love this site do you meet ever week. Also think it is so nice to share recipes with others. Love all the sharing and caring that goes on here at your Tea Party. Hope to join in next week if that is how you meet.


Welcome to the Tea Party, we just keep going all week. The on friday evening Dave starts a new Tea Party.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

ewe who said:


> Oh so many wonderful sites on KP to look at. Love this site do you meet ever week. Also think it is so nice to share recipes with others. Love all the sharing and caring that goes on here at your Tea Party. Hope to join in next week if that is how you meet.


Yes the TP starts on a Friday night at 11pm GMT. The party then carries on through to the next Friday. People pitch in as and when they want.

We look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> I can't upload photos to KP on my IPhone so you'll have to go to Chicago to see the bar, have a great day or night!


Which bar are you in? Is the one off the Great Hall, the one upstairs, or are did you leave Union Station and go out?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ewe who said:


> Oh so many wonderful sites on KP to look at. Love this site do you meet ever week. Also think it is so nice to share recipes with others. Love all the sharing and caring that goes on here at your Tea Party. Hope to join in next week if that is how you meet.


Welcome to the _Tea Party_, it started off as a weekend thing, but now runs continuously, although I start a new thread and introduce some new topics every Friday at 11::00pm London time. Feel free to join in the conversation at any time, there's no set agenda, I merely post a couple of things that have caught my attention and a receipt or two to start the conversation off.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> ewe who said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so many wonderful sites on KP to look at. Love this site do you meet ever week. Also think it is so nice to share recipes with others. Love all the sharing and caring that goes on here at your Tea Party. Hope to join in next week if that is how you meet.
> ...


I wonder if Dave's 20,000 hits was for one TP- I am finding it really good, for more routine knitting- like getting from the heel of the sock down the foot to the toe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


There are very close ties between the UK and Canada, we also love a good party and Trafalgar Square is a handy venue!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ewe who said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so many wonderful sites on KP to look at. Love this site do you meet ever week. Also think it is so nice to share recipes with others. Love all the sharing and caring that goes on here at your Tea Party. Hope to join in next week if that is how you meet.
> ...


Except we try to avoid controversial subjects! Over the tea cup, polite conversation!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > ewe who said:
> ...


It's usually 17,000 to 19,000, last week a lot fewer due to the server crash. It just depends what's going on in people's lives.

Dave


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Ceili said:


> karhyunique said:
> 
> 
> > I can't upload photos to KP on my IPhone so you'll have to go to Chicago to see the bar, have a great day or night!
> ...


Ceilli, you must spend some time at Union Station it's the one in the Great Hall,usually thereis some sports on that I like but no ...,,rain around the country it's hot here and sunny or at least it was when I last looked out. Sometimes I go down to World Market and Marshall's but today I'm just hanging out. I'm in the Amtrak waiting room now and have lots I could do but feeling bored. I guess I'll go walk around and look for excitement but just little..haha. Kathy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


i wondered about blackberries?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Is this the type of sock you are looking to make?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sake-socks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tabi-socks
I have these saved in my Ravelry library and thought I'd see if they help you any. 
It's amazing how much a little nap does to refresh one.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > karhyunique said:
> ...


I commute to/from Union Station daily, so I know it well! Not much to do there, except drink. (I'm not a fan of Union Station, can you tell?) lol. Willis tower is really close, and there was a yarn bombing on the east-facing side of the building, but I don't know if it's still there. Went up during the NATO summit, or at least I didn't see it until I returned to work the day after. It's sort of nice sitting by the river, but it's probably too hot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo! Finally got all caught up on my reading of TP. 
Yes it's wonderful to have Carly here, we walked to the library yesterday and picked up a few DVD's then stopped at the store for a can of diced tomatoes and golden raisins, then finally as a treat we stopped at Sonic Drive In and got something to drink for the walk home, 4.2miles round trip, not a bad days walk. 
The child has been busy making friendship bracelets and coloring pictures to give to her baby sister. She's also been great exercise for the dogs, they love it when she's here, she chases them around and throws the balls for them for hours. lol...Then they all poop out and take a nap. 
I'm just finishing up a toddler skirt, hope to have it finished tonight then I'll post a picture, the colors aren't really making me happy, but Carly likes it and thinks it will be great for her sister, so we'll go with it. I'll make another something in a more summery color and weight when I finish this one. 

All the pictures and recipes are wonderful, thank goodness Dave told us all about Evernote, mine's really getting a work out. :thumbup:

Carol, beautiful obituary, thank you for sharing it with us. Hugs to you, so glad the grands are keeping you so occupied.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Have a problem with Ravelry- they don't like my usual password, and now I can't remember my user name or pass word that I used- so will have to get on to there admin. BUT thank you that is exactly what I was aiming for, and did actually end up with under my own steam!
I will have to sort out the Ravelry problem!
Thank you so much!!! J.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


 Glad to be of help.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gingerwitch said:
 

> Siouxann--from your pix this still looks like lamium to me but the fact that you're comparing them to raspberries has me confused. Was this stuff shrublike with woody stems or soft and spreading with pinkish flowers?


Woody stems, just like a bush. The red fur (?) covers the green thingys. They look sort of like oval tomatillos, like with a husk. I shall take another walk there and pick a sample with the stems, leaves and 'fruit'. It's funny, sometimes my pictures take up the entire screen, but these turned out so small. Thanks for trying!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave, the Pork with Mushrooms, :thumbup: :thumbup: !! Chrissy says the sauce is good with chicken as well. We served it with green beans and brow rice. 
Thanks for the receipt, it will go into the serve again folder.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and all KP Tea Partiers,
> ...


Yes Dave, I can and thank you for the suggestion. There are a lot of apple and pork recipes that sound so tasty. Now I can try them with pears.

The above recipe is from a set of cards that align recipes with their country of origin. This recipe is said to be from Canada.

Bye LesleighAnne


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Coming on late this Sun. as my knee is still giving me a lot of angst. The weather here is cloudy and the sun did not appear until after noon. Now is quite lovely, but I don't wish to attempt the steps going out. Drat every wkend there is something that keeps my laundry backlogged and my housework overwhelming. After all these years I should be accustomed, but keep hoping. Hobo is cooperating and staying in a little longer today also. Loved the picture of Montreal.
I, too am keeping a folder and a screensaver every day gives the illusion of world travel. Still awaiting a trip to yarn store in hopes of finding something for my round cascading jacket. I'm not sure what color either.Maybe something varegated. Carol my best wishes for you in this trying time, but know that you will find lots to keep you occupied and engaged. Off to rest for awhile. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Myfawny, I'm afraid the humidity this year is going to be a problem for sure... though I know we desperately need the rain (reservoir still drastically low and it supplies Atlanta's water needs) but just wish it would allow a few days of drying also. I was late getting my garden in but also lucky that I waited as we had a very late frost and many had to replant.
> Mom is behaving since I am down, usually she hates to bother C to help her but has decided it's the only way until I am up and about again. I will start therapy on the leg tomorrow, therapist is coming to the house, have been doing some exercise as instructed to help the healing of course but anxious to bring it back to normal use soon!
> Have a wonderful day.. ours is a wet day for sure!
> Marianne


I think this is the second time I have responded to your post!! Our day is turning out showery- but lovely to see the sun when it comes- this low in it's arc nearly 10 am, and it is still shining right past the computer desk, must get on with my casting on- had a lovely conversation with my only living SIL [from the 1st marriage] in GT Missenden out from London, and my best friend from my first school, we lost contact just turned 9- found her on my trip home to Scotland last year- she was rattling on for over 1/2 hour- good that she wants to talk, after such a long gap- she is a knitter and a brilliant gardener- and keeps a house to Joe p's sort of expectation, and has been a JP for 25 years! [Wow- and was invited to Balmoral for the evening meal a while ago now, when she went in to the room it was only herself with HM for the first while- a real honour in MHO.]


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave -thanks for the pork and apple bake - sounds really good. We love pork but don't have it often enough.
> 
> LesleighAnne - thanks for your sparerib recipe too. Am going to try both of these soon.


Hi Budasha

I do hope you enjoy it. It is a recipe that when I serve it most people want a copy. I do not know if the recipe card is correct but it is attributed to being of Canadian origine.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> I can't upload photos to KP on my IPhone so you'll have to go to Chicago to see the bar, have a great day or night!


Welcome to the tea party. There are so many wonderfull places in the world. I am getting to get to know a large number of them through the tea party.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

ewe who said:


> Oh so many wonderful sites on KP to look at. Love this site do you meet ever week. Also think it is so nice to share recipes with others. Love all the sharing and caring that goes on here at your Tea Party. Hope to join in next week if that is how you meet.


Hi and welcome ewe who

I love the posts on KP and in particular this weekly tea party. Would love it if you are able to join us now.

LesleighAnne


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Ceili said:


> karhyunique said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Coming on late this Sun. as my knee is still giving me a lot of angst. The weather here is cloudy and the sun did not appear until after noon. Now is quite lovely, but I don't wish to attempt the steps going out. Drat every wkend there is something that keeps my laundry backlogged and my housework overwhelming. After all these years I should be accustomed, but keep hoping. Hobo is cooperating and staying in a little longer today also. Loved the picture of Montreal.
> I, too am keeping a folder and a screensaver every day gives the illusion of world travel. Still awaiting a trip to yarn store in hopes of finding something for my round cascading jacket. I'm not sure what color either.Maybe something varegated. Carol my best wishes for you in this trying time, but know that you will find lots to keep you occupied and engaged. Off to rest for awhile. Marlark Marge.


Dear Marge- so glad your Hobo is starting to think of you, more than just the hand who is feeding him! My naughty Ringo is being taught to accept the 'gentle leader' harness- we are working on fitting it accurately- then I will go to the next lesson on the DVD. I have plans of getting him out to the Botanic Gardens- we are allowed to exercise our dogs, at the back. Have hopes as it is winter of getting him down to the Harbour. Dogs are forbidden after 9am, in Summer! Hope by the time you read this, that you are well rested. My JW neighbour is off out 'witnessing'. My neighbour in front was home briefly so the Salvation Army could call in. went over in case she was sick, but no it is her boss who is spreading the germs around.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I have just managed to sit down & read all the posts, it's 11.30pm. It has been the most miserable day weatherwise. Not much rain, just drizzle, not much wind, just cold, grey sky & very depressing. We went to have lunch at the sailing club, then on to see my brother, who played his video of the Irish dancers, Lord of the Dance. Amazing camera work & brilliant dancing, Don't know how they keep it up, so perfectly in time, for so long. Exhausted me watching it.
Julian cut the lawn yesterday & when we got home today it was covered in birds. There were blackbirds, a robin, a pigeon, some sparrows, our usual green woodpecker and a beautiful goldfinch. That really made up for the lack of summer weather.
Now it's time to make the drinks, hot chocolate, and get to bed for some sleep. Night,night.

Dave , I've made the Canadian style napkin as an armband, when my GS comes round I'll get him to put it on here for me.
That will save my nerves & I know he'll love to do it.

Tessa


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Tessa,

We have a family of magpies who follow my DH when he is mowing the lawn. We do not get many other birds in the yard because the magpies have decided it is their territory and they chase them away. The only birds the magpies do not worry about is the rosellas that dine in the bottle brush shrubs.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lord Tessa, I'm exhausted just reading your post. lol...sounds like a lively time. 

We have blackbirds and mockingbirds oh and pigeons. We have one mockingbird that has started mimicking our little dogs squeaky ball. lol...sounds just like when Mocha is squeaking it.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, so much for bed time drinks, Julian is already snoring & he hasn't even had his.
Myfanwy, had to laugh at you forgetting your Ravelry name and password. I did the same, they told me what my name was & let me choose another password, I decided to use the same as I do on here, that way I shouldn't forget it again. Do you speak to your SIL on Skype? I use Skype but I do wish my brother wouldn't always call when I'm in bed!!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Well, so much for bed time drinks, Julian is already snoring & he hasn't even had his.
> Myfanwy, had to laugh at you forgetting your Ravelry name and password. I did the same, they told me what my name was & let me choose another password, I decided to use the same as I do on here, that way I shouldn't forget it again. Do you speak to your SIL on Skype? I use Skype but I do wish my brother wouldn't always call when I'm in bed!!
> 
> Tessa


it is so annoying!!! I have struck several sites where they won't accept what I know works for me- and tell me the password is unsafe, or only moderately secure-ah well with computers it is usually a test of perseverence and us knitters know all about that one! The SIL has just got a new Mac- lucky her, but she does still work two or three days a week. BIL died end July last year, and things are still very hard going for her, We had a wonderful visit in York, at St Olaves, and the Minster, and round on the open air bus- the temperature was about 28C- too hot even for me BUT I was really taken with York, can see why Mum loved it so- she did her Mental nursing registration at the Quaker Retreat, before WWll. then did her OT training in Bristol- so Bristol is high on the wish list!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Must remember that for when I get a Otuit, on my second row, garter stitch for Sorlenna's vest!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Must remember that for when I get a Otuit, on my second row, garter stitch for Sorlenna's vest!


I"m starting my vest tomorrow. Almost finished the grandsons wrist bands.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> Just a quick update. Fred's Obituary can be seen at
> 
> DELEHANTY FUNERAL HOME ROCKFORD
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Carol. It really is awesome and I love that it mentioned you as the angel in his life. Beautiful and a tribute to the loving care you gave him.
Daralene


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gosh...I'm excited and nervous--let me know how it goes!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Daralene: Thank you for the understanding note and I will write later when I am feeling better. For now I am just taking pain meds and trying to sleep whenever possible as much of any activity is impossible. Marlark Marge.


May you have some sweet dreams!
Hugs.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, how did you know I was thinking about and even smelling pork roast?? Read my mind didn't you!!
> ...


I knew we loved the Queen when I lived there, but had no idea about Canada Day over there. I had such a beautiful scrapbook of all the Queen's fabulous pictures in magazines, etc. That is so nice and I think celebrations are such fun.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and all KP Tea Partiers,
> ...


_______________________
Thanks LesleighAnne for the sparerib recipe. Sounds great. This must be the official pork week on the Tea Party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gosh...I'm excited and nervous--let me know how it goes!


nearing the end of the garter stitch- having to be careful with the yarn- which I was well aware of- it splits easily- but is brilliant for our climate, I have cast on 153sts.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Went to the second day of the International Bonsai conference. Attended an Ikebana demonstration and then a Bonsai Master from Japan gave a Bonsai demonstration with an interpreter. He used 150 yr. old redwood. They chose one that was all gnarled and said it had been through fires and probably run over many times as the loggers passed it over for the tall and beautiful trees. It continued to get new growth after each disaster it became more beautiful, but that beauty was hidden from the loggers. I think this philosophy is applicable to life. So to all my KP friends going through hard times, I hope this will encourage you. It was such an honor to see this master work. He would sit back and look very seriously and then when he saw the right thing he wanted to do or bring out in this tree his eyes would light up and a big smile appeared. We needed no interpreter for this. If you don't mind I would like to add photos from the work today too as I am just in awe of this art and thought you might enjoy the beauty. Dave, you are right about patience. It takes a few years to get a tree through the first rough stage of bonsai, and then a few more till more refining. They let the tree recover and get strong and then do more. Showing we all need time after things happen to recover and become stronger again. So those of you having hard times, be kind to yourself and give yourself time. Now for the pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Must remember that for when I get a Otuit, on my second row, garter stitch for Sorlenna's vest!
> ...


p.s. the rows are nicely spaced, and it really helps having them on one line- compared to so many patterns I have worked from!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

daralene said:


> _______________________
> Thanks LesleighAnne for the sparerib recipe. Sounds great. This must be the official pork week on the Tea Party!


Hi Daralene

Official Pork Week it must be. I really enjoy pork. We have been very lucky to find a butcher in China Town that sells pork for up to $10 a kilo cheaper then the supermarkets. We buy the healthy fillet and unfortunately the not at all healty untrimmed pork belly. _Mmmmm_ love that crackling.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Went to the second day of the International Bonsai conference. Attended an Ikebana demonstration and then a Bonsai Master from Japan gave a Bonsai demonstration with an interpreter. He used 150 yr. old redwood. They chose one that was all gnarled and said it had been through fires and probably run over many times as the loggers passed it over for the tall and beautiful trees. It continued to get new growth after each disaster it became more beautiful, but that beauty was hidden from the loggers. I think this philosophy is applicable to life. So to all my KP friends going through hard times, I hope this will encourage you. It was such an honor to see this master work. He would sit back and look very seriously and then when he saw the right thing he wanted to do or bring out in this tree his eyes would light up and a big smile appeared. We needed no interpreter for this. If you don't mind I would like to add photos from the work today too as I am just in awe of this art and thought you might enjoy the beauty. Dave, you are right about patience. It takes a few years to get a tree through the first rough stage of bonsai, and then a few more till more refining. They let the tree recover and get strong and then do more. Showing we all need time after things happen to recover and become stronger again. So those of you having hard times, be kind to yourself and give yourself time. Now for the pictures.


wow, no wonder you wanted to post them- the flowering one is FANTASTIC, but so are the other two!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Went to the second day of the International Bonsai conference. Attended an Ikebana demonstration and then a Bonsai Master from Japan gave a Bonsai demonstration with an interpreter. He used 150 yr. old redwood. They chose one that was all gnarled and said it had been through fires and probably run over many times as the loggers passed it over for the tall and beautiful trees. It continued to get new growth after each disaster it became more beautiful, but that beauty was hidden from the loggers. I think this philosophy is applicable to life. So to all my KP friends going through hard times, I hope this will encourage you. It was such an honor to see this master work. He would sit back and look very seriously and then when he saw the right thing he wanted to do or bring out in this tree his eyes would light up and a big smile appeared. We needed no interpreter for this. If you don't mind I would like to add photos from the work today too as I am just in awe of this art and thought you might enjoy the beauty. Dave, you are right about patience. It takes a few years to get a tree through the first rough stage of bonsai, and then a few more till more refining. They let the tree recover and get strong and then do more. Showing we all need time after things happen to recover and become stronger again. So those of you having hard times, be kind to yourself and give yourself time. Now for the pictures.


Those are beautiful. I had a bonsai tree when the older children were young. I came home from work one day to find they had reshaped it for me. Needless to say it never recovered.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I can hardly wait to start mine.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow Darlene

That first tree tells so many stories. I love the contrasts of its shape and textures. After so many years of struggle it is now in a gentle caring invironment.

I to love to watch artists in different and diverse fields at work.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

daralene, thanks for the great pic's. love bonsai, but don't care about trying that art form.
well, you know me, a day late and dollar short, but i just got around to fixing the chicken croquettes, fantastic, with it i fixed some fettucinni and tossed in some yellow and red bell peppers, zucchini, onion, i added about 1/4 tsp fresh thyme, salt and pepper and a good dash of crushed red peppers. was a very good supper. 
Great nephew just went home after 3 days and 2 nites with us. because my parents and i raised his mom and her sister, he is the closest thing to grand child and has lived with us when he was tiny baby, so i am sad to see him leave, but as i am his taxi this summer, he is 16 (he has spina bifida) not much slows him down. he i going to his last yr of spina bif. camp next month, he is going to be a volunteen for the second yr in row at hospital. he and i and bj finally got into the action, have worked on a thomas kincade puzzle and almost have it done. Keagan said well, this is what my life has come to, working a puzzle on a sat. nite with aunt lala. cracked me up. 
we have had a couple great showers the last days. ok, everyone enjoy and will check in later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night all!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just had to frog 5 rows of my afghan because I could not find the dropped stitch. It was a YO I think. I figured it was 1,345 stitches. Now to redo them! Such a bummer, but that's knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all!


Very lovely, it has been copied into my old file!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just had to frog 5 rows of my afghan because I could not find the dropped stitch. It was a YO I think. I figured it was 1,345 stitches. Now to redo them! Such a bummer, but that's knitting!


the only thing I have attempted on that sort of scale was crocheted, which I find much more 'straight forward'. What sort of stitch marker do you find to be the best?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all!


Your most beautiful scenery photo yet!! Look at all the colors in a perfect arc in the sky!

I would have to say that it is a toss between Derp and this one as my favorites. :thumbup:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Siouxann--from your pix this still looks like lamium to me but the fact that you're comparing them to raspberries has me confused. Was this stuff shrublike with woody stems or soft and spreading with pinkish flowers?
> ...


Well, it's certainly not lamium! At this point, I'm at a loss but if you can take a picture of good sample, it would help. Also seeing what's beneath the "husk" would be a good indicator.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daralene, love the bonsai pictures, I could never do that, but I love to look at them. 

Beautiful sunset Nanacaren. 

Pammie, I agree, frogging that many rows is absolutely no fun. 

Southern Gal, it's great that your nephew is volunteering and doesn't let the sb slow him down.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Thank you so much for posting those photos of the dock. Amazing. So glad that things seem under control with the invasive species. Thank goodness there are people to take care of these things. We have problems here in the Great Lakes because of invasive species coming in on the large boats. Sounds like you are having a great time and the weather looks so beautiful from your photos.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > POUTINE
> ...


Good evening Dave and company.
As per the cooking demonstrations, I would suggest you to try anything made with maple sirup like "pouding chômeur". or with buckwheat flour like pancake. Try to taste "ice apple cider" . Meat pie is also something very "french canadian" so cooked beans. Enjoy !
Just a suggestion: When you throw the darts on your map, anyone from the places you picked should do like me and talk and show us about their town. I'm so curious about other cities, countries, people and their cooking and habits.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Daralene, love the bonsai pictures, I could never do that, but I love to look at them.
> 
> Beautiful sunset Nanacaren.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone and Poledra, I now think I could do it with training, but I think the large trees, which are the ones I wanted to do, will not be possible. I didn't realize you bought a big tree, thought it grew from a small one. Probably some do, but there is no way I could lift the trees they showed yesterday and today. They had two or three men lifting them.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


What is "Otuit"?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


ginger witch as you are online I am going to photograph my two 'unknowns' in the hopes you can point me in the right direction [for classification] will post them shortly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


a round to it.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Oh - Duh


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


No not Duh. I knew Otuit's from the 70's and have not seen them since. Here is what one looks like and its use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I think they are coming back into fashion here!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to frog 5 rows of my afghan because I could not find the dropped stitch. It was a YO I think. I figured it was 1,345 stitches. Now to redo them! Such a bummer, but that's knitting!
> ...


The stitch markers I am using are a hard plastic round in various sizes. I'm having to use a lot because this pattern has different panels and it is easier for me to keep up with as well as counting. My DS has some soft round markers and I want to get some of them. I think she got them at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


i know Sam likes paper clips


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hadn't thought about using paper clips! Might try that.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


In the attic somewhere should be what used to be called a red rope folder I think. This large container is filled with articles and pictures about Queen Elizabeth beginning in the forties.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


If anything, the weather today was even better and I was able to spend a good part of it in my own garden; it suffers from neglect as I'm so busy elsewhere, but some of it is now beginning to look fairly presentable. Strawberry picking is on the agenda for tomorrow if it's a warm, dry day; and if not, then we shall have to pay the price for ready picked. Oregon berries are the best, on a par with Kentish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> p.s. the rows are nicely spaced, and it really helps having them on one line- compared to so many patterns I have worked from!!


So glad you like the format--I try to be as concise as I can, especially when it comes to printing...I could just have fits over the cost of ink these days.



pammie1234 said:


> I just had to frog 5 rows of my afghan because I could not find the dropped stitch. It was a YO I think. I figured it was 1,345 stitches. Now to redo them! Such a bummer, but that's knitting!


Ouch...I think I would cry if I had to frog that many! You seem to have a solid attitude about it, though. Hopefully, there won't be any more frogging, just knitting on through! I've used safety pins as markers in a pinch, but mostly I use the spring rings I can get in the jewelry section. They are a lot cheaper and I can get silver and gold both if I need two colors.

Meanwhile...my spider is ready to assemble! I've worked on it most of the day, off and on, and just found my pipe cleaners, so away I go to "build the beast." I hope to get a picture of it tomorrow when the light's better. For now, I'll shut down and see what kind of critter I end up with--oh, and of course I have new ideas for ways to make it in different species. Whee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


you could have some quite valuable memories there!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


And now I'm 0 for 3! The purple thing is a house plant (here) I am sure, and I gave up on those sometime back in the 80's but if by some twist of fate the name returns, I'll let you know. The spiky thing is a complete unknown to me but it sure does look tropical; is it growing outside your house? It seems to be quite large from the photo. When I first saw it, I thought "Dracaena" but it really doesn't look like any I've seen. Sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


In the right spot, both will survive outside here- sorry there are no flowers on either, the purple thing has three cornered pink flowers, the dracaena[?] I had hoped it might be a cordyline, but I think I have given up on that one! - has never yet flowered but has about five daughters[?] we removed one, but it grows exceptionaly well and is creating a screen with my nextdoor neighbour, so we do not peer straight into her living room. 
My brother thinks it could be a yucca.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy--okay, I resorted to looking up 'purple houseplant' online because I was sure I recognized and up came Purple Heart which seems to be either Tradescantia pallida or Setcreasea pallida--botanical names have a habit of sliding around sometimes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy--okay, I resorted to looking up 'purple houseplant' online because I was sure I recognized and up came Purple Heart which seems to be either Tradescantia pallida or Setcreasea pallida--botanical names have a habit of sliding around sometimes!


that's it- I recognise the Tradescantia!!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I did wonder about yucca too, but it's so different from what we see here. There's no mistaking that flower spike so you'll know for sure if and when it flowers. Is there a stem without leaves at the base? Cordyline here grows in that fashion. The only other thing I can think of is what we call New Zealand flax (Phormium tenax) but it doesn't look anything like your plant and I'm sure you're very familiar with it anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


As one with ambitions of being a weaver of the flax, again, yes very familiar- have worked with several other local plants when I did my course in 2000, but the government, bless their cotton socks has legislated to make that impossible for older students.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy--okay, I resorted to looking up 'purple houseplant' online because I was sure I recognized and up came Purple Heart which seems to be either Tradescantia pallida or Setcreasea pallida--botanical names have a habit of sliding around sometimes!
> ...


We used to call them Wandering Jews back then, you certainly couldn't get away with that these days--definitely not pc.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [
> 
> As one with ambitions of being a weaver of the flax, again, yes very familiar- have worked with several other local plants when I did my course in 2000, but the government, bless their cotton socks has legislated to make that impossible for older students.


What is forbidden--working with plants, or studying beyond a certain age? And why, for heaven's sake?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Carol, I just read Fred's obituary; very nice! You have lots of family nearby; you're fortunate! I hope having someone to talk to will help ease Fred's loss.


 :-( Thanks DorisT.--I am supported not only by my wonderful son and dau-in -law, and GC--but by Fred's Children, and Church Family, Friends, my family in the South. God is so wonderful to me, to provide such a strong bond of family unity;still it hurts and I wonder when will the pain cease. I am taking one moment at a time. He loved me enough to tell me several times a day, and I recipicated that love back to him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


It is a matter of the student loans scheme, which some idiot, charged compound interest on for a couple of years- another idiot at Social Welfare had landed me with a Criminal Conviction for an Offense that does not EXIST. But I was unable to get work for ten years because you have to declare convictions. To cut the very long story short our current Right wing govt. wants students to pay their loans back faster, and has also legislated to make it impossible for poverty stricken older students to be able to raise the cash for the fees. Especially for those trying to do Post-Graduate work[which would be the case for me] You cannot borrow for one paper- they want you to take 4 at a time, which is a very tough order for a returning older student.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


How is that for concision, Sam? !!!, if you get around to catching this TP after you get your computer back!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My first thought was a yucca also.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> [
> 
> As one with ambitions of being a weaver of the flax, again, yes very familiar- have worked with several other local plants when I did my course in 2000, but the government, bless their cotton socks has legislated to make that impossible for older students.


What is forbidden--working with plants, or studying beyond a certain age? And why, for heaven's sake?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


If you go back a page it is above Pammie's post at the bottom- don't want to labour the point- thinking of Dave's request for 'non-controversial' topics.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


This was an error, sorry about that, I don't know why it popped up again after I'd already sent it. Yep, we'd better toe the line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good morning Dave! not many of us on line, me thinks. Struck a problem with one of the WIP's, so pondering do I swap to another?
Haven't tackled the goat leg yet- got to disect it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Canada is the largest country that shares a single border with one other country which is the USA.
> One could spend a lifetime traveling throughout Canada and still never see everything Canada has to offer.


Whereas being an island we sahre a border with no-one. Clearly we would be the ;argest country sharing a border with no other country. So Russia is still the biggest country even after the breakup of the USSR? Imagine how big it much have been!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Canada is the largest country that shares a single border with one other country which is the USA.
> ...


and we are a tiny group of volcanic islands sharing borders with no-one!! How are you Darowil? I am between WIP's- 
come to a sticky halt on the major one- so it is back to fiddling around getting a swatch done for the socks to start after the Rugby socks- which technically are a [kobe?] sock- the Japanese knit them for their sandals, My solution which was based on my reconstructed glove pattern, is virtually identical to the ravelry designs poledra was kind enough to share with me. I need to get the finest dpn's I can locate- ah well - next week will be pay day- am hoping to locate some possum yarn!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I read this I am converting one of Mums UFOs to stash. It is all small amounts so I am winding them all into one ball (well I'm on the second) and will use it ro add all my small amounts to. One day I will use them for a 10 stitch blanket- figure small amounts won't matter. Totally random colours once I finsih undoing Mums UFO. All knotted together so leaving the knots but adding a Russian join so can just knit staight with no ends to worry about when I evetually get to them.
Just noticed the time. Off to my daughters. She phoned a while ago to see if wanted to go to tea at her place. She found Corned Silverside cheap this afternoon as its best before date is tomorrow so of we go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I read this I am converting one of Mums UFOs to stash. It is all small amounts so I am winding them all into one ball (well I'm on the second) and will use it ro add all my small amounts to. One day I will use them for a 10 stitch blanket- figure small amounts won't matter. Totally random colours once I finsih undoing Mums UFO. All knotted together so leaving the knots but adding a Russian join so can just knit staight with no ends to worry about when I evetually get to them.
> Just noticed the time. Off to my daughters. She phoned a while ago to see if wanted to go to tea at her place. She found Corned Silverside cheap this afternoon as its best before date is tomorrow so of we go.


do you ever do swaps?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just had to frog 5 rows of my afghan because I could not find the dropped stitch. It was a YO I think. I figured it was 1,345 stitches. Now to redo them! Such a bummer, but that's knitting!


That doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good night all!
> ...


Thank you! I thought the same thing, that is why I thought I'd frame this one.

Derp has adjusted very well to being in the pasture. When I call his name he will still come over to me.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick update. Fred's Obituary can be seen at
> ...


Thanks Darlene. Fred was equally special and good to me. My brother put on his condolences that "Fred was the greatest man he has known. My brother was a Navy Veteran from Vietnam War. When they met they had an instant bond;my brother keeps us all laughing, so figure him and Fred together we had a lot of laughs.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> Went to the second day of the International Bonsai conference. Attended an Ikebana demonstration and then a Bonsai Master from Japan gave a Bonsai demonstration with an interpreter. He used 150 yr. old redwood. They chose one that was all gnarled and said it had been through fires and probably run over many times as the loggers passed it over for the tall and beautiful trees. It continued to get new growth after each disaster it became more beautiful, but that beauty was hidden from the loggers. I think this philosophy is applicable to life. So to all my KP friends going through hard times, I hope this will encourage you. It was such an honor to see this master work. He would sit back and look very seriously and then when he saw the right thing he wanted to do or bring out in this tree his eyes would light up and a big smile appeared. We needed no interpreter for this. If you don't mind I would like to add photos from the work today too as I am just in awe of this art and thought you might enjoy the beauty. Dave, you are right about patience. It takes a few years to get a tree through the first rough stage of bonsai, and then a few more till more refining. They let the tree recover and get strong and then do more. Showing we all need time after things happen to recover and become stronger again. So those of you having hard times, be kind to yourself and give yourself time. Now for the pictures.


 :wink: Darlene-- The Bonsai Pictures are so awesome. Since I am a visual person--these pictures will pop into my head, and the words "give ourselves time" will help me get thru the difficult days ahead. It is a reminder of how strong and beautiful we can become when we weather the growth periods and rough times. Thanks TP friend. :|


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Southern Gal--How kind of you to take time and take care of your "grandson". I have heard the saying years ago,"Time is not wasted spent on children; Children are wasted because time is not spent on them". I don't worry if my time or life is interrupted by spending time involved with youth. May you be blessed for your kind , and caring heart.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all!


This picture captures the song:

Day is done, Gone the sun--From the lakes, from the hills, to the skies. All is well. Safely rest. God is nigh. Thanks for the screne picture to help ones mind, and spirit rest. ;-)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mamiepooh said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I actually have one. When I worked in the hospital in Wichita, Ks. I was ina patients room one day and the patients husband was visiting. As we were talking he ask if I was married and at that time-I was not. I said "when I get a round to it", so he gave me one!!! Many years later I met Fred and heavens opened.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Is the purple plant what I have heard called a"a wandering jew?" They multiple rapidly and make beautiful ground cover?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good night all!
> ...


I havent thought of that song in quite some time, thank you for reminding me. 
You are welcome, I am glad you like the picture.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Looks like a yucca to me too. Spanish Bayonet. It's a shame about unfortunate names. Wandering Jew used to make such a delightful house plant, and I couldn't say the last time I saw one. Did it go out of fashion because the name just wouldn't do, I wonder?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Myfawny, I'm afraid the humidity this year is going to be a problem for sure... though I know we desperately need the rain (reservoir still drastically low and it supplies Atlanta's water needs) but just wish it would allow a few days of drying also. I was late getting my garden in but also lucky that I waited as we had a very late frost and many had to replant.
> ...


I have found childhood friends through the internet, we now either skype or talk on the phone regularly, even found my college roommate, oh how the years have changed us, I was and still am the one that thinks before doing, she always would charge full steam and worry about the results later.. now she is a grandmother and soon to retire teacher.. to me she will always be the young blonde full of life and spirit! It is fun to remember all the good times and she cannot believe all my adventures while she has stayed in one spot all these years. 
Your friend sounds very interesting... yes, being with HM would be a very special honor IMHO also.. that would be a memory for a lifetime to treasure!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i think it is wandering jew, my gran always had hanging pots of it. i believe it does have sm. pink flowers at some point. the other looks yukka, like they said, when and if that stalk of blooms comes on it, you will know for sure.
nanacaren, that last shot, is def. a framer in my book, just gorgeous. 
i love the analogy with the bonsai trees also, we do need to give ourselves time. great t party


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back from my daughters place. Silverside was delicious. 

DH has just suggested that maybe I am a drug addict- I have a stash and do things with needles! On that definition I think we have made significant increase in the number of druggies in the world. Addicts maybe I must accept.

My SIL works at the Hilton here in Adelaide and he said recently they had an American lady who was into yarn- so he sent off to one of the LYS working out which buses etc she needed to get. And although he didn't speak to her again he did get feedback that she went. He was also at pains to explain that it was because of his MIL that he knew where it was- they get me gift vouchers for presents at times. I don't think he wanted it thought that he knitted- and this from a guy who was running (almost literally) around in high heels on ethe first times I saw him. My daughter and him met in amateur theatre and he was playing a part requring him to wear high heel shoes. And he managed in them better I think than I ever have.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Monday Morning ... it's another rainy soggy day, expecting thunderstorms and possibly some strong winds later in the day. Arthur Ritus is visiting Mom and I this morning, wish he would stop coming around but seems content to come and go as the weather does these days :-( No knitting until I can get my paraffin bath heated up and try to ease the stiffness and pain in my wrists, RA and dampness just don't like each other at all. :| 
Therapist should be in around 10 this morning.. so anxious to get started so I can be relieved of keeping the recliner and couch company all day. Hope to be able to switch from the walker to crutches, I know I can get around easier with them, the walker hurts the wrists much more so than the crutches do! But I think that is why the doctor said no to them, he figured I'd be up and doing a lot more, smart Doc! :wink: 
Carol's just know my thoughts and prayers are with you, so glad you have such great support surrounding you!

I used to grow the wandering jew, it's hard to find here in my neck of the woods, in Texas you could find it everywhere and was a great sharing plant. Also Aloe Vera is hard to find, which seems really odd but different areas make for different plants for sure.
I am close to halfway done on my last prayer shawl (unless someone else requests one) Usually I can make one in a few days.. but when the group requests 5 and then I offer to make one for someone on KP.. well.. my hands have a bit of a problem. My church group does the prayer shawls for women with cancer and for anyone that requests one also. I'm proud to be part of the group for sure!
Sorry I'm rattling on this morning.. guess a bit nervous, Hope everyone has a wonderfilled day!!!
marianne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Daralene the bonsai is delighful- glad you posted the photos.
nanacaren photos are as always beutiful. Sure positioned the house well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


When you spoke about the yucca and its destinctive flower stem I wondered if it what was once called 'blackboy' but no longer as it is not pc. They are yaccas, xanthorea (or something like) that is the botanical name my hiusband tells me.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Trying to post a new topic in Knitting tea party, so that I may insert photo. I see how to do quick reply but it won't let me attach photo. How can I attach photo as new topic in knitting tea party?
Thank you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You next post asked about swaps- yes I do the Australia one. Our postage is so high here that I haven't been game to try an international one!Sent a swap of one day at the same time as I ordered stuff from Deramores- and it cost more for the one within AUstralia!
One day I am going to buy some possum yarn, looked it up on line once and it seems to be as expensive over there as here.
I don't bother swatching for socks- I start the sock and use that as my swatch. Afterall to be accurate it needs to be done in the round and then you need a similar number of stitches (and less if for a child) so while it will mean a bit more to frog if it doesn't work if it is OK I am well on the way to having a sock half done.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Hooray!!!!! My DIL is so smart. I knew she could do it and now she's going to teach me later. I have the most awesome DIL who is so patient with and draws me pictures so I can understand. I wish I could carry her in my pocket. Isn't God good?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Trying to post a new topic in Knitting tea party, so that I may insert photo. I see how to do quick reply but it won't let me attach photo. How can I attach photo as new topic in knitting tea party?
> Thank you


That is a lovely tree.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovely spring-time photo, Carol. Congrats on learning how to attach it! It took me forever to figure it out, then I found that there is a tutorial from Admin, and also an explanation of the tutorial written by Jessica-Jean. A real DUH moment for me, I can tell you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Oh that's so funny, my mom used to give us those when we were kids. Said now that we had a round toit, we had no excuse not to do it. lol...Thank you for the great memory.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I use small safety pins when I don't have anything else handy, or a totally different yarn and color.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


What a good idea, I think I'll make some up for the teens.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Are they bromeliadish?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

daralene said:


> Went to the second day of the International Bonsai conference. Attended an Ikebana demonstration and then a Bonsai Master from Japan gave a Bonsai demonstration with an interpreter. He used 150 yr. old redwood. They chose one that was all gnarled and said it had been through fires and probably run over many times as the loggers passed it over for the tall and beautiful trees. It continued to get new growth after each disaster it became more beautiful, but that beauty was hidden from the loggers. I think this philosophy is applicable to life. So to all my KP friends going through hard times, I hope this will encourage you. It was such an honor to see this master work. He would sit back and look very seriously and then when he saw the right thing he wanted to do or bring out in this tree his eyes would light up and a big smile appeared. We needed no interpreter for this. If you don't mind I would like to add photos from the work today too as I am just in awe of this art and thought you might enjoy the beauty. Dave, you are right about patience. It takes a few years to get a tree through the first rough stage of bonsai, and then a few more till more refining. They let the tree recover and get strong and then do more. Showing we all need time after things happen to recover and become stronger again. So those of you having hard times, be kind to yourself and give yourself time. Now for the pictures.


So beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Here's a pic of a section of our WJ, they seem to grow very well here in South Central Texas, we've had them growing everywhere at every house we've lived in. lol
We had to cut this one back, a lot, it was invading EVERYTHING. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Could the purple one be a Wandering Jew? and the other perhaps a Yucca?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


Duh - should have read more comments before I posted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Carol, beautiful home, I love your tree.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I have a similar looking one to the purple Wandering Jew. My purple leaved plant is commonly called Moses in the Basket. There are other names for it too but that is what I call mine because the lady who gave it to me called it that. It gets "flowers" in a type of pod that is about 1 to 1 1/2 inches wide. I used to have purple and green varieties of the Wandering Jew. As far as I know, there is no political correctness needed when naming plants. This is not to be seen as a derogatory comment because it is not meant as one. We are going to run out of words to use because someone has deemed it politically uncorrect to use.

Hi Gingerwitch, wish you could send me some of those strawberries! Do you make jam with them or just eat them? (Of course you must do the whipped cream and sprinkles and chocolate syrup over them in a bed of bananas if you eat them whole!)


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Your tree is gorgeous Carol! We have a crepe myrtle that is loaded with blossoms in out front yard. Wish I could post it but don't have the cord for my camera.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Morning Carol
Another gorgeous day on the Oregon coast--we are so blessed! Yes, it is the wandering jew--if you go back a few pages you'll see our conversations about it. Love that you changed your avatar--it helps to bring all of us closer. Have a peaceful day.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhh, crepe myrtle! I have two crepe myrtles that I call our "heritage plants". After the civil war, quite a few southern families found their way to Arizona and helped to settle our state. Approximately 75 years ago, while hunting in southeastern Arizona, my FIL found an old adobe home in the high desert that had "melted" over the years. There was only a foundation, a few iron pieces and two crepe myrtle bushes that were struggling to live. He dug them up and planted them in his mother-in-law's garden. They were moved to his MIL's new home and when she died they were moved to his own home for many years. When they passed, we dug them up and brought them to our home in Phoenix where they didn't thrive but at least lived. When we moved to Surprise, of course, they were moved with us and seem to love their new home by blessing us with their delicate pink blossoms and growing happily. It touches my heart to imagine what some southern lady from the 1800's would do if she could see how happy the beloved plants she brought with her to Arizona are! Neither of our children want the plants so I'm trying to find a Botanical garden here that will take them when we are gone--hopefully, quite a few years from now! Until then I can look out the window and think of a lady many many years ago that loved them as much as I do.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! So far, a beautiful, sunny day. I hope it doesn't get too hot. We still need rain, but not sure if it is in the near future. I need to be up doing some work around the house, but I just want to read all of the TP! I'm 3 rows from where I was when I had to frog, so I would like to get caught up there, too. Heard from my DD and she is having a fantastic time. I am so happy that she got this opportunity. They leave for Paris tomorrow morning.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dave- loved the Canadian napkin ring. Just might try some --

Your recipes sound great -- I have a roast of pork in the freezer and might try some of your ideas-- Thanks for keeping us supplied with wonderful recipes. I have them all bookmarked. 

Shirley


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I have a similar looking one to the purple Wandering Jew. My purple leaved plant is commonly called Moses in the Basket. There are other names for it too but that is what I call mine because the lady who gave it to me called it that. It gets "flowers" in a type of pod that is about 1 to 1 1/2 inches wide. I used to have purple and green varieties of the Wandering Jew. As far as I know said:
> 
> 
> > I used to make tons of strawberry jam but not any more as my husband is diabetic and I don't have enough of a sweet tooth. I do make strawberry shortcake with a very short biscuit recipe, sliced berries and whipping cream--all sugar free but extremely high fat content. But we live on smoothies for breakfast and I try to freeze a year's worth of berries, although they never last all year!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Carol, I know you miss Fred very much. When you are able to, please choose a knitting project (ie. lap throw, afgan, socks, sweater, etc.) and knit your memories of Fred into every stitch. I call these Memory Knits. Some years ago, a friend had a dog that would follow her everywhere. When the dog passed on, I knit her some Memory Socks so that when she wore them, she could think of her dog that would follow her around. Another friend had made a Memory Shawl for herself in memory of her dear partner. When she wore it she said it was like _____ had put his love around her and this brought her great comfort. Hugs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jamie's wrist band and napkin ring.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Those turned out really nice!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tgal said:


> Those turned out really nice!!


Thank you! I have five more sets to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmm...strawberry jam, yup, we can use that recipe. 

Great wristwarmers, lol...I like the way they turn out.

Just put blueberry muffins in the oven, mmm...fresh blueberries are on sale for 99c. Smells so good in here.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ahhhh, crepe myrtle! I have two crepe myrtles that I call our "heritage plants". After the civil war, quite a few southern families found their way to Arizona and helped to settle our state. Approximately 75 years ago, while hunting in southeastern Arizona, my FIL found an old adobe home in the high desert that had "melted" over the years. There was only a foundation, a few iron pieces and two crepe myrtle bushes that were struggling to live. He dug them up and planted them in his mother-in-law's garden. They were moved to his MIL's new home and when she died they were moved to his own home for many years. When they passed, we dug them up and brought them to our home in Phoenix where they didn't thrive but at least lived. When we moved to Surprise, of course, they were moved with us and seem to love their new home by blessing us with their delicate pink blossoms and growing happily. It touches my heart to imagine what some southern lady from the 1800's would do if she could see how happy the beloved plants she brought with her to Arizona are! Neither of our children want the plants so I'm trying to find a Botanical garden here that will take them when we are gone--hopefully, quite a few years from now! Until then I can look out the window and think of a lady many many years ago that loved them as much as I do.


What a lovely story.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I survived the Physical Therapist :shock: WOW is all I can say, LOL.. seriously I guess my leg is in worse shape than I wanted to believe. Sitting here on ice for awhile, trust me I won't be complaining to be confined to the chair for awhile :lol: She will be back on Wed, have a few exercises to do between times. 
Would love to have been able to put up some strawberries this year, hopefully I'll be able to collect some of the wild blackberries that grow on the back half of our land. Neighbor told me yesterday that they were starting to turn on his place, C said she would go pick them when it stops raining  
I love the story about the two crepe myrtles, sure hope by the time to move them again your children will have changed their minds.. sounds like they need to be kept and loved by family members if not, I'm sure you can find someone special that would love to care for them.
I'm off to rest a bit, then need to try to finish up a prayer shawl. 
Have a wonderful day :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all from hot and humid central New York - 87 degrees on my front porch! 
We got a call from DD this morning to tell us that Liliana is up to 2lbs. 9.5oz. The doctor says if she didn't wiggle so much,she'd gain even faster. I watched her in her isolette yesterday,and even asleep,all she does is squirm and wave her hands and feet. Another 2.5oz. and she'll double her birth weight. Paula


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I survived the Physical Therapist :shock: WOW is all I can say, LOL.. seriously I guess my leg is in worse shape than I wanted to believe. Sitting here on ice for awhile, trust me I won't be complaining to be confined to the chair for awhile :lol: She will be back on Wed, have a few exercises to do between times.
> Would love to have been able to put up some strawberries this year, hopefully I'll be able to collect some of the wild blackberries that grow on the back half of our land. Neighbor told me yesterday that they were starting to turn on his place, C said she would go pick them when it stops raining
> I love the story about the two crepe myrtles, sure hope by the time to move them again your children will have changed their minds.. sounds like they need to be kept and loved by family members if not, I'm sure you can find someone special that would love to care for them.
> I'm off to rest a bit, then need to try to finish up a prayer shawl.
> Have a wonderful day :thumbup:


Marianne, glad that you've started your therapy - been there- it's hard,but it really works, and faster than you think. Keep the ice packs handy, they really help.
If you do a lot of prayer shawls, go to Ravelry and look up designer Louis Chicquette - his designs are gorgeous! Most use worsted or chunky yarn and big needles and are pretty fast to knit. Paula


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.vermontcreamery.com/our-story-of-cheesemaking-1

I thought this was such a nice story that others might enjoy it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

This has been a dreadful day! My GD rang & asked me if I would go with her to take her DH some clean clothes & a hot lunch as he was taking down marquees in Chichester, our nearest city. Of course I agreed & we set off in my car. I knew the roads would be very wet as my garden had ponds on the lawn. Well, we went by the country route as the main road was a bit crowded, nearly got swamped on the way, with deep floods across the roads & cars passing spraying water right over the top of us. We had our lunch & set off for home, well we would have done but every road out of the city was closed, mostly through flooding, some because of accidents. They had even closed the motorway. We sat in one queue after another for 2 hrs. before we were able to leave the city, then crawled home taking about an hr. to do the 8 or so miles through the country lanes. But the great thing was, my GGD. 9mths. old never cried once, just smiled & looked out of the window until she fell asleep. In fact she never complained all day, smiling & waving at the waiters in the restaurant.

I must say I've never known such heavy rain in the time I've lived here, 56yrs. nor such a sunny tempered baby. The most annoying part was they kept announcing on the radio about the flooding in the area, well we knew that, but they didn't tell us any way out of it .

It's ok. I have stopped venting now, can see the funny side of it, after all, it is SUMMER!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> This has been a dreadful day! My GD rang & asked me if I would go with her to take her DH some clean clothes & a hot lunch as he was taking down marquees in Chichester, our nearest city. Of course I agreed & we set off in my car. I knew the roads would be very wet as my garden had ponds on the lawn. Well, we went by the country route as the main road was a bit crowded, nearly got swamped on the way, with deep floods across the roads & cars passing spraying water right over the top of us. We had our lunch & set off for home, well we would have done but every road out of the city was closed, mostly through flooding, some because of accidents. They had even closed the motorway. We sat in one queue after another for 2 hrs. before we were able to leave the city, then crawled home taking about an hr. to do the 8 or so miles through the country lanes. But the great thing was, my GGD. 9mths. old never cried once, just smiled & looked out of the window until she fell asleep. In fact she never complained all day, smiling & waving at the waiters in the restaurant.
> 
> I must say I've never known such heavy rain in the time I've lived here, 56yrs. nor such a sunny tempered baby. The most annoying part was they kept announcing on the radio about the flooding in the area, well we knew that, but they didn't tell us any way out of it .
> 
> ...


But you did eventually reach home?!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> This has been a dreadful day! My GD rang & asked me if I would go with her to take her DH some clean clothes & a hot lunch as he was taking down marquees in Chichester, our nearest city. Of course I agreed & we set off in my car. I knew the roads would be very wet as my garden had ponds on the lawn. Well, we went by the country route as the main road was a bit crowded, nearly got swamped on the way, with deep floods across the roads & cars passing spraying water right over the top of us. We had our lunch & set off for home, well we would have done but every road out of the city was closed, mostly through flooding, some because of accidents. They had even closed the motorway. We sat in one queue after another for 2 hrs. before we were able to leave the city, then crawled home taking about an hr. to do the 8 or so miles through the country lanes. But the great thing was, my GGD. 9mths. old never cried once, just smiled & looked out of the window until she fell asleep. In fact she never complained all day, smiling & waving at the waiters in the restaurant.
> 
> I must say I've never known such heavy rain in the time I've lived here, 56yrs. nor such a sunny tempered baby. The most annoying part was they kept announcing on the radio about the flooding in the area, well we knew that, but they didn't tell us any way out of it .
> 
> ...


But what a great baby.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marriane, I'm so sorry you have to suffer so much pain with your leg as well as your arthritis, it doesn't seem fair does it? I hope the exercises from the physio speed up the healing. When I have my knee done, I'll think of you & try not to moan too much. Can't make any promises though. How long will it be before your room mate gets the results of her tests?

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > This has been a dreadful day! My GD rang & asked me if I would go with her to take her DH some clean clothes & a hot lunch as he was taking down marquees in Chichester, our nearest city. Of course I agreed & we set off in my car. I knew the roads would be very wet as my garden had ponds on the lawn. Well, we went by the country route as the main road was a bit crowded, nearly got swamped on the way, with deep floods across the roads & cars passing spraying water right over the top of us. We had our lunch & set off for home, well we would have done but every road out of the city was closed, mostly through flooding, some because of accidents. They had even closed the motorway. We sat in one queue after another for 2 hrs. before we were able to leave the city, then crawled home taking about an hr. to do the 8 or so miles through the country lanes. But the great thing was, my GGD. 9mths. old never cried once, just smiled & looked out of the window until she fell asleep. In fact she never complained all day, smiling & waving at the waiters in the restaurant.
> ...


Do you mean me, or the little one?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessa, I am so glad you all are okay... high water over roads have swept many cars down stream and some people haven't survived. Please be careful if you have to go out again!
As for the therapy and arthritis, I have a high tolerance for pain.. but give me 1 ibeprophin and I'm out for a few hours, :lol: The major pain for me is having to be sitting or laying down. Has never been in my nature but trust me, the experiances of trying to do things has brought me back to the chair enough that I stopped trying. ;-) 
We were hoping that the doctor would call today with the results.. still no call and it's almost 5 here. I keep telling Cindi that if the results were bad they would have already called and had her come in. So with the delay it's no worries. She started her meds and in 3 days she is already feeling so much better, has even dropped 4 lbs. I keep telling her to stop cause they are falling on this chair and I'm finding them :lol: 
Time for another round of ice packs.. laters friends :XD:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, Myfanwy, we did & at least the baby & I were dry, my GD. was soaked, thanks to a traffic warden. I had dropped her off to deliver the lunch & parked,with engine still running, in the lay-by. This warden pulled up alongside me & said it was a loading area only & although there was no-one wanting to use it & he could see I had my disabled badge showing, he couldn't allow me to stay there, not even for a minute.He then pulled up the road & stopped to watch me, so I had to move away. My GD said she saw me move off, as it was a one -way system I had to go round in a circle to get back to her & in those few minutes she got soaked to the skin. Jobs-worth sweetheart of a warden!!!
Not such a good idea when you're are soaked and frozen
She made me laugh, when we were stuck in the traffic, she said mournfully, "I thought it was such a nice wifely thing to do, bringing him a hot lunch & dry clothes in this awful weather".

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> This has been a dreadful day! My GD rang & asked me if I would go with her to take her DH some clean clothes & a hot lunch as he was taking down marquees in Chichester, our nearest city. Of course I agreed & we set off in my car. I knew the roads would be very wet as my garden had ponds on the lawn. Well, we went by the country route as the main road was a bit crowded, nearly got swamped on the way, with deep floods across the roads & cars passing spraying water right over the top of us. We had our lunch & set off for home, well we would have done but every road out of the city was closed, mostly through flooding, some because of accidents. They had even closed the motorway. We sat in one queue after another for 2 hrs. before we were able to leave the city, then crawled home taking about an hr. to do the 8 or so miles through the country lanes. But the great thing was, my GGD. 9mths. old never cried once, just smiled & looked out of the window until she fell asleep. In fact she never complained all day, smiling & waving at the waiters in the restaurant.
> 
> I must say I've never known such heavy rain in the time I've lived here, 56yrs. nor such a sunny tempered baby. The most annoying part was they kept announcing on the radio about the flooding in the area, well we knew that, but they didn't tell us any way out of it .
> 
> ...


I am glad you are alright. It is great when the little ones behave so well. Just as I finished reading your post, it has started to downpour, when just moments ago it was bright and sunny.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all!


So beautiful Caren. Thanks for the sunset. Awwww, makes me relax and breathe deeper.

Thanks everyone for the comments on the Bonsai. It is something I want to try. I have one that I bought at a very reasonable price but as most are so expensive, I would like to take lessons. Perhaps the next ones coming up. Will have to start saving. Maybe someday I will post my own Bonsai tree. Right now my orchids are blooming. They survived 2 yrs. now. If I were rich I would love a greenhouse and Gingerwitch for my neighbor.

DH and I are reading the China Study early in the am together. Fascinating reading and study. We were reading Gulliver's Travels, but put that aside when this book arrived and will finish it later.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I just had to frog 5 rows of my afghan because I could not find the dropped stitch. It was a YO I think. I figured it was 1,345 stitches. Now to redo them! Such a bummer, but that's knitting!


Oh no Pammie, that is really "Such a bummer," to put it in your words. I can't imagine having to redo that many stitches. I think I would have to take some time off and then go back to it with the mind set that I was casting on, however, I think casting on would be faster. Hope it works out ok for you. Keep us posted. Let's see, maybe a bubble bath with a glass of wine or cup of tea.

Pammie, I think you asked about markers. My teacher told me to make sure they opened in some way as they could get worked into the knitting and then you have to cut them out. Paper clips open and they do make the soft round ones that have a little post that opens.
___________________________________

Myfanwy, I didn't know that: What is "Otuit"?

a round to it.
Thanks for the education.
Oh, I'm laughing. I just saw your download and here I thought it was a knitting term and somehow I would know how to use it. Well, I sure can use the real "Otuit."
____________________________________

In the attic somewhere should be what used to be called a red rope folder I think. This large container is filled with articles and pictures about Queen Elizabeth beginning in the forties.

mjs________________________________________
Wasn't it fun as a little girl to see all the pageantry and the beautiful gowns she wore. That would really be something if you still have yours. We moved so much that things went by the wayside. I went to 12 schools in 12 years. Three of those changes were normal, such as grade school to next school and so forth, but the rest were moves. Sadly, none to show my granddaughter.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good night all!
> ...


I loved the Bonsi pictures, there is a place on the highway to G'ville that has the bonsi's they are amazing.. I wanted to buy one so badly.. but just no place to safely put it. (we have 4 dogs.. 1 big, 1 medium and 2 small) tails seem to be hazards that we have to be aware of. Thank you for sharing these, I must remember to stop in there when I can get back to Gainsville.. just relaxing walking around all the beautiful displays.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good night all!
> ...


Why thank you! I thought this one deserved to be framed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to frog 5 rows of my afghan because I could not find the dropped stitch. It was a YO I think. I figured it was 1,345 stitches. Now to redo them! Such a bummer, but that's knitting!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Just a quick update. Fred's Obituary can be seen at
> 
> DELEHANTY FUNERAL HOME ROCKFORD
> 
> ...


What a loving tribute to Fred. You were lucky to have him in your life, and he was blessed to have you in his. Thanks for sharing. Flockie


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Carol, I just read Fred's obituary; very nice! You have lots of family nearby; you're fortunate! I hope having someone to talk to will help ease Fred's loss.
> ...


How special and precious this photo of you and Fred together is. Just beautiful Carol. Healing takes time and when you have been a caregiver too it is a real let down in that way too. Much love and hugs.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Daralene, I sympathise with you, I went to 11 schools before I took my 11+ exam. I think that is what made me so shy, I never knew anyone or made long term friends. When I moved up to the senior school I stayed & did get to make good friends at school, but as we came from a wide area none lived near me for social outings. I"m over the shyness now & at least I know how it feels so I make an effort to talk to people who might feel left out. Now I have dozens of friends on the TP.

Tessq


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

flockie said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick update. Fred's Obituary can be seen at
> ...


That was a lovely tribute to Fred, isn't the internet amazing, that I was able to read it in England? Fred looks such a lovely man, I know he will live on in your heart & mind,

Tessa


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > He used 150 yr. old redwood. They chose one that was all gnarled and said it had been through fires and probably run over many times as the loggers passed it over for the tall and beautiful trees. It continued to get new growth after each disaster it became more beautiful, but that beauty was hidden from the loggers. I think this philosophy is applicable to life. So to all my KP friends going through hard times, I hope this will encourage you.
> ...


Yes, time so that the beauty of your relationship will be what remains to take you through the rough times. So many times nature parallels life. Thinking of You.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Southern Gal--How kind of you to take time and take care of your "grandson". I have heard the saying years ago,"Time is not wasted spent on children; Children are wasted because time is not spent on them". I don't worry if my time or life is interrupted by spending time involved with youth. May you be blessed for your kind , and caring heart.


That is So Beautiful!! Thank you Carol.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> Trying to post a new topic in Knitting tea party, so that I may insert photo. I see how to do quick reply but it won't let me attach photo. How can I attach photo as new topic in knitting tea party?
> Thank you


So gorgeous with all those pink blossoms and all the trees behind. Can picture having a nice cup of tea there.
_______________________________________
Hooray!!!!! My DIL is so smart. I knew she could do it and now she's going to teach me later. I have the most awesome DIL who is so patient with and draws me pictures so I can understand. I wish I could carry her in my pocket. Isn't God good?
Carol
________________________________________

Isn't that wonderful. Yes, you are so fortunate and if you have any trouble later I know someone on here can walk you through. Whichever of us gets your plea for help first.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > This has been a dreadful day! My GD rang & asked me if I would go with her to take her DH some clean clothes & a hot lunch as he was taking down marquees in Chichester, our nearest city. Of course I agreed & we set off in my car. I knew the roads would be very wet as my garden had ponds on the lawn. Well, we went by the country route as the main road was a bit crowded, nearly got swamped on the way, with deep floods across the roads & cars passing spraying water right over the top of us. We had our lunch & set off for home, well we would have done but every road out of the city was closed, mostly through flooding, some because of accidents. They had even closed the motorway. We sat in one queue after another for 2 hrs. before we were able to leave the city, then crawled home taking about an hr. to do the 8 or so miles through the country lanes. But the great thing was, my GGD. 9mths. old never cried once, just smiled & looked out of the window until she fell asleep. In fact she never complained all day, smiling & waving at the waiters in the restaurant.
> ...


Oh my yes, and that can be scary too!! Glad you are telling us about it and venting as it means you are oK!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It will be a happy day when you are out and about walking anywhere, but nice to think of walking with plants too. Always relaxing.

Sorry you didn't get the reports yet. Sometimes I think Doctors don't realize how people are sitting at home counting the seconds....hopefully no news is good news. Sometimes the labs are slow, but it is so painful for those waiting. Thinking of you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Daralene, I sympathise with you, I went to 11 schools before I took my 11+ exam. I think that is what made me so shy, I never knew anyone or made long term friends. When I moved up to the senior school I stayed & did get to make good friends at school, but as we came from a wide area none lived near me for social outings. I"m over the shyness now & at least I know how it feels so I make an effort to talk to people who might feel left out. Now I have dozens of friends on the TP.
> 
> Tessq


It worked the opposite with me. I became very outgoing. Now when I have to go somewhere I feel shy as an adult, but basically am very outgoing once I get over the initial fear. Perhaps it is built in fear from that feeling of the first day of school at each school. Sometimes it is better to be a little shy so people come to you. I just burst onto the scene, as you know from here. How nice of you to talk to others who might feel left out. I try and do that too. We both know what it is like.

Sandy....Sorry I just now saw this, but so glad you are feeling better and getting over your sinus infection. They can make you feel so badly and really sick. Now to stay Healthy.
Daralene

Dreamweaver ....Hope the interactive art show was great. Sounds quite interesting and something very enjoyable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> It worked the opposite with me. I became very outgoing. Now when I have to go somewhere I feel shy as an adult, but basically am very outgoing once I get over the initial fear. Perhaps it is built in fear from that feeling of the first day of school at each school. Sometimes it is better to be a little shy so people come to you. I just burst onto the scene, as you know from here. How nice of you to talk to others who might feel left out. I try and do that too. We both know what it is like.


I'm still shy (or maybe not shy, just an introvert)...guess I always will be, but I've come to terms with it.

Meanwhile, I managed to finish the spider. Lots & lots (& lots) of sewing--I did not realize when I started how much there would be. So, I'm not sure I'll make another, and I also got his eyes in the wrong place (was not looking at the picture when I put them in). I will post the picture if you all like, though it IS a spider, so if you're phobic, you may want to skip it.  I'll put it under the pictures thread.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Well, I didn't make page one, but that is okay, I am still early. Good morning everyone (raising coffee mug to all). Hope this tea party finds every one happy and healthy. I have spent this week working in the craft room and it is finally finished! Everything is in some symbolence of order. At least now I can find what I am looking for. Also been working on a "donation" bear using Gypsycreams pattern of course.
> It rained here the past week and it was a good soaker rain. We needed it and hopefully more to come. It is so good for the garden, our chickens, horses, dogs, cats. My dog is not right in the mind, she got out and walked around in it, just strolling, looking over all her territories. Came back in and immediately went into tub! There is nothing worse than wet dog hair!
> I did not get to the Parker County Handcrafters meeting on monday. My stomach is still giving me such problems. June 14 I go to the new specialist and find out when they will do the camera thingy. Will be glad to know if this is cancer. I have all the symptoms of it, and nothing else has shown up on other tests. Just keep me in your prayers.
> On a lighter note, Dave, those receipts sound wonderful. I love beans and pork, so these are right up my alley. I am going to give one a try today. I can mash the beans and they will be easy to swallow! Pork will have to be cut very tiny, but, I am so hungry for something delicious and this sounds to fit that bill.
> ...


Please let us know how you are Donnie. We've had so many people seriously ill, so it is time for good news.

That dog knows all about playing in the rain. Used to love to do that as a child. Not so much any more. Here's raising a coffee mug to you too!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > It worked the opposite with me. I became very outgoing. Now when I have to go somewhere I feel shy as an adult, but basically am very outgoing once I get over the initial fear. Perhaps it is built in fear from that feeling of the first day of school at each school. Sometimes it is better to be a little shy so people come to you. I just burst onto the scene, as you know from here. How nice of you to talk to others who might feel left out. I try and do that too. We both know what it is like.
> ...


Well I'm so glad you are on here. As I said, sometimes it is better to be a little shy than just putting yourself out there. Like sticking your toe in the water to see how cold or hot it is. A wise thing to do. Thankfully you are on here and thanks so much for showing us your work and WIP. Laughed about the strange knitting directions. It's fun to share. We are all a little healthier every time we laugh and they say laughter is good for the soul too.

DH is bringing home a porcini mushroom pizza for me with calamata olives. He is late and I am hungry...had some peppers and hummus to carry me over. Tonight I will be working on a shawl in a gorgeous rusty colored mohair with gold flecks. It's so hot it is hard to imagine that I will need it, but I know I will. Memory wants to fail me as I am enjoying the good weather so much. Will watch some dvd's I got at the library and some books on guess what...bonsai....orchids....and Gary Null's book on power foods. We watched a dvd on the Gerson Therapy earlier and it was so amazing. A lot of education this week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Well I'm so glad you are on here. As I said, sometimes it is better to be a little shy than just putting yourself out there. Like sticking your toe in the water to see how cold or hot it is. A wise thing to do. Thankfully you are on here and thanks so much for showing us your work and WIP. Laughed about the strange knitting directions. It's fun to share. We are all a little healthier every time we laugh and they say laughter is good for the soul too.


I'm glad, too! So many kindred souls to share with--very helpful for me! I also always have had an easier time writing than talking, so perhaps this is the perfect venue; I already know I have at least one thing in common with everybody. :mrgreen:

WIP today will be baby shoes--want to finish up some. Got news earlier that my best friend's second daughter went into labor, so I'm waiting to hear that Little Guy has arrived safely. And then it's just a matter of three or four weeks until mine is here! I'm so excited.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


The little one.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm so glad you are on here. As I said, sometimes it is better to be a little shy than just putting yourself out there. Like sticking your toe in the water to see how cold or hot it is. A wise thing to do. Thankfully you are on here and thanks so much for showing us your work and WIP. Laughed about the strange knitting directions. It's fun to share. We are all a little healthier every time we laugh and they say laughter is good for the soul too.
> ...


Oh my goodness, that's right. It's almost time. It is exciting for sure!! I know you are excited for your best friend's daughter too. Friends are so special. They are the family we weren't born into.

Sure hope DH gets home soon with that pizza or I will have eaten.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > It worked the opposite with me. I became very outgoing. Now when I have to go somewhere I feel shy as an adult, but basically am very outgoing once I get over the initial fear. Perhaps it is built in fear from that feeling of the first day of school at each school. Sometimes it is better to be a little shy so people come to you. I just burst onto the scene, as you know from here. How nice of you to talk to others who might feel left out. I try and do that too. We both know what it is like.
> ...


I'd like to see it, please.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-87629-1.html

Here's the link to the spider. He's got a couple of issues, but overall, turned out all right.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-87629-1.html
> 
> Here's the link to the spider. He's got a couple of issues, but overall, turned out all right.


I think he looks pretty good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, just got back from the Comal River in New Brawnfels. It was a great day for swimming. Carly had a blast too.
Now I can get caught up on the TP and see what else is happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, there, all caught up. 

Tessa, so glad you made it safe and sound. And what a wonderful little GGD, they are so much fun when they are mild mannered and happy. 

Well, I'm off to start dinner, 4 hours in the river and sun, we're all starving. I'll check in later. 

Carol, love the pic of you and Fred, a very lovely couple.

Sorlenna, I LOVE him, he's just great with his own personality. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave,
This is Jamie, LOVE the Pork and Mushroom!!!! They were just perfect. The flavor was balanced just right, the hint of mustard in the sauce gives it that perfect taste. This is the first time that mustard tasted good pared with pork. Before this I only liked mustard with ham. I'm really looking forward to trying the other pork receipts. If they taste as good you are a food genius! This is from true foodie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-87629-1.html
> ...


Thanks! Freaked out my sister when she saw the pics on facebook. Ha ha.

And the Little Guy is here!!! 8 1/2 pounds--already saw pictures (gotta love the internet when it comes to this stuff). Now, I get to be next with a new grandbaby!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


My #2 daughter would freak for sure. He children tease her something awful with fake spiders.

The internet does have it's uses. I love being able to see the grandchildren and family that lives far away.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-87629-1.html
> ...


He would become the "guard" at the bedroom door to keep all things that go bump in the night away!!!! By day, he would be a cute play toy!! Now you need a female spider and put a little skirt on her! Did you have a pattern for the spider? 
Years and years ago my Mom made a macrimae spider for my brother. It was at least 18'' across. He used to play with the spider in his toy box when he was little.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> He would become the "guard" at the bedroom door to keep all things that go bump in the night away!!!! By day, he would be a cute play toy!! Now you need a female spider and put a little skirt on her! Did you have a pattern for the spider?
> Years and years ago my Mom made a macrimae spider for my brother. It was at least 18'' across. He used to play with the spider in his toy box when he was little.


DD has a puppet of a tarantula that's much bigger than mine--we joked that she's his girlfriend (I hope she doesn't bite his head off). :shock:

I got the pattern from madmonkeyknits on etsy.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks like something I had some years ago. We called it Fertile Myrtle. It had tiny bits on the sides of the leaves and when they dropped to the ground they became baby Myrtles. Hence the name. They can be hard to get rid of. I gave my mother one and she put it in her flower bed. Two years later she could not keep them contained. She was not happy. Edith M


Poledra65 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Wow, mamiepooh, thanks for the tour. I've always wanted to visit Canada! You also, look very much like my cousin. Maybe I'll adopt you as such.  dandylion/sue



mamiepooh said:


> Let me show you around my town Montreal.
> Discovered by Jacques Cartier in 1535 Montreal is located in the province of Quebec in Canada.
> To follow Dave F1 World tour , on Picture # 1: you have Circuit Gilles Villeneuve where F1 Canada Grand Prix was first held in 1978 and where it has been held ever since.
> Picture # 2 and 3, you have pictures of downtown Montreal, view from the St-Lawrence river.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks again, mamiepooh, I've wanted to try these since I watched the Olympics, and heard about them. Can't wait to try. dandylion/sue



mamiepooh said:


> POUTINE
> Canadian fried potatoes with gravy and cheese curds.
> Poutine (poo-TEEN, or puh-TSIN) is a popular fast food in the French-speaking Canadian province of Québec. The name means "mess" in French, and that it is. Poutine's popularity has spread throughout Canada since the dish first appeared in the 1950s.
> 2 to 3 servings
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Nana: Absolutely stupendous photo and I loved the cropping also-posted as screensaver and saved also. What an adventure you provide me each day seeing either a sunrise or a sunset of such spectacular beauty and talent. Don't stop. I never can get bored with such to look forward to. Marlark Marge..


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Me too!
Thanks for the link!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Its 2130 at the end of dreary day. I had no appetite over the weekend and had bought lovely thick pork chops. So tonite I had to do something and since I took a long nap this afternoon, it was late when I started. I hungered for smothered pork chops so I mixed onion soup mix 1/2 with seasoned bread crumbs added extra onions and garlic and bit of thyme. Dipped chops in egg and dry mixture then browned in a bit of olive oil then added 1 can of campbell's cream of chicken and mushroom soup and simmered for 1 hour. The best I have ever made and so easy. Some left over for tomorrow too. It's hard to find really good chops usually they are thinly cut and tougj with not enough fat to make them tender. These were perfect. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Meanwhile, I managed to finish the spider. Lots & lots (& lots) of sewing--I did not realize when I started how much there would be. So, I'm not sure I'll make another, and I also got his eyes in the wrong place (was not looking at the picture when I put them in). I will post the picture if you all like, though it IS a spider, so if you're phobic, you may want to skip it.  I'll put it under the pictures thread.


i for one will skip it


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Nana: Absolutely stupendous photo and I loved the cropping also-posted as screensaver and saved also. What an adventure you provide me each day seeing either a sunrise or a sunset of such spectacular beauty and talent. Don't stop. I never can get bored with such to look forward to. Marlark Marge..


Thank you! I am glad you like it. It is has been saved as the screensaver for my iPad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, Marge, I'm going to have to try that one for pork chops, sounds wonderful. So glad Hobo's being a little more relaxed. 
Hope you have a wonderful day, with less pain.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marge, this is my Mom's favorite way to have pork chops.. I haven't made them in ages for her. Will put this on the fridge door so I won't forget (when I can stand and cook again that is) 

Carol's Gifts.. my thoughts and prayers are with you today.. the 3 of us will be holding you close in our hearts. 

May today be a day of joy and peace, full of love, filled with happiness and free of pain and hurt.. for all my Tea Party friends.. Be careful if out and about, 
Marianne


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Its 2130 at the end of dreary day. I had no appetite over the weekend and had bought lovely thick pork chops. So tonite I had to do something and since I took a long nap this afternoon, it was late when I started. I hungered for smothered pork chops so I mixed onion soup mix 1/2 with seasoned bread crumbs added extra onions and garlic and bit of thyme. Dipped chops in egg and dry mixture then browned in a bit of olive oil then added 1 can of campbell's cream of chicken and mushroom soup and simmered for 1 hour. The best I have ever made and so easy. Some left over for tomorrow too. It's hard to find really good chops usually they are thinly cut and tougj with not enough fat to make them tender. These were perfect. Marlark Marge.


Glad you were feeling more like eating and that you really enjoyed your pork chops with all your perfect special touches. DH brought home pizzas and mine was porcini mushrooms with chevre and olives. I, of course, added sambaal oolek to some of the bites. I still love hot and spicy. I suppose with age that will have to change.

Good Morning all....Watched House of Sand last night about this woman whose husband moves her to the north of Brazil, a desolute yet beautiful sand dune area. Strange and fascinating movie as it is so difficult to live there unless born there. The scenery was incredible. Wish I had seen it on a movie theater screen.

I am so sore today from all the gardening yesterday. My goodness, that is a lot of exercise. I always over do things when I have days of energy. Hope you all have a fantastic day. :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I loved your sunrises Caren.
Thank you for the tour of Monteal. I went there without leaving my livingroom. Beautiful pictures.
Enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I took these pictures yesterday. The first is early in the morning. I wasn't aiming for sunrise but rather the Heron on top of the neighbors boat canopy.
The second is geese families in front of our place.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I took these pictures yesterday. The first is early in the morning. I wasn't aiming for sunrise but rather the Heron on top of the neighbors boat canopy.
> The second is geese families in front of our place.


The first one is beautiful the way the sunrise is reflecting off the water.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I took these pictures yesterday. The first is early in the morning. I wasn't aiming for sunrise but rather the Heron on top of the neighbors boat canopy.
> The second is geese families in front of our place.


But it is the colours that make it so beautiful (but I guess if you wanted the heron it is not so good!). You could have had thinking what a great photographer you are too if you hadn't old us!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I took these pictures yesterday. The first is early in the morning. I wasn't aiming for sunrise but rather the Heron on top of the neighbors boat canopy.
> ...


The one of the Heron is lovely. You are lucky, you could have waited for hours & not got one as good as that. Thank you for making my day.

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All that water is so lovely...we just have wind today so far, and I'm sniffling already. Bleah. Allergies are so annoying!

I haven't really gotten started this morning yet--he got up way too early as he is taking his car for some small work. I think I'll have another cup of coffee now that I've caught up on the posts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely love the Heron picture, the sunrise and the silhouette of the bird are just perfect, thank you for sharing.

I agree Sorlenna, Allergies SUCK.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, what are our Canada Geese doing at your place? We always know when they are returning to Arizona when we can hear them honk as they fly over. Beautiful, but dirty, birds!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to take a walk with the child, going to go get some more of those wonderful blueberries and some more nectarines ( she's discovered that she loves nectarines, lol) before the day gets hot, it's nice and breezy right now. See ya'll later.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Hey, what are our Canada Geese doing at your place? We always know when they are returning to Arizona when we can hear them honk as they fly over. Beautiful, but dirty, birds!


I have to agree. We used to have between 40-50 thouosand winter over in Rochester. Whe had a lake and our electric plant(?) discharged warm water into Silver Lake. It never froze. so the geese and some ducks stayed. They made a mess of the park, the walking path not to mention the farmers fields (crops) destroyed.. Someone finally put some kind of weeds around the lake. It looks unsightly but no mess. People can walk and kids can play. Also the plant is only for emergency use now and a new one was built that does not use coal. The geese go from here "up North" and up into Canada. We are a hundred or so miles from the Canadian border during the summer. I love hearing them and watching them fly overhead on their way south in the fall.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> I took these pictures yesterday. The first is early in the morning. I wasn't aiming for sunrise but rather the Heron on top of the neighbors boat canopy.
> The second is geese families in front of our place.


The photos are so lovely. Aren't herons beautiful. One flew over the skylight yesterday and its beauty took my breath away.
You certainly live in a wonderful place.

Fireball Dave:
I haven't seen Dave on here. I hope he's not sick after the Canada Day celebration. Hope you are well and just taking some relaxing time off. Just know you are really missed.

Joe P. mentioned he wasn't feeling well and haven't seen him since. Know he has company though, so figure he is busy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Its 2130 at the end of dreary day. I had no appetite over the weekend and had bought lovely thick pork chops. So tonite I had to do something and since I took a long nap this afternoon, it was late when I started. I hungered for smothered pork chops so I mixed onion soup mix 1/2 with seasoned bread crumbs added extra onions and garlic and bit of thyme. Dipped chops in egg and dry mixture then browned in a bit of olive oil then added 1 can of campbell's cream of chicken and mushroom soup and simmered for 1 hour. The best I have ever made and so easy. Some left over for tomorrow too. It's hard to find really good chops usually they are thinly cut and tougj with not enough fat to make them tender. These were perfect. Marlark Marge.


Thanks for the recipe Marge. Do you use 1 can each of the soups. I have made it with celery soup but my DH says it's always too tough, Maybe the temperature has been set too high. I'm going to try it your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I took these pictures yesterday. The first is early in the morning. I wasn't aiming for sunrise but rather the Heron on top of the neighbors boat canopy.
> The second is geese families in front of our place.


Spectacular sunrise and the heron was an added bonus.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Shopska salata (salad. apetizer.)


























3 - 4 big tomatoes 
2 cucumber
3 peppers - red if it will be roasted or green if it will be fresh
1 onion 
150-200 g white brined cheese (might be cow's, goat's or sheep's)
1-2 hot peppers - optional
50 ml oil - any kind you like, traditionally - sunflower or olive
30 ml vinegar - wine or apple
1/4 parsley tie (don't ask how much is that. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_1XkMyTsD8hA/TQE630Ln8UI/AAAAAAAACCI/mbKHpM4wUB4/s1600/DSC03444.JPG )

Clean and wash all vegetables.
 roast the peppers, pile and cut them, or just cut them to small squares.
 Cut the tomatoes and cucumbers to cubes. 
 Cut the onion an .parsley to small pieces.
 Mix all ingredients, put some salt and mix well.
 Pure some oil and vinegar. Mix (gently).
 Spread some grated or chopped white brined cheese over it.
 Serve with some cooled rakia, mastic, vodka or other alcohol of your chaise (not sweet drinks!) on a hot summer evening.
It's ok if you are a abstainer - the hard liqueur is only recommendable... 

















Cheers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Shopska salata (salad. apetizer.)
> 
> 3 - 4 big tomatoes
> 2 cucumber
> ...


Thank you so much for these- brilliant idea giving us your pics. as well.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Shopska salata (salad. apetizer.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for these recipes and for the pictures too. I will be making them for sure. They look and sound so good.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Brag time! I should probably post this in chit-chat, but feel more at home at the tea party, so here goes: My DD, who moved to New York for school last summer, has just gotten a full-time position as a retoucher for a noted department store's photo studio. This is tremendous because she will be able to use her background in commercial photography and still continue with her classes. Retouching may not sound too exciting but she's a PhotoShop addict so this is right up her alley. I am so proud of her!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HappyFamily, thank you for your salad recipe, love it and the pics are wonderful. 

KatyNora, brag away, I would. Congratulations to your DD, so glad she's able to do something she loves.

Here is our new baby, I just brought him home today. He needs a new name, Suede just doesn't do it. He was a breeder and is 4yrs old, she wanted a good home for him where he wouldn't be bred anymore but just a loved member of the family so here he is. He's a little in culture shock, but we are going to crate train him and get him fully house broken, he's part way there, and I think he'll be just wonderful. He's a Shitzue.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, only that - the pictures are not mine, I find them on the net... well, I just wanted to share this so popular salad for some time, but did not find the time - and definitely did not have time to make pictures, just shared some that are out there...
But since you here are like food fans... I just have this... will? wish? urge? well, something like it - to share things I like to eat... haha, *blush*.


KatyNora, barging is great - and it is great your daughter find a place she feels "home" and will be payed to do what she likes, this is the best thing... or at least one of the best things that can happen to someone - the only even better thing is for this to happen to your child!

Poledra65, the dog is so nice - and I'm sure will be at home with a "big sis"... I don't know about changing the name, but then it will be you who will have to live with his name all the time, not me, and it is kinda... strange.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HappyFamily, thank you for your salad recipe, love it and the pics are wonderful.
> 
> KatyNora, brag away, I would. Congratulations to your DD, so glad she's able to do something she loves.
> 
> Here is our new baby, I just brought him home today. He needs a new name, Suede just doesn't do it. He was a breeder and is 4yrs old, she wanted a good home for him where he wouldn't be bred anymore but just a loved member of the family so here he is. He's a little in culture shock, but we are going to crate train him and get him fully house broken, he's part way there, and I think he'll be just wonderful. He's a Shitzue.


Looks a real sweet heart! I have changed animals names quite successfully- just keep it something a bit similar, usually works. The only one I have had recently who would not answer to anything else was my ginger puss, who had been christened, Gin-gin- not terribly original! sounds like [Suede] will enjoy his new life with all your other dogs- we would have to have special permission to have more than two!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

He's a sweetie, starting to relax a little already. He doesn't answer to Suede, since he's a breeding dog, he's been in the kennels, granted they are huge, but not big enough really that he's needed to learn his name, so I think we'll be okay on that at least.
I think we are leaning toward Merlin, he looks at me when I say it, so that's usually a good indication, but we'll just take it day by day and see how it goes.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Shopska salata (salad. apetizer.)
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you so much for this one. Love it!!

Fireball Dave: Just realized as I was listening to the CBC radio station that today is part of the celebration. Don't know why but I thought it was just Monday. Hope you had a fabulous time Dave and look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thank goddness yesterday is over. It was a senior moment kind of day ALL DAY! I spent the better part of an hour looking for my IPhone. I knew I had taken it off the recharging cradle and taken it with me into the kitchen when I got up in the morning. I made myself some coffee and sat in my chair to watch the am news til Rick got up. We had breakfast and I went to my room to get dressed. I took my phone and note pad with me.( I carry a small leather covered note book and pen everywhere because if I don't write it down I Will forget it) I sat on the edge of the bed to get dressed and put my phone and pad on the night stand.

Later in the day Rick reminded me I had to call the doctor. I reached for the phone and it was not there. The note pad was, however. I tore the side table apart, looked in the chair cushion, under the chair even in the waste basket. Rick decided to call me on his phone so we could locate it by the ringing. Naturally I had forgotten to turn it back on after church yesterday. By now I was beginning to doubt I had even seen it that day. We checked every room in the house including the bathroom, in thr frigerator and freezer.

In a tizzy I sat back down on the bed to get myself to calm down. I was pounding the pillow in frustration and hit something very hard. Somehow it had slipped into the pillow case.

From there the day just went down hill, followed by a sleepless night. And today it is raining. And I have laundry to do. WHAAAAAAAAAAA

That's enough whine for today. Wish I had some nice Cheddar to go with it. Tomorrow will be better. Edith M


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes Edith, tomorrow will be better, and hey, you did find the phone. I've done that before, but usually it's in the bottom corner of my purse and I can't find it for the life of me, I finally find it when someone calls. lol
You are not alone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bragging about our loved ones is always welcome at the TP! Tell her congratulations!

Precious puppy. I have 3 at home now, and even though I know that that is at least 2 too many, I couldn't part with any of them! 1 is my DD's and if she ever moves out, I will be down to 2. Still can't decide who will get the cat! But she says that I get to keep the fish!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

the pic's of the sunset and heron are fantastic, those birds just amaze me. also i love to watch the cranes, they are like statues.
today, we took a road trip to the big city, a 2 hrs trip one way. i had a blouse to return to the Catherines store, a plus size store, and i met a new friend, she kept looking at me and bj and finally ask where we were from, she was also from our home town, so we talked, i remembered her mother who used to run a furniture store back in the day, but she was a lovely person, any way. I took the blouse to the sales clerk i found one just like i wanted and in the 2x i needed, she ask what i was doing Sat. i said well, i don't know. she wanted me to be in their fashion show there in the store, Mary Kay lady would be there to do make up and they put you in their clothes and assesories and you walk the run way, i told her, we lived 2 hrs away and bj had plans for sat, so couldn't but i was in aww that someone wanted me to be in fashion show, she said well, we have been watching you, we like your personality, also i remember you from when you were in the last time, (i was killing time, while friend tried on clothes, so i was trying on hats, and falling down laughing at them) must have put on quite a show huh!!! anyway, i thanked her but declined. now that is a first for me. models... long legged slim... Me... 5"3 chunky. bj said call my cousin and see if she wanted to come and maybe be in the show, i said no she was busy and besides she is not chubby enough 
we ate at olive garden and oh my goodness, as always its so good, i did bring half home, so i think i did ok point wise except the sauce, to die for. 
time to go knit till i fall asleep for a little nap.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm so very glad to hear the good news from everyone, and oh, but those salads look delicious. I've got barbecue chicken simmering and rice cooking and am hungry from smelling it.

Today I've been sorting storage bins. Good Lord, I had a ton of hats. DD says I should ask the forum, "Have you ever found yourself making something without even realizing you had so many?" Ha ha. Apparently, *I* have. I do have arrangements for them, however--will send some off to my best friend and she will take them to the nursing homes and the Amer. Legion post to give away. I am just glad someone will get to use them. So I have those boxed up. And a few other things will go to charity as well. This workroom needed some serious clearing out.

I'm not sure what the next project will be. I finished two pairs of baby shoes for a girl this morning and so will wait to send out any baby things just yet. I also found a really soft little pink hat with ears that I will send if we get a girl this time. If not, I know someone else who can use it. It was a shock to see how much stuff had really accumulated (and that doesn't count the boxes that have UFOs in them...). No wonder I'm hungry! 

I had to smile when I saw Merlin as a possible name--that's my bratty cat's name.  Seems he has already brought some good magic into your life, too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the way he's standing. Looks like he's saying to himself - this is my turf. He'll soon love his forever home. He is a cutie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Sam, Joe, or Dave? I haven't seen them on for a while and knew that there were concerns for Sam and Joe. Dave is probably celebrating or something.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> the pic's of the sunset and heron are fantastic, those birds just amaze me. also i love to watch the cranes, they are like statues.
> today, we took a road trip to the big city, a 2 hrs trip one way. i had a blouse to return to the Catherines store, a plus size store, and i met a new friend, she kept looking at me and bj and finally ask where we were from, she was also from our home town, so we talked, i remembered her mother who used to run a furniture store back in the day, but she was a lovely person, any way. I took the blouse to the sales clerk i found one just like i wanted and in the 2x i needed, she ask what i was doing Sat. i said well, i don't know. she wanted me to be in their fashion show there in the store, Mary Kay lady would be there to do make up and they put you in their clothes and assesories and you walk the run way, i told her, we lived 2 hrs away and bj had plans for sat, so couldn't but i was in aww that someone wanted me to be in fashion show, she said well, we have been watching you, we like your personality, also i remember you from when you were in the last time, (i was killing time, while friend tried on clothes, so i was trying on hats, and falling down laughing at them) must have put on quite a show huh!!! anyway, i thanked her but declined. now that is a first for me. models... long legged slim... Me... 5"3 chunky. bj said call my cousin and see if she wanted to come and maybe be in the show, i said no she was busy and besides she is not chubby enough
> we ate at olive garden and oh my goodness, as always its so good, i did bring half home, so i think i did ok point wise except the sauce, to die for.
> time to go knit till i fall asleep for a little nap.


Southern Gal, what a compliment to you. Yay!! I'll bet you are gorgeous and a shining personality that they noticed, making them want you for their model. Hey, a new career. Congratulations on a great day and I hope you never forget this compliment. Bet you don't need me to tell you that! :thumbup: I do love Olive Garden salads, although I always have to ask for extra dressing. My granddaughter would drink the stuff. She loves it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Sam, Joe, or Dave? I haven't seen them on for a while and knew that there were concerns for Sam and Joe. Dave is probably celebrating or something.


I believe Sam said he was getting his computer worked on??? Joe has company, but last post I saw he complained of bad stomach problems. Let's hope he is just busy and not sick. Yes, we sure miss Dave.

I found Sam's last post, so he's ok. Yes, it's just his computer.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe is entertaining his grandmother. He promised us some good receipes. Sure hope his stomach troubles have eased up. Sam's computer is being worked on so he should be back soon. And Dave is busy partying, I hope. Edith M


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal, that's soooo cool, too bad you couldn't do it. 

Sorlenna, you must have enjoyed yourself when you were making all those hats, so I guess that's the most important part. lol

Well, I think he's going to be Wicket from Starwars, it fits his looks, personality, and he seems to like it, if tail wagging is any indication, I really liked Merlin, and he may still get that one, we're just letting his personality decide between the two.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard from Sam, Joe, or Dave? I haven't seen them on for a while and knew that there were concerns for Sam and Joe. Dave is probably celebrating or something.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Wellllllllllllll, let me tell you what happened and is happening to me. We have discussed this diverticulitis before and some of you have given me excellent hints and diets and did I follow them? nooooooooooooo... But, I got all the stuff out tonight I hbecause I have the strength to get off the bed and read. Mother has her ultra sound to check the artieries in her neck tomorrow and I will drive her and her provider and I will sit in the office0i and read my murder mystery "Private" by James Patterson.

I want to go to the knit in at North Star Mall at 10ish on the Food Court but I have to wait and see. Mother is making me some custard for my tummy.

I have only had broth for 3 days. I really had an extreme case this time. I called the hospital ER and they told me I was welcome to come in but I had all the meds and just tough it out at home. ishhhhhhhh...I want my Grandma Bess when I feel like this.

I came home on a plane from college in the fall as I had a bursted appendix in South Dakota at the University I was attending. She came with my Aunt Ethel Mae and took me home and crawled up the stairs to my little attic bedroom, I was so weak I could hardly get into bed and she fed me and we both bawled and cried glad that I was home. She sang her song to me, I will never forget her "My Best to you may your dreams come true, may old father time never be unkind." I can still hear her soprano voice, they don't die they live on in us because that legacy is priceless to me. Love that womannnnnnnnnn... she is mine. he he

joe p

Yesterday I could not sit up to type but I am today I am grateful for the small things, boys and girls.



pammie1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Sam, Joe, or Dave? I haven't seen them on for a while and knew that there were concerns for Sam and Joe. Dave is probably celebrating or something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Sam, Joe, or Dave? I haven't seen them on for a while and knew that there were concerns for Sam and Joe. Dave is probably celebrating or something.


Joe was suffering from diverticulitis. Sam has his computer in for repairs, and Dave is sure to be enjoying something somewhere.

oopsy you have all answered above- busy making goat curry- and working on the vest- perhaps I'll get it right third time round!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Sam, Joe, or Dave? I haven't seen them on for a while and knew that there were concerns for Sam and Joe. Dave is probably celebrating or something.


I believe Sam's computer is on the blink/getting fixed at the computer doc's operating room.

Joe is struggling with a bout of diverticulitis, and he has his other grandmother down visiting.

Oh, I see myfanwy has also posted about this, *chuckles* I just did not read to the end of the postings before I posted!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard from Sam, Joe, or Dave? I haven't seen them on for a while and knew that there were concerns for Sam and Joe. Dave is probably celebrating or something.
> ...


neither did I!!! how are you 5mm's? how is your Dad?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Shopska salata (salad. apetizer.)
> 
> Cheers!


This one looks so much like a great Greek Salad!!! ummmyummm! just the way I like them (without the green peppers!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Shopska salata (salad. apetizer.)
> ...


Handy Family lives in Sofia, Bulgaria.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Friends, I just caught up with all the posts.

HandyFamily, nearly damaged my screen trying to take a bite of the salad. YUM!

Poledra, I think Wicket would fit your new pal. 

All the pictures are beautiful..... 

Here is my mom's simple goulash recipe I promised a few days ago...

Hamburger Goulash
2 pounds ground beef, (we use turkey)
onion, chopped
green pepper, chopped (use red, yellow, orange - your choice)
2 cans condensed tomato soup
water
salt and pepper to taste
1 pound elbow macaroni, or other small noodle cooked according to package directions.

Brown the ground beef, drain fat. You can add the onion in while browning the meat. Add chopped pepper and the soup. Use enough water to fill only 1 can from the soup. Cook covered on medium heat until peppers are tender - about 20 to 30 minutes. Add the noodles, stir. Serve.

I did not include measures for onion or the green pepper. Use as much or as little as you like. Add garlic if desired. This is a quick, simple dinner that works great when in a rush. Have fun with it, change it up to suit your tastes. 

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello Friends, I just caught up with all the posts.
> 
> HandyFamily, nearly damaged my screen trying to take a bite of the salad. YUM!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will make this next time the grandsons are here.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Brag time! I should probably post this in chit-chat, but feel more at home at the tea party, so here goes: My DD, who moved to New York for school last summer, has just gotten a full-time position as a retoucher for a noted department store's photo studio. This is tremendous because she will be able to use her background in commercial photography and still continue with her classes. Retouching may not sound too exciting but she's a PhotoShop addict so this is right up her alley. I am so proud of her!!


KatyNora, Congratulations to your daughter. How thrilling for her and all of you. It is so great to make a living doing what you were trained for. So happy for her and for you.

Poledra, What a lovely new member of the family, your new dog. It will be a new life for him now to be getting so much love. A special time for your dog and for you.

Flockie, The Tea Party is as good as a cookbook. So great to get family recipes. Thanks for posting the goulash receipt.

Joe, So good to hear from you and so sorry this bout of diverticulosis had to happen at all but especially when you had such lovely company. Hope you will soon be better.

Marianne, Thinking of you and wondering if you are still waiting for the doctor's call or if you got it. Either way, prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Flockie, thank you for the recipe, I used to make goulash, then forgot the main recipe because I had not written it down and didn't make it for a quite a while, so now I can save it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, you must have enjoyed yourself when you were making all those hats, so I guess that's the most important part. lol


I guess I did! Ha ha. I realized that I tend to make them when I am focused on something else (like watching TV or as a take-along project) and want something simple to work on. Plus, I do love designing hats--and wearing them, but I can't possibly wear all of these. They are also a great way to use up scraps.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh the new puppy is so cute! Well guess a 4 yr old isn't considered a puppy, :lol: I have a shitzue, her name is Tootsie, same coloring as your new baby. Mom has her sister, Mandy Sue, they are 13 yrs old hard to believe they still seem like pups most of the time. Merlin sounds like a whiz of a name ;-) 

Joe was good to see you back again, hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe, so glad to know you are hopefully on the mend! Take care and don't overdo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe, glad you're feeling a bit better, hopefully you'll be right as rain soon. 

The little sweetie is laying by the water dish looking out the back yard. DH tried telling him that he is my dog, not his dog, lol...haven't found a dog yet that didn't fall instantly in love with DH, then told the other 2 dogs that they'd better not be spreading stories that he's a nice guy. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


hi Myfanwy, thanks for asking. Mom has been researching a lot of the foods/diet/etc. that one needs to eat after suffering from a bout of diverticulitis. And she has put Dad on this. Clear fluids for several days, then soft bland pureed foods for several more days, then soft foods, and finally back to a modified acid free diet. Mom figures that the getting back into a regular diet will happen in about 3 weeks or 4 weeks. Dad is very weak and does not have much appetite. So far he has progressed to one poached egg and half a slice of white bread a day besides his clear fluids. Today he has been pain free. Something has to be doing alright then, as far as I can see. Crossed fingers!!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


5mmdpns
Glad to hear your dad is doing better. Had to follow the same type of diet after my colitis attack last March. Not much fun.

Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

JoeP
Nice to 'see' you back. Glad to hear you are feeling better. Hope you were able to enjoy visiting with your grandmother.

Flockie


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HappyFamily, thank you for your salad recipe, love it and the pics are wonderful.
> 
> KatyNora, brag away, I would. Congratulations to your DD, so glad she's able to do something she loves.
> 
> Here is our new baby, I just brought him home today. He needs a new name, Suede just doesn't do it. He was a breeder and is 4yrs old, she wanted a good home for him where he wouldn't be bred anymore but just a loved member of the family so here he is. He's a little in culture shock, but we are going to crate train him and get him fully house broken, he's part way there, and I think he'll be just wonderful. He's a Shitzue.


How about Sidney?


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyFamily, thank you for your salad recipe, love it and the pics are wonderful.
> ...


Whoops--I should have read on--Wicket is a great name!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

marianne: That's the beauty once the chops are browned they simmer in the soup sauce for 45- 1 hour and no more standing required.MJW


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I used dry oniion soup with bread crumbs. Browned over medium and then turned down low to simmer with a single can of creamof chick and mushroom(together). However in the past that soup has been difficult to come by and so have used one of each. I used extra onions and garlic powder (rather heavy handed) and diluted all with sufficient water to cover the chops as it blends into a gravy.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe so sorry to hear of your digestive problems. As I have talked before of having Crohn's disease You probably are aware that this is frequently my diet. I take papaya enzymes and pineapple bromelein as well as lots of yogurt to re-establish the flora of the bowel with each bout. you can chew as many of the enzyme or pinapple as you wish after each"so called meal" they are digestive enzymes. Mango too is good. Juices or nectars once past the clear liq. stage.
These all provide the extra vitamins particularly C that you need for healing and A. Potatoes and rice are OK too.Brown rice if poss. Hope you progress well. I usually improve faster than 1-2 wks, usually 5 days after the antibiotics are finished I can eat baked potatos and rice. Then add chicken. Red meat last. We all are different but the doctors are always amazed that I do so well. I eat protein shakes with ice cream also. These are more satisfying than clear soups always and boullion. Marlark Marge.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Well, I would be curious to know what this Greek salad is...
We are neighbors, so lots of Greeks do come here, especially during ski season, and lots of Bulgarians go to Greek for an early or late sea season - like in May or October, so we sort of do share recipes... Makes the cooking richer... But I do wish to now what difference there are, it might give me some good ideas? Thanks!

Oh, this particular salad was sort of "invented" somewhere in the begging of the 20 century... first references are from something called Balkantourist, which was a company dealing with, obviously, tourism... 
Actually it is a very popular salad in Romania - but they call it Bulgarian Salad (salată bulgărească), and also in Czech Republic and Slovakia - opský salát.
And the shops are the people living in the aria surrounding Sofia - they use a very specific bulgarian dialect and are widely known for their stubborness. There are lots of jokes about them - and lots of jokes about them they actually made. They have great sense of hummer and have absolutely nothing to do with the salad, except giving it - unintentionally - the name. Probably the tourist company started the salad in Sofia - the capital - and thus named it after the locals. To sound more... native, I would guess... 

PP
Still would, please, to here about the greek salad?..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


the recipe I use includes
chunks of cucumber
chunks or thick slices of tomato
chopped onion, or sliced spring onion
or thinly sliced red onion
whole black olives
crumbled dry or fresh oreganum

drizzle with olive oil, and serve with crusty bread
and lemon wedges if liked.

oopsy, missed out the feta cheese, in chunks, or crumbled.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I had to get up and have some soup I was starving and I wanted to read up a little and saw Marge's post on all the diooked up all the fgestive hints. love it. thanks. I have to change my eating habits completely as I can not go through all of this pain again. I must be a wuss.

Take care I am off again. 

joe p

Had a wonderful time with Grandma and I have one recipe for Spanish Rice the Tamale thing is so involved I doubt I would ever do it again. She is off to Pheonix tomorrow and we are taking care of her dogs while she is gone. I do hope I can have the strength to do the knit in on Saturday.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello Friends, I just caught up with all the posts.
> 
> HandyFamily, nearly damaged my screen trying to take a bite of the salad. YUM!
> 
> ...


Ha, I've always wanted to try what the Goulash is like! But seeing the recipes it has always looked too complicated to me - but this seems doable! Thank you!!! I will try to talk my husband to make it though... just to be on the safe side - me trying to follow a recipe... hm... usually ends up it the trash... :mrgreen: But he does it according to the instructions, so I will copy that right now!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


OK, the difference is in the oreganum thing - but what is it? Hard to try it if I don't know what it is, and the dictionary is of no help, so... help??? Please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


a herb- I grow marjoram- and use that. Oreganum, is also called oregano.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I took these pictures yesterday. The first is early in the morning. I wasn't aiming for sunrise but rather the Heron on top of the neighbors boat canopy.
> ...


Haven't read the next 4 pages so might have a response, but I was thinking the same and had planned when I got here to see when Dave last posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


Dave shows up as 'online'.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


O, thanks - I did find this one... I think I only ever use it on pizzas...
But it is logical, Italians and Greeks use it a lot; and we use much more parsley...
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > the pic's of the sunset and heron are fantastic, those birds just amaze me. also i love to watch the cranes, they are like statues.
> ...


 :mrgreen: well, i don't know about a shining personality, but i am just me, no matter where you see me at, church, work,shopping, wherever, i am the same, and if i think it i say it, bad flaw. but i always say, if you don't want the truth, don't ask me, although sometimes i don't have to be ask :? i always try to be positive about things, although life gets tough sometimes, you still can always look around and see worse circumstances, and the oddest things just crack me up. don't know what that is about :roll: 
when we were in Olive G. we saw the waitress bring extra dressing to some folks sitting by us, bj said, huh, i didn't know you could do that, trust me he would have ask for extra long ago, we have bought the dressing several times, it doesn't last long here.
folks were asking about sam, think he was having computer problems, might have even taken the thing to the pc hospital, joe, i think was having company, dave, who knows...
everyone have a great day.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I think Dave mentioned once or twice that he had to go into London to do research for his lectures before the Olympics started. I'm pretty sure that's why we haven't heard from him. He's a busy guy!! Right, Dave?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello Friends, I just caught up with all the posts.
> 
> HandyFamily, nearly damaged my screen trying to take a bite of the salad. YUM!
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, I think Dave is just sitting back and watching the Tea Party goings on! Miss your comments Dave!

MyFamily, as far as the Greek salad is concerned: 
lettuce, tomatoe chunks or some tiny tomatoes, cucumber chunks, kalamara olives, sliced red onions, crumbled feta cheese, Greek salad dressing or olive oil. Some add green pepper slices. The ingredients are as much as is desired.
I buy the Kraft Greek Dressing here in Canada for this salad. This goes very well with oregano bread and a lamb chop, or enjoy on its own! The lettuce is what ever lettuce you have handy but I like the Romain lettuce the best.

Joe, diet changes (and such drastic ones at that!) are not easy to follow. How do you intend to keep away from the tomatoes and all the "spiced" up foods? Good luck with this one. You may want to consider taking some antacids with your meals if you are eating those types of foods.

*sighs* Marge and Flockie and anyone else with diet restrictions --> at least the foods are virtual that we post and can tweek them to suit our needs!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks so much!
I usually prefer lattice with ... small red radish? 
this things:








and cucumbers and green onion... no tomatoes there... but that's my taste, of course.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dave shows up as 'online'.


I often show up as online, too, when I'm not here...I tend not to log out when I close the window. Well, I have faith that he'll update us soon enough.

I'm having another coffee and then must get to the day's business. DD is going to the grandparents' next week and we have to do laundry, among other things.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, hey, girls, let the man have some personal life...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I usually show up online also because I never log out of KP, I live here. lol...even when I'm not here. 
I'm off for a 2nd cup also. 
Then to finish cleaning out the storage shed, oh the fun.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


There have been no Canada celebrations here in Canada at the moment nor over in Britain. Canada Day is July 1st and that is the day on which Canada celebrates its birthday. So Dave will not be sick because of the Canada Day celebrations -- they have not started yet.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Thanks so much!
> I usually prefer lattice with ... small red radish?
> this things:
> 
> ...


Yes, those are radishes! They are good in salads too. Of course, all food must be made according to one's taste and preference and what is grown locally in one's country!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, hey, girls, let the man have some personal life...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yes your pic shows radishes!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello, Myfanmy, aren't you supposed to be in bed? What is the time in NZ? I'm having a good day, testing my ears by trying to decide which is my favourite violin concerto. The trouble is I can't do anything else while I"m listening to good music. I'm sure Dave is alright, I expect he is in the library or at uni preparing his lectures for the rest of this semester.


Tessa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, if nobody hears from me by tonight, send the mouse catcher, lol...No, I only saw one out there and hopefully there aren't anymore. I reeeaaally dislike mice. YUCK!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hello, Myfanmy, aren't you supposed to be in bed? What is the time in NZ? I'm having a good day, testing my ears by trying to decide which is my favourite violin concerto. The trouble is I can't do anything else while I"m listening to good music. I'm sure Dave is alright, I expect he is in the library or at uni preparing his lectures for the rest of this semester.
> 
> Tessa


Hi!, yes it is early- past 3.30 am now- but I wanted to listen to the BBC- I have no means of recording the TV at present - my old VCR has come to the end of it's life- and the good ones got stolen a while back. Have not heard much about Syria lately [like yesterday] or the American political situation. I am often up around now, on breadmaking duty! no appointments today so I can rest when I need to!!!

Listening to violin concerti sounds a fabulous way of spending the day. I'll add the Albert Hall to my wish list!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Been reading but not replying - trying to get organized to go to a conference in PA this weekend. Have to decide what knitting projects to take, oh, and maybe pack a change or two of clothing!
Tomorrow I'm going to see my GD Liliana who ha officially doubled her birth weight, she is 2lbs 12oz!!!
Tonight I will drive 20 miles to watch two of my grandsons play baseball - one of them scored 2 runs on Mon. and I told him I hope he will have a repeat performance for me! 
Gotta run, DH is picking me up so we can get the truck from the repair shop. They've had it for 12 days, and I still don't think they fixed all the problems. 
Got to call the vet to board the dog for the weekend- that way he gets his shots and checkup at the same time. 
Those of you who are sick- hope you are feeling better soon. Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if nobody hears from me by tonight, send the mouse catcher, lol...No, I only saw one out there and hopefully there aren't anymore. I reeeaaally dislike mice. YUCK!


I don't like mice either. I'm glad I've only run across chipmunks in our barn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if nobody hears from me by tonight, send the mouse catcher, lol...No, I only saw one out there and hopefully there aren't anymore. I reeeaaally dislike mice. YUCK!
> ...


I dislike rats far more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe - sorry that you are feeling so poorly. Hope it clears up soon. Love to read James Patterson books and I haven't read Private yet. Let us know if it's a good one.

Flockie - thanks for the goulash recipe. Sounds easy to make and appetizing.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Me too, they totally freak me out. Mice are OK, so are spiders & snakes, but rats, yuk, repulsive.

Tessa


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

12 days!?Whatever was wrong with it - to take so long to repair... 

For the record - I actually like mice...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> 12 days!?Whatever was wrong with it - to take so long to repair...
> 
> For the record - I actually like mice...


don't mind the field mouse!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Been reading but not replying - trying to get organized to go to a conference in PA this weekend. Have to decide what knitting projects to take, oh, and maybe pack a change or two of clothing!
> Tomorrow I'm going to see my GD Liliana who ha officially doubled her birth weight, she is 2lbs 12oz!!!
> Tonight I will drive 20 miles to watch two of my grandsons play baseball - one of them scored 2 runs on Mon. and I told him I hope he will have a repeat performance for me!
> Gotta run, DH is picking me up so we can get the truck from the repair shop. They've had it for 12 days, and I still don't think they fixed all the problems.
> ...


What and where is this conference?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if nobody hears from me by tonight, send the mouse catcher, lol...No, I only saw one out there and hopefully there aren't anymore. I reeeaaally dislike mice. YUCK!
> ...


I rescue mice from the cats whenever I can. Just pick them up and relocate them.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if nobody hears from me by tonight, send the mouse catcher, lol...No, I only saw one out there and hopefully there aren't anymore. I reeeaaally dislike mice. YUCK!
> ...


I rescue mice from the cats whenever I can. Just pick them up and relocate them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.


It's coming along well! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

The vest is looking good, Nana J!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I love that lace!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

When we first moved to Grand Lake, Colorado there wasn't much to do (no TV in those days). My mom and I would sit on the couch at night and watch the mice run around (g), thus, I truly kind of like the little guys. Not in my house, however! Over the years our kids had mice/rats/gerbils/hamsters/snakes, etc for pets. I don't like creepy crawly spiders, cockroaches (double ick!), etc. Only thing I'm really scared of is scorpions which we do have in Arizona. Tarantulas aren't too bad if they are outside--hubby had a pet one in his school room. I told him if he brought it home for Christmas, I had a good can of Raid waiting for it. <g> He sent it home over the holiday with a student who brought a signed permission slip. :O)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DorisT said:


> The vest is looking good, Nana J!


Thank you- the hard work was done by Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I love that lace!


Sorlenna designed the pattern!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> 12 days!?Whatever was wrong with it - to take so long to repair...
> 
> For the record - I actually like mice...


Not really anything major, clogged fuel filter,small stuff, but it's an older model- 1978 - and a diesel - and I think they had to search a little more for parts, who knows - seems to be ok now, it made it up the big hill out of Ithaca and its parked here now. Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Juleen said:


> When we first moved to Grand Lake, Colorado there wasn't much to do (no TV in those days). My mom and I would sit on the couch at night and watch the mice run around (g), thus, I truly kind of like the little guys. Not in my house, however! Over the years our kids had mice/rats/gerbils/hamsters/snakes, etc for pets. I don't like creepy crawly spiders, cockroaches (double ick!), etc. Only thing I'm really scared of is scorpions which we do have in Arizona. Tarantulas aren't too bad if they are outside--hubby had a pet one in his school room. I told him if he brought it home for Christmas, I had a good can of Raid waiting for it. <g> He sent it home over the holiday with a student who brought a signed permission slip. :O)


We've had all kinds of pets, too, with me and the kids all being animal lovers--I did have mice and rats for a while when I was in high school (rats are smart!). I don't mind most spiders, but black widows must go if I see them in/close to the house, and the two things that really creep me out are centi-/millipedes (shuddering just typing the word) and cockroaches. UGH.

One of my favorite pets was my iguana. He was a lot of fun to have around.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.
> ...


That's gonna be smart! Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.


It is coming along nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > When we first moved to Grand Lake, Colorado there wasn't much to do (no TV in those days). My mom and I would sit on the couch at night and watch the mice run around (g), thus, I truly kind of like the little guys. Not in my house, however! Over the years our kids had mice/rats/gerbils/hamsters/snakes, etc for pets. I don't like creepy crawly spiders, cockroaches (double ick!), etc. Only thing I'm really scared of is scorpions which we do have in Arizona. Tarantulas aren't too bad if they are outside--hubby had a pet one in his school room. I told him if he brought it home for Christmas, I had a good can of Raid waiting for it. <g> He sent it home over the holiday with a student who brought a signed permission slip. :O)
> ...


Had all the usual pets when the kids were young- including lambs- in the city- guinea pigs, rabbits- liked my laboratory rat in Psych 2, but rats who think they 'own' my flat- as I had in one dump I lived in for 8 years [used to have night mares of dieing there] give me the willies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I am looking forward to trying it on- long way to go at the moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.
> ...


thank you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have had my share of pets. I even had a hedgehog, but my preference is still dogs. I like cats ok, but my DD is the one that got us into getting a cat. I also like fish, but when these go, that may be the end of that pet. I wish I could have lived in the country and could have had lots of pets, cows, horses, sheep, etc, but I never did, and now I am too old to take on that responsibility. I know how much work would be involved, and my knitting comes first! I love most animals, but wouldn't want many as pets, snakes, spiders, and mice to name a few.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone! Been reading but not replying - trying to get organized to go to a conference in PA this weekend. Have to decide what knitting projects to take, oh, and maybe pack a change or two of clothing!
> ...


The conference is in Lebanon,PA. It is our yearly get together with my DH's amateur radio Bible study group. We have people coming from Canada, Virginia, North Carolina, Tennessee,Minnesota, Ohio,Indiana, Georgia, New York, ond of course, Pennsylvania. It starts Fri. evening and ends after lunch on Sun. We are like a big family. Paula


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing you in it. Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Looking forward to seeing you, when that knee is fixed!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Myfanwy, can't wait to see it when you get it finished, it's looking great so far. 

I know it's an irrational fear, it's just mice, rats, gerbles, and even hamsters just do me in. I even had hamsters when I was a kid, I don't know what it is that I have such a phobia about them all though. 

Now I don't mind snakes, lizards, iguana's, even spiders, I can do without brown recluse or black widows, but in general, the fairly harmless ones don't bother me. 
Oh well, it is what it is. lol
We didn't come across any little critters to worry about so I'm very happy. We got it all cleaned out, swept, vacuumed, and the carpet cleaned, just waiting for it to dry now.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Goodness, it's getting tough to keep up with the tea party. I left the computer yesterday afternoon and came on today to find 8 more pages to read! What a busy group we are. Thanks to all who offered congratulations on DD's new job. Two friends took me out to dinner last night to celebrate. We went to a local brewery/pub - delicious fish and chips and a "sampler" of beers to try - great fun but I pretty well blew my diet off the track. :-D 

I do hope all who have been battling health issues will be feeling better soon. I know a lot of us (not all, of course) are defined as "seniors" and often have accompanying medical issues, but it seems that the tea party is a good place for us to get lots of encouragement as we go through those problems. I know it's been said before, but I have to say it anyway. This place is great!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, can't wait to see it when you get it finished, it's looking great so far.
> 
> I know it's an irrational fear, it's just mice, rats, gerbles, and even hamsters just do me in. I even had hamsters when I was a kid, I don't know what it is that I have such a phobia about them all though.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It is quite a way to go before we get to that point!!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I know what started my aversion to rats. When I was about 15 I came home from church one Sunday night, in the dark, and our cat was sitting on the doorstep with the kitten beside her. I picked the kitten up, she felt wet & I thought the cat had been fighting her, so I held her up to the light from the window. It wasn't the kitten but a near dead rat which was pouring blood all over my hands & arms. My mother heard my scream, I should think the neighbours did too, & came to the rescue as I was too shocked to move. I'm the same now, if one gets near me I scream & become paralysed on the spot. Too dumb to run!! If they are on the TV I have to close my eyes. One day my DH sent me to get the papers, there was one on the path, dead. He couldn't understand it when I got home half an hour later without the papers, wanted to know why I didn't step over it or walk round it. I just couldn't!!

I should have started this "it was a dark & stormy night........."

Tessa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, Tessa, that would have been the end of me. 
When we lived on Kodiak, Alaska, my stepmother, bless her little soul ( I really do love her, and we're close) had a pet rat, dads dachshund got into the cage, killed it and I stepped on it with bare feet in the the dark, I had issues with them before that, but that took it over the top. I was standing on the toilet screaming, dad was trying to figure out why, Marla had already figured it out. lol....I can laugh about it now, but I still can't take them.
Mind, I was in my 20's at the time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


Interesting. I assumed it was a knitting conference. Of course there are other kinds of activities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.


Lovely shot! What sort of butterfly is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessa and Poledra- that amounts to serious trauma. Even if you can find the funny side now.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.


wow, i like the color combo and also the pattern. great job too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.
> ...


thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.
> ...


Thank you. It is a Yellow Swallowtail. Those and Monarchs are my favorites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Once there were lots of butterflies here, now we see only the Monarch- I have grown the 'Swan plant' for them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.


Are these the flowers that your son replanted after his goat ate the first set/ If so, he did a good job. They are beautiful-nice and bright.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

myfanwy The wip looks great. Beautiful knitting. I like your color combination. Anxious to see it finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My attempt to photograph the sunrise through the window, this morning, and the 'red hot pokers' flowering at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy The wip looks great. Beautiful knitting. I like your color combination. Anxious to see it finished.


Thank you so much!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > When we first moved to Grand Lake, Colorado there wasn't much to do (no TV in those days). My mom and I would sit on the couch at night and watch the mice run around (g), thus, I truly kind of like the little guys. Not in my house, however! Over the years our kids had mice/rats/gerbils/hamsters/snakes, etc for pets. I don't like creepy crawly spiders, cockroaches (double ick!), etc. Only thing I'm really scared of is scorpions which we do have in Arizona. Tarantulas aren't too bad if they are outside--hubby had a pet one in his school room. I told him if he brought it home for Christmas, I had a good can of Raid waiting for it. <g> He sent it home over the holiday with a student who brought a signed permission slip. :O)
> ...


We get centipedes every so often. They totally freak me out. Sometimes, I will kill them.... but lots of times I will call my dad and tell him to kill his 'pet'. Flockie


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Caren, what a beautiful butterfly! Is that called a swallowtail?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Caren, what a beautiful butterfly! Is that called a swallowtail?


Well, I just read backwards and found my answer.

:lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.
> ...


No these are my hanging baskets.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Caren and Myfanwy, love the pictures. I don't think I have ever seen those red hot pokers. Is that what they are called? 

Today, I made a key lime pie. I did a graham cracker crust. Crush 12 graham crackers, add 6 tablespoons melted butter and 3 tablespoons sugar. Put into 9 inch pie plate and press around the bottom and sides. Bake 375 degrees (F) for 12 minutes. Cool.
The filling is 3/4 cup fresh key lime juice, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 4 egg yolks. Bake at 375 degrees(F) for 15 - 17 minutes. Cool completely. Top with whipped cream and garnish with zest from the limes. 

Optional, is to use the egg whites and create a meringue topping. I will use them for an egg white omelette tomorrow morning for breakfast. This morning I made Russian Helmets for mom, dad and me. We really enjoyed them. 

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> My attempt to photograph the sunrise through the window, this morning, and the 'red hot pokers' flowering at the moment.


Those are gorgeous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, what a beautiful butterfly! Is that called a swallowtail?
> ...


That's ok I almost answered without scrolling down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Caren and Myfanwy, love the pictures. I don't think I have ever seen those red hot pokers. Is that what they are called?
> 
> Today, I made a key lime pie. I did a graham cracker crust. Crush 12 graham crackers, add 6 tablespoons melted butter and 3 tablespoons sugar. Put into 9 inch pie plate and press around the bottom and sides. Bake 375 degrees (F) for 12 minutes. Cool.
> The filling is 3/4 cup fresh key lime juice, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 4 egg yolks. Bake at 375 degrees(F) for 15 - 17 minutes. Cool completely. Top with whipped cream and garnish with zest from the limes.
> ...


'red hot poker' is the only name I know for them!
your Key lime pie sounds delish, and very forbidden!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > My attempt to photograph the sunrise through the window, this morning, and the 'red hot pokers' flowering at the moment.
> ...


just wait until the 'bird of paradise' flowers come out! Anna next door cuts them back really hard but they are coming away magnificently this year! Although in Nature there are no sureties.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Caren and Myfanwy, love the pictures. I don't think I have ever seen those red hot pokers. Is that what they are called?
> ...


I will let you know later, we will have this tonight for dessert. We don't see key limes up here very often, and I bought them yesterday at the fruit market. There were about 40 of them in a mesh bag for $1.50 (US dollars) and it took 32 of them to get 3/4 cup juice. I will probably just juice the rest of them and freeze the juice for something else. I will also freeze the zest from them. Maybe I can use my mini muffin tins and make some small tartlets. 
Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


i am planning to make lime and poppyseed muffins for my coeliac neighbour.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Caren and Myfanwy, love the pictures. I don't think I have ever seen those red hot pokers. Is that what they are called?
> 
> Today, I made a key lime pie. I did a graham cracker crust. Crush 12 graham crackers, add 6 tablespoons melted butter and 3 tablespoons sugar. Put into 9 inch pie plate and press around the bottom and sides. Bake 375 degrees (F) for 12 minutes. Cool.
> The filling is 3/4 cup fresh key lime juice, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 4 egg yolks. Bake at 375 degrees(F) for 15 - 17 minutes. Cool completely. Top with whipped cream and garnish with zest from the limes.
> ...


The pie sounds delish, mmmm yum. Have you ever mixed the zest into the crust.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Caren and Myfanwy, love the pictures. I don't think I have ever seen those red hot pokers. Is that what they are called?
> ...


They are also called kniphofia uvaria (sp?) or fire lily, I think.

That is a lovely photo, I'm afraid I had to laugh at the misty window one, I know how easy it is to take those!

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> i am planning to make lime and poppyseed muffins for my coeliac neighbour.


Lemon and poppyseed is one of DD's favorites--may have to get her to try the lime. Bub wanted a pineapple at the store, and I got it cut up earlier--wow, is it good! I let it sit out for a day or so, and it got riper. He suggested empanadas, but I could eat it just plain.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Caren and Myfanwy, love the pictures. I don't think I have ever seen those red hot pokers. Is that what they are called?
> ...


Here is a web site about myfanwy's red hot poker flower!
http://jackyflowers.com/perennials-topmenu-35/perennials-p-t-topmenu-157/tritoma-or-kniphofia-topmenu-198/red-hot-fire-poker-topmenu-247

Sorry Tessa, I had not read through all the posts before seeing that you did answer myfanwy too. But that is ok, because more information is always better than a total lack of information! Perhaps Gingerwitch would like to comment on these as well. I have never grown them nor do I know anyone who has until myfanwy took her picture!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Tessa and Poledra- that amounts to serious trauma. Even if you can find the funny side now.


The funny thing is twice I've been cornered by a bull and calmly stood & stared it out while others made their slow escape, then slowly backed away to make mine. I didn't turn a hair, mind you I wouldn't do it voluntarily,

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how that fire is doing, or if they have got control of it yet? It was on our TV yesterday & it looked as though it was getting an even stronger hold. Is it near any human habitats yet?

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Does anyone know how that fire is doing, or if they have got control of it yet? It was on our TV yesterday & it looked as though it was getting an even stronger hold. Is it near any human habitats yet?
> 
> Tessa


If you mean a fire here, which one?  We have two that are major right now--one has burned down a lot of homes, though luckily, no one has been injured or killed. Another one is burning in Colorado now, too...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how that fire is doing, or if they have got control of it yet? It was on our TV yesterday & it looked as though it was getting an even stronger hold. Is it near any human habitats yet?
> ...


The one that has been burning for some time. I only saw the end of the story, there were helicopters shooting water over it & somebody saying if they had started that sooner it might not have spread so far.

Tessa


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Caren and Myfanwy, love the pictures. I don't think I have ever seen those red hot pokers. Is that what they are called?
> ...


Actually, I added the zest into the juice, milk, egg mixture. And since I have a few limes left over, I will add zest on top of the whipping cream just to make it pretty. I have not added zest to the crust before, have you done this?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> The one that has been burning for some time. I only saw the end of the story, there were helicopters shooting water over it & somebody saying if they had started that sooner it might not have spread so far.
> 
> Tessa


The one that has been burning for a while is actually still going--but it's in an area that's not so inhabited. The one doing all the damage at the moment is much more recent--people are upset about the way the firefighting has been handled, probably because it's done so much damage to human areas (234 structures burned so far, at last report). They're saying it's 35% contained at this point. It started June 4.

The other one has been burning since May 16...is now reported to be 51% contained. We have no way of knowing when they will be out.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, hey, girls, let the man have some personal life...


You made me laugh out loud!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Got that one right.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


I have added lemon zest to the crust when making lemon pies, it enhances the flavor.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have added lemon zest to the crust when making lemon pies, it enhances the flavor.


I've put it in the filling, too...may have to try a crust with some when I get a chance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


What I could see with my eye was far better- the leaves of the tree, were glowing golden and red- but the camera focus is less controllable than when you have a lens that you can adjust! Condensation is parr for the course in winter here. Glad it gave you a chuckle!
I like the name 'fire lily', did not realize they might be a lily- they are quite common in the North Island, often flowering as late as August.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > i am planning to make lime and poppyseed muffins for my coeliac neighbour.
> ...


We had a pineapple 'salad' made by Fale last week. peeled and grated pineapple, with milk- it was almost fizzy! and very delicious. Not usually much of a fan for pineapple- probably the sort that comes out of a tin!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> We had a pineapple 'salad' made by Fale last week. peeled and grated pineapple, with milk- it was almost fizzy! and very delicious. Not usually much of a fan for pineapple- probably the sort that comes out of a tin!


There is a world of difference between tinned and fresh! I told DD I think they can the parts that are tough and save the good bits for something else. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > We had a pineapple 'salad' made by Fale last week. peeled and grated pineapple, with milk- it was almost fizzy! and very delicious. Not usually much of a fan for pineapple- probably the sort that comes out of a tin!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.


That looks beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Great work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.
> ...


thank you, remember the real skill is with Sorlenna for designing the vest! I am almost up to the waist!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I love fresh pineapple, had never had it until I went to Mexico in 1990. Now we can get them for about £1 in Lidl's. Tessa


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.


Oh my goodness that is beautiful with the butterfly. Thanks so much for sharing.

Was sitting on top of a hill overlooking Canandaigua Lake at Bristol Harbour last year and there were monarch butterflies constantly flying by me and out over the length of the lake. My friend looked and noticed the whole tree was covered in the butterflies and they looked like they were the leaves. She had noticed they were starting out from the tree after resting on their migration. It was completely covered. I will never forget that day and hope I can be there on the same day again this year, but I'm not sure they will follow my calendar. To think something so delicate can fly all the way from Canada to Mexico and Baja Ca. Again, thanks for sharing your gorgeous photo and bringing up lovely memories for me.
Daralene


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am half through and will finish in a day or so. It is good and I heard from a friend he is writing the 3rd in the series with Private being the first of this trilogy. That is just gossip i really don't know . I like his writing very much. I took Mother to get an ultra sound for her neck arteries. I was not feeling really well but hung it out and made it through. I got a few groceries and came home and put things away and napped the rest of the afternoon. I am better tonight. Thank you all for caring. love it. joe p



budasha said:


> Joe - sorry that you are feeling so poorly. Hope it clears up soon. Love to read James Patterson books and I haven't read Private yet. Let us know if it's a good one.
> 
> Flockie - thanks for the goulash recipe. Sounds easy to make and appetizing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I have added lemon zest to the crust when making lemon pies, it enhances the flavor.
> ...


I do too but, I'm a big fan of lemon anything.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, I remember that Sorlenna designed it and she did a fabulous job, but I'll bet it is so much fun for her to see it being knit by others and the variation of the two colors. I think, she probably already said, that she would agree with all of us. Your knitting is beautiful!


Joe P, Sure hope Marge's tips will work for you. She knows a lot about this from what I've read and none of us want you hurting. It must really take your energy too from what people have said. Feel better soon :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Yes, I remember that Sorlenna designed it and she did a fabulous job, but I'll bet it is so much fun for her to see it being knit by others and the variation of the two colors. I think, she probably already said, that she would agree with all of us. Your knitting is beautiful!
> 
> Joe P, Sure hope Marge's tips will work for you. She knows a lot about this from what I've read and none of us want you hurting. It must really take your energy too from what people have said. Feel better soon :XD:


Why thank you mam!!

Also to Joe p, hope you feel 100% soon!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.
> ...


I just had to take that picture. You are welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, we had goat curry, at last- took me a while to butcher the leg. Bit hot for Fale, but I rather like it. I like the squish of the sweet raisins!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy, you are getting quite creative with your photo of the sun through the water on the window. Hmmmm, we have our own Tea Party photo show. Really lovely and I like the imaginative use of looking through the window.
Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy, you are getting quite creative with your photo of the sun through the water on the window. Hmmmm, we have our own Tea Party photo show. Really lovely and I like the imaginative use of looking through the window.
> Daralene


my goodness I will be getting puffed up with all this praise!!! But thank you!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I went back in and added more to that post as it brought up memories of a time in the FingerLakes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Yes, I remember that Sorlenna designed it and she did a fabulous job, but I'll bet it is so much fun for her to see it being knit by others and the variation of the two colors. I think, she probably already said, that she would agree with all of us. Your knitting is beautiful!


Oh, I think the real proof will be if someone else can do it from my directions...heh. Then I might think I've done well...but yes, absolutely it is exciting!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

The large standard Poodle needs his shots tomorrow and I need to do a large chicken salad for the man who cuts our shrubbery. I think I will have more energy. right??? what do you all think? he he. 

:0 joe


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> The large standard Poodle needs his shots tomorrow and I need to do a large chicken salad for the man who cuts our shrubbery. I think I will have more energy. right??? what do you all think? he he.
> 
> :0 joe


Well, I think you might, but put your health first. Perhaps the salad will wait till next time if you don't have the energy, but I'm sending energy waves your way. Can you feel them yet.

I just realized how many relatives I have in Texas now. A niece and 3 nephews and a cousin and his family. My cousin's house is amazing and on a lake. Have never been there but have seen photos and it is gorgeous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.
> ...


That would have made the most spectacular picture.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Budasha....My answer to your question about Netflix was in last week's Tea Party. Hope you saw it. I can PM you if not.

So glad you liked the Bonsai. There is so much involved in it with Asian philosophy and I look forward to learning more about it. The photo that looked the roughest is the one that will be a real masterpiece in a few years. Kind of like us. I think most of us are already masterpieces at this point. :roll: :lol: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

always good advice. Love y'all. 

joe p


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Okay, Red Hot Pokers--Lily family, hardy down to about minus 10 or 15 F., like moist conditions but very good drainage, come in variety of "hot" to warm colors--reds, oranges, yellows, buffs, nice summer flower if you're into the tall, upright, linear look and I tend to think of them as a "guy" flower, along with tulips, gladioli and dahlias. DH keeps asking why we don't have them (he knows very well I don't care for them much); maybe I'll be nice and buy him a pot for Father's day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa and Poledra- that amounts to serious trauma. Even if you can find the funny side now.
> ...


I've ridden bulls a few times, gave it up the last time I got hurt, 4" to the right and it would have been my head instead of my pecs that got stomped. lol...It was fun though while it lasted.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe, no dog ever died because they were late getting their shots. People have suffered longer because they did not do what they needed to do in regards to taking care of their health. If you dont take care of yourself, then you are not going to be much good for others when they need to count on you. Joe, be good, be kind, be wise to and about yourself.

Gingerwitch, I did not know that this hot lily came in different colors. Some lilies give off a beautiful fragrance, does this one? How tall do they get?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > We had a pineapple 'salad' made by Fale last week. peeled and grated pineapple, with milk- it was almost fizzy! and very delicious. Not usually much of a fan for pineapple- probably the sort that comes out of a tin!
> ...


When I was a kid pineapple began to be available frozen, and what a revelation that was. I don't think we ever saw fresh in those days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.


looks like it is going to show off Sorlennas pattern very well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.
> ...


thank you! I have just started the waist!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Nature dinning. I thought I'd share this picture.
> ...


I didn't know butterflys migrated- thought birds flying those distances was amazing but a butterfly? how could it do it. And how do they know where to go (any migratory animal that is not just butterflys).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Joe Glad you are feeling well enough to get back to us and do some other things- even if they aren't very exciting.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how that fire is doing, or if they have got control of it yet? It was on our TV yesterday & it looked as though it was getting an even stronger hold. Is it near any human habitats yet?
> ...


There is one in the Pagosa Springs, Co area now also.. started by lightening. It is less than 5 miles from a dear friends ranch and another mile from the hunting and fishing lodge that I ran for many years.. so hoping it doesn't get to them!! My horses are there, just hope they get all of them out, that would take some work, Matt has (at last count) 112 horses. I still call 5 of them mine though I gifted them to Matt when I moved, just couldn't see taking them from the mountains to the low country of SC.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> My attempt to photograph the sunrise through the window, this morning, and the 'red hot pokers' flowering at the moment.


The flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > My attempt to photograph the sunrise through the window, this morning, and the 'red hot pokers' flowering at the moment.
> ...


They are a treat of colour, when most things have died.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I love lemon pies or anything lemon. I will have to try adding some zest to the crust. It sounds good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The pie sounds so wonderful. And have to try zest in the crust, great idea. 

I hope they are able to get the fires better contained soon, or better yet out. 

Joe, glad you are doing better, just take it slow and don't overdo it.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I live in Myerstown, the next town east of Lebanon. I grew up in Lebanon and graduated from Lebanon High School, then Lebanon Valley College (in Annville, PA, two towns west of Lebanon). Enjoy your visit to my neck of the woods!



Grandmapaula said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


The amazing thing about butterflies is that it takes 3 generations of butterflies to make it north, so it is new butterflies that make it up here and how could they know if the parents and grandparents, so to speak, have already died. Then it is a whole new generation that migrates back south and they did not make the journey up here, so they can't know from having done the trip before. Not only that but they migrate back to the same trees. It truly is a miracle, but then so is changing from a caterpillar into something so beautiful.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


That's right. You are in your winter now. I wonder if our flower that we call bottle brush is a very distant relative. Yes, a wonderful burst of color to brighten your days.

Marianne - Hope your friends ranch will be ok and your gifted horses!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


What I know as a 'bottle brush' is a eucalypt. I wonder if we are talking of the same plant. Here they grow into a small shrub, rather than a tree.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


You are just flying through it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I have made a mistake with the third row- but to be honest I think you would be the only person who would notice- I am inclined to 'fudge' it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Today I put dishes in my china cabinet that I brought back from my mom's. I also brought her Blue Willow dishes. I've been trying to figure out which ones are older, but seems impossible. Not all of them have where they were made, but they have all the requirements of the pattern. She has some odd pieces that I am giving to my cousin, but selfishly, I want to keep the "better" ones. I like one cup better than another one, but the one I like doesn't say where it was made. The other one was made in UK. Such decisions!

My DD has another phone interview. She will still be in Paris. My phone bill is going to be sky high! This is for a kindergarten position which is what she really wants. I am praying that this will be the one! I would love for her to know something soon. She is still having a wonderful time, but said she is a little homesick. Of course I miss her, too. She will be home on Saturday! The dogs will go crazy!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the bottle brush plants, I hope to have a place to put one next spring.. was just a bit too late this year.. making new flower beds in this red clay is a major pain  This year I concentrated on the veggie garden.. have plan for an herb garden and to extend the flower bed in the front yard next year. I love plants of all kinds, I have some daylily that came from my Grandmothers house in Arkansas, also 3 of my Dad's Amarylis (sp) (I'm horrible at spelling sorry) This was my first attempt to plant Elephant ears.. just experimented with one.. it is doing awesome, so next year will add more. Rambling on.. time for pain pill and bed.. Doctor appointment was a disapointment today.. may have to do surgery, this isn't healing as well as he had hoped. Scheduling an MRI for a better look. 
Before I forget (again) I love the pie recipe.. and I always put zest in my pie crust.. just adds the right zing ;-) 
Joe, glad you are on the mend
Sam, miss your comments hope your computer is home from the PC clinic soon
Dave.. where ever you are I hope you are having a great time!! 
Can't wait to see the vests, I'm sure they will be spectacular!
Prayers of peace and hope for everyone..


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I'm going to have to remember to put some of the zest in the crust. By the way, the pie was delicious.... a little more tart than ones I have had from bakeries.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I live in Myerstown, the next town east of Lebanon. I grew up in Lebanon and graduated from Lebanon High School, then Lebanon Valley College (in Annville, PA, two towns west of Lebanon). Enjoy your visit to my neck of the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have had our meetings twice before in Lebanon. We will be at Kenbrook Bible Conference Center. Our group is going to Lancaster to the Mennonite Information Center and to see the Tabernacle Reproduction. I love that part o Pennsylvania and the drive down Rt.81 - beautiful country. Maybe when DH retires we can do more than flying visits. Paula


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Y'all have been so nice to make comments about me and this lower abdomen issues lately. 

I literally thought I was dieing Sunday and Monday the pain was totally extreme. ish. I don't want to go on as y'all don't need that trauma and drama huh? he he.

I will slowly drive the standard to the vet and I will come home and rest. I told the "girls" in the office about my malady and those kids are so good to me and said, "You just drive here and we will meet you and take Buck in and shoot him and you can drive right home. We don't want you to have a relapse." 

My God it sounds like I am dying. OMG 

Mother did well with artery test today but her neck is a little sore. She got a little dizzy afterwards and had a headache. She is better tonight.

I sat there waiting for her and the provider to come out and just stared into space. I was non plus after the trauma of the few days before I couldn't even read. How weird. Grandma is in Phoenix and only wants to eat McDonald's nuggets and breakfast sausage biscuits. She is very particular about what she eats to the point no one and I mean NO ONE can please her. I love her dearly but I had her direct me in the cooking to do it to match her wants and the rest of the family just don't do that. Oh well. I don't want the controversy I like her to be happy and satisfied. Nothing against her because I love her dearly.I am off to bed soon y'all take care hear? joe p


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I sound soooooooooooooo Texan don't ya think? he he.

joe p


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe, no dog ever died because they were late getting their shots. People have suffered longer because they did not do what they needed to do in regards to taking care of their health. If you dont take care of yourself, then you are not going to be much good for others when they need to count on you. Joe, be good, be kind, be wise to and about yourself.
> 
> Gingerwitch, I did not know that this hot lily came in different colors. Some lilies give off a beautiful fragrance, does this one? How tall do they get?


5mm, this isn't what you would traditionally think of as a lily but a member of the the botanical family liliaceae, the genus being Kniphofia. No fragrance to my knowledge, but the color and flower form varies quite a bit within the differing species. The height can also vary widely but the most commonly available varieties are in the 3 -4 foot range.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Joan Baez, one of my all-time favorite folk singers, sings about "the soul of the Monarch butterfly, Which I find a little bit scary". I can't remember the song or the context but I have the feeling she was referring to the miraculous internal mechanism that controls migratory behavior and how deterministic it all is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Is this week half term for Dave's lad? I know he has said half term was here, but can't remember is it was this week or last. If this week maybe he and the Lad have gone away for a few days? especailly as the Lads 'brother' was with his family.
Strange without either him or Sam. Sams computer should be back up and running soon hopefully.
Hope when Dave reads these He realises that it is concern for him rather than us being inquisitive- but normally he warns us when he is going to be away so we can't help but wonder if he is OK. Afterall as we have seen recently with KP regulars things don't always go well.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love the bottle brush plants, I hope to have a place to put one next spring.. was just a bit too late this year.. making new flower beds in this red clay is a major pain  This year I concentrated on the veggie garden.. have plan for an herb garden and to extend the flower bed in the front yard next year. I love plants of all kinds, I have some daylily that came from my Grandmothers house in Arkansas, also 3 of my Dad's Amarylis (sp) (I'm horrible at spelling sorry) This was my first attempt to plant Elephant ears.. just experimented with one.. it is doing awesome, so next year will add more. Rambling on.. time for pain pill and bed.. Doctor appointment was a disapointment today.. may have to do surgery, this isn't healing as well as he had hoped. Scheduling an MRI for a better look.
> Before I forget (again) I love the pie recipe.. and I always put zest in my pie crust.. just adds the right zing ;-)
> Joe, glad you are on the mend
> Sam, miss your comments hope your computer is home from the PC clinic soon
> ...


And lots of prayers for you, too, Marianne, that you won't need surgery.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Half-term in the UK was last week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I think Dave mentioned once or twice that he had to go into London to do research for his lectures before the Olympics started. I'm pretty sure that's why we haven't heard from him. He's a busy guy!! Right, Dave?


Good Morning chaps and chappesses, this week's plan was to do some intensive research ahead of the pointless farrago due to hit London at the end of next month, they have to reduce Londoner's use of the transport system by 30%, LOCOG and the IOC aren't exactly popular with a lot of people!

But it wasn't to be, we had a bit of rain.

June has been the worst wash-out ever. In England we usually talk of 'Flaming June', it's traditionally the hottest and driest month, temperatures frequently top 100degF and it can be miserable in the centre of town with weather inversions due to London's topography.

This year has been different, it started raining, again, at 11:00pm on Sunday, hard. In just six hours, the average rainfall for June fell on South East England, by Tuesday afternoon when it finally stopped, nearly two month's rain had fallen! Roads became rivers, the area is hilly and the rail network has had problems as cuttings and tunnels flooded, not good when the network is electrified with a 'third rail' system.

I live on the North side of the outer ring of hills to the South of London, the roads either end of my road became rivers as the drainage systems over-flowed. Two streams which join the Thames rise within a mile of my house, each pass a furlong either side. The one to the East is in a tight cutting, people whose gardens it runs through have had their lawns turn into flood plains! The rivulet at the Western end of my road has caused even more problems, when my road was built in the 1920s, it was diverted to an underground drain, this was buried for a mile under the central reservation of a dual carriageway until it could rise at _High Brooms Park_ lower on the ridge. Of course the underground drain couldn't cope, water streamed down the hill, filled the underground services cutting electricity and telephones and we all had to sand-bag our houses. Even the mobile phone network went down at times because the cables and power to relay stations and masts were flooded, services were intermittent!

The boys stayed here on Monday, luckily they didn't have exams, but struggled in Tuesday as the rains eased. But they made themselves useful on Monday, helping the the worst affected in my road, only fifty houses away, with sand-bagging. All in all, it's been 'interesting'!

Yesterday was dry, so I was able to give my Wednesday lecture and do some visit our tailors and hatters in the afternoon, a priority ahead of next week.

I've just read twenty pages or so of posts and am glad everybody has been having fun on the _Tea Party_. Lovely photos and great receipts, particularly the _Bulgarian Salad_, something I haven't tasted in many years, thank you for that one _HandyFamily_, it'll be on the menu one weekend soon!

I'm hoping to get some research done to-day, before the rains return at 7:00pm this evening, I'm not sure where it will go, the ground is thoroughly sodden. I wasn't flooded out, but the gardens of houses to the West of me are still ponds and the woods are a quagmire!

Summer in England, lovely!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave,
> This is Jamie, LOVE the Pork and Mushroom!!!! They were just perfect. The flavor was balanced just right, the hint of mustard in the sauce gives it that perfect taste. This is the first time that mustard tasted good pared with pork. Before this I only liked mustard with ham. I'm really looking forward to trying the other pork receipts. If they taste as good you are a food genius! This is from true foodie.


Thanks Jamie, I'm glad you like the sauce, try it with lamb chump chops!

Dave


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Juleen said:


> I don't like creepy crawly spiders, cockroaches (double ick!), etc. Only thing I'm really scared of is scorpions which we do have in Arizona. Tarantulas aren't too bad if they are outside--hubby had a pet one in his school room. I told him if he brought it home for Christmas, I had a good can of Raid waiting for it. <g> He sent it home over the holiday with a student who brought a signed permission slip. :O)


Hahaha, I like that!
And, for the record, I don't allow anything with more than 4 feet in the house... and if some should invade it, I would be at war with them!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > 12 days!?Whatever was wrong with it - to take so long to repair...
> ...


Hey, I am a '73 model... and I'm not old! 
;-) :lol:


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome back Dave. I in Australia have not heard about the down pours you have been having. I am so happy you and Lads are safe. I am also happy that your neighbours are safe and it is the yard and not their homes that were flooded.

It is a concern there is more rain coming.

LesleighAnne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to have you back Dave- as you know we have been a little concerned as you don't to 'disappear' without warning. Hadn't heard anything about the weather. Youve had more winterish weather than us- although it has been cold but a dry June for us. 
What a shame you can't send the rain Sorlennas way to put out the fires.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


A lemon or lime pie should be a little tart. At least I think so.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave, good to see you back. I do hope the water finds some place to run off to, before the rain starts again.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I talked with my niece last night and her Mom lives in the London area, she told me about the horrid rains that have hit lately. Patty's garden is a pond, is without power and if it rains much more they are sure the water will be in the home. Sandbags are holding for now but they are moving things upward as they can just in case.
Dave, just know that you are very much missed by all on TP, hope you are able to get around to do your research. So glad your home is safe, the power issues are rough to deal with, I've dealt with many during hurricane seasons in Texas! 
Wishing everyone a safe and enjoyable day.. keeping all in my prayers


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, sorry to hear of all the water there, and of course you probably know from others that we could use alot here. How sad about all the sand bagging and yards and gardens ruined. I am happy at this point and I pray for the future that no water in the houses or basements if you have them there. We don't have basements here in Texas to my knowledge at least not down here in Central Southern Texas. 

Good luck to you all tonight. 

joe p.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Dave! As you've probably read, everyone missed you and your witty comments. Sorry to hear of your water problems. I saw on TV recently the high water either in Northern England or Scotland with cars just floating. I guess now it's your turn. It was nice that the boys volunteered to help your neighbors. Let's hope the rains abate and everything dries out soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Welcome back, Dave! As you've probably read, everyone missed you and your witty comments. Sorry to hear of your water problems. I saw on TV recently the high water either in Northern England or Scotland with cars just floating. I guess now it's your turn. It was nice that the boys volunteered to help your neighbors. Let's hope the rains abate and everything dries out soon.


The floating cars were in Wales.
Dave, on the bright side, you wont have to have water restrictions for watering your garden plants!!! We did miss your comments while you were away! Welcome back!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dave mentioned once or twice that he had to go into London to do research for his lectures before the Olympics started. I'm pretty sure that's why we haven't heard from him. He's a busy guy!! Right, Dave?
> ...


Good morning Dave (Afternoon to you I guess)
Your salutation reminded me of my DH--he uses the phrase "dudes and dudesses"--cute! I do hope the powers that be have finally lifted the hose pipe ban, and that all this rain is helping to replenish the aquifers. For you and others interested in following the beached dock situation here and learning more about the potential ecological impact of any invasive species that may have escaped into our waters prior to clean-up, you can go to ORn.ws/tsunami-debris, or search the Hatfield Marine Science Center website. Best of luck with all this rain--It doesn't bode well for Wimbledon which must be starting any day now--we love to watch it over a cup of early morning tea and coffee here.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


I'm familiar with the hills around Ithaca and they can be pretty steep. Beautiful area, and I suppose the hills make it so beautiful with all the waterfalls there and the lake. A '78 model. You must be giving that truck some lovin' care to keep it going that long.

HandyFamily, like that when you said you are a '73 model and not old. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You're not getting older, you're getting Better!
________________________
Marianne, sure hope you don't have to get surgery. Sorry about that news.
________________________
Joe P, take care and be well. Put yourself first whenever you can. I know you aren't used to that. I think you have a lot of responsibilities making you put yourself last, so just know you are thought of and we care about how you are doing.
_________________________
Myfanwy, I will have to check on that bottle brush for you. Maybe I am remembering wrong. Ok, you can check here:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=flowers+bottle+brush&qpvt=flowers+bottle+brush&FORM=IGRE
_________________________
Dave, so glad you are ok with all that flooding and your house didn't flood. That is a lot of rain all at once. At least you know you are missed when you are away from the TP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


Good Morning all, From Friday, down under! Busy day ahead, so expect to be in catch up mode with the TP from here on till tomorrow's new party, and even then Saturday promises to be busy with a trip to the Art Gallery in the city. Fortunately the trains will be running, they are electrifying them and often the weekend trains become a bus, which has to wander all over the city picking up people from the stations. A very slow process!
Glad you are surviving the flooding Dave!
It felt very quiet without your input!
Be interested to see a pic. of your 'bottle brush' Daralene.
Hope those with health issues are feeling comfortable, and as happy as can be expected!
The vest will be on 'hold' today.

that looks like mostly eucalypts, Daralene, apart from the one that looked like our native, 'Pohutukawa'.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Gingerwitch: That was fascinating to read about that on the first site and to be able to see the web cams on the other. So amazing that tons of debris will make it across the coast to the US and Canada! 5 million tons of debris from the tsunami...Wow. I know that much won't make it across, 1.5 expected. We are all inter-connected!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > that looks like mostly eucalypts, Daralene, apart from the one that looked like our native, 'Pohutukawa'.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD has another phone interview. She will still be in Paris. My phone bill is going to be sky high! This is for a kindergarten position which is what she really wants. I am praying that this will be the one! I would love for her to know something soon. She is still having a wonderful time, but said she is a little homesick. Of course I miss her, too. She will be home on Saturday! The dogs will go crazy!


Pammie, you certainly are getting a lot done.

How wonderful that your daughter is getting another interview, but I imagine phone interviews are difficult. Hope she gets this one!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> Gingerwitch: That was fascinating to read about that on the first site and to be able to see the web cams on the other. So amazing that tons of debris will make it across the coast to the US and Canada! 5 million tons of debris from the tsunami...Wow. I know that much won't make it across, 1.5 expected. We are all inter-connected!


I just had a conversation with a friend who thinks the Gov. should use some of the federal stimulus money to employ out of work individuals to do the clean-up. That's such good sense you know it'll never fly!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerwitch: That was fascinating to read about that on the first site and to be able to see the web cams on the other. So amazing that tons of debris will make it across the coast to the US and Canada! 5 million tons of debris from the tsunami...Wow. I know that much won't make it across, 1.5 expected. We are all inter-connected!
> ...


It sure makes sense to me. Ya got that one right!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thought Sorlenna and NanaCaren in particular might like to see my plans for the WIP today. the navy is to be the waist, because my stash is not large, I will use the darker blue for the 'body'.


That looks like a lovely pattern.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerwitch: That was fascinating to read about that on the first site and to be able to see the web cams on the other. So amazing that tons of debris will make it across the coast to the US and Canada! 5 million tons of debris from the tsunami...Wow. I know that much won't make it across, 1.5 expected. We are all inter-connected!
> ...


Uh, oh, getting political now! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Have never seen red hot pokers live. They are beautiful. Can hardly wait to see your bird of paradise. I had one once as a house plant and it took many years to bloom. It got too big for me to keep in the house so I gave it away. Maybe I should look for another one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am half through and will finish in a day or so. It is good and I heard from a friend he is writing the 3rd in the series with Private being the first of this trilogy. That is just gossip i really don't know . I like his writing very much. I took Mother to get an ultra sound for her neck arteries. I was not feeling really well but hung it out and made it through. I got a few groceries and came home and put things away and napped the rest of the afternoon. I am better tonight. Thank you all for caring. love it. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad that you're feeling a bit better . Thanks for the info about Private. My bro and SIL were here and they left me a book by Jeffrey Archer "Only Time Will Tell". It also is the 1st in a series of Clifton chronicles about the life of Harry Clifton as a dock worker in Bristol. Should be interesting.

We spent the morning getting the waterfall running in the fish pond. Since my DH can no longer see, this job falls to me. I should have paid more attention when he was doing it. Of course, I never thought that I'd have to do it. My bro and SIL were very helpful and I now have notes on what to do first. Should be easy in the Fall when I have to take everything apart. Now is the time I wish I had a passel of kids to help out.

I sure hope the filter does its job. The pond water is terrible. I can only see the fish when they come up to feed. We have a lot of soil in the pond because of the plants we had put in. Most of them are gone except for the lillies but I don't know of any way to clean the bottom without draining it and that's not an option. Anybody got any suggestions?

By the way, I made the Maple spareribs casserole yesterday and it was a big hit. My SIL went home with the receipt.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi Dave
I made the pork chops with muchroom and mustard gravy. They were awesome. I have the ingredients for the pork and beans. I will be making them next week. Thanks for the recipes. Stay dry. I hope the rains cease before any homes are flooded.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

daralene said:


> Budasha....My answer to your question about Netflix was in last week's Tea Party. Hope you saw it. I can PM you if not.
> 
> Yes, I did - thanks.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back, Dave! As you've probably read, everyone missed you and your witty comments. Sorry to hear of your water problems. I saw on TV recently the high water either in Northern England or Scotland with cars just floating. I guess now it's your turn. It was nice that the boys volunteered to help your neighbors. Let's hope the rains abate and everything dries out soon.
> ...


There were floating cars in Kent, Surrey and Sussex too!

Three of the water companies in the South that rely on surface water have lifted their hosepipe ban, but four more are still in placethey rely on underground aquifers and it takes months for water to reach them. W had two years of below-average rainfall and this isn't the right time of year, plants are growing and they suck up a lot of the water. It's good for the stinging nettles, they're 7ft tall in the woods!

The rain has played havoc with the schedule for _Queen's Tennis_ Tournament this week, they lost two days of play. _Royal Ascot_ is next week, then it's _Wimbledon Fortnight_.

At the moment the Jet stream is dragging more Atlantic low pressures systems across the country, tomorrow and Saturday could be unpleasant, it's almost impossible to produce longe range forecasts for the UK, but unless the air currents move a couple of hundred miles, we're in for more rain.

We're in the strange situation of having flood warnings and drought restrictions at the same time. It's not all bad though, the Olympics are at the end of July and August and that's traditionally a wet period!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I am not surprised it grew too big, the leaves are enormous, the flower is quite stunning- but they probably won't flower for me now I have been boasting about them! I also have canna lilies that have grown through from nextdoor- but I do regret that it is too hot here for the paeony, I used to grow those in Christchurch- but you get frosts there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


One wonders if the Olympics will be a wash out as well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Did you mean "peony"? Yes we do get frost here but my peonies are all blooming right now. My wisteria is in full bloom and is so pretty and the fragrance is wonderful. This is the first time it has had so many blooms. I plan to post a photo as soon as I can get my head around the posting again. 
_________________
Dave - glad to see you back. Sorry to hear about all the flooding. You certainly don't need that. Too bad you can't send some water our way; we're on restricted water use right now.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Gingerwitch: That was fascinating to read about that on the first site and to be able to see the web cams on the other. So amazing that tons of debris will make it across the coast to the US and Canada! 5 million tons of debris from the tsunami...Wow. I know that much won't make it across, 1.5 expected. We are all inter-connected!
> ...


The kind of thing they sensibly did in the big depression. And did the public some good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Just an alternate spelling! they do need frost to do well. Looking forward to seeing your wisteria!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


I think that's a peony variant spelling.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Dave
> I made the pork chops with muchroom and mustard gravy. They were awesome. I have the ingredients for the pork and beans. I will be making them next week. Thanks for the recipes. Stay dry. I hope the rains cease before any homes are flooded.


I'm glad you enjoyed that dish, it's one of our favourites.

Loved your photos, I can see why yoou go there for the Summer.

We need about a week without rain for the surface water to either drain away, or get drawn up by plants, unfortunately there's more rain on the way and it doesn't really have anywhere to go, they've just issued more flood alerts across Southern England. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last weekend, There's a band of rain crossing us tonight, then after a dry spell tomorrow morning before more persistent heavy rain tomorrow afternoon.

They suggest it might be dry on Sunday, but I'm not planning a barbecue!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> One wonders if the Olympics will be a wash out as well!


Stupid place to put them!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie, you certainly are getting a lot done.

How wonderful that your daughter is getting another interview, but I imagine phone interviews are difficult. Hope she gets this one![/quote]

Thank you so much. She really wants this one. Of course, we may not know anything for weeks!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

After all the rain this week we still have hosepipe ban. They have issued us with a weather warning for the next two days.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ran some errands today, and then went to see my mom. She isn't doing well today. I talked with the nurse, and she said that it is close to time to move her upstairs to the full nursing care. Really made me sad, but she is so tired, and honestly seems to have just given up. On Monday she was great! She just isn't bouncing back like she used to.

Tomorrow I'm going to my sister's to help with an estate sale. Hope everything gets sold!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I think that's what Dave is hoping!! :roll:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> After all the rain this week we still have hosepipe ban. They have issued us with a weather warning for the next two days.


It's all pretty insane, Thames Water finally lifted their hosepipe ban to-day, not that we need to water any plants. It's just started raining here, not hard, but it's set in for the night. We're on 'Yellow Flood Alert', I'm hoping it won't go beyond that.

Hope it eases where you are, my friends down in Littlehampton said it was really grim earlier in the week.

Dave


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Pammie, you certainly are getting a lot done.
> 
> How wonderful that your daughter is getting another interview, but I imagine phone interviews are difficult. Hope she gets this one!
> 
> Thank you so much. She really wants this one. Of course, we may not know anything for weeks!


Hang in there, Pammie. It was several weeks before my DD got her job offer, but it all worked out well. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your DD, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, here I am again getting caught up! Now I need to figure out what's for supper (again, ha ha). I found a recipe that looks pretty convertible to sugar free AND is a no bake pie--it's about 95F today, so the oven stays off! I'll have to jot out for a couple of things, but I think it will work well (cream cheese/whipped cream type pie).

I've also finally gotten the gelatin, so I will try the souffle, but on a cooler day.

Knitting has been on hiatus, too; I have been rather at a loss as to what to tackle next, so I have just been sorting the stash and finishing up some odds and ends while I wait to see what calls to me. I *think* I have it in my head now to do the third version of my dragony shawl (was commissioned by a fellow artist last year and I have yet to write up the pattern) if I have a yarn that will suit. I'm leaning toward the Patons lace in red/yellow/orange...we'll see. For this version, the variegated yarn should work, and it will be lighter and thinner than the others, too.

Tomorrow will be an errand day, as DD is preparing to go to the grandparents' next week (laundry, first!). I may even make it over to the LYS to spend my gift card at last.

Meanwhile, I continue to hope that we get rain while others don't get more, that waters recede where needed and flames die out, and that all who are facing health issues are mending.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, KatyNora. It is so hard to be upbeat and try to ease her concerns. But that is what moms do! I at least feel more encouraged since she has had some calls. I just hope we find out soon so we will not have to worry for the whole summer!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, here I am again getting caught up! Now I need to figure out what's for supper (again, ha ha). I found a recipe that looks pretty convertible to sugar free AND is a no bake pie--it's about 95F today, so the oven stays off! I'll have to jot out for a couple of things, but I think it will work well (cream cheese/whipped cream type pie).
> 
> I've also finally gotten the gelatin, so I will try the souffle, but on a cooler day.
> 
> ...


I simply love this particular yarn and will probably use it for my next afghan. It has a tree of life square in the current one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I simply love this particular yarn and will probably use it for my next afghan. It has a tree of life square in the current one.


I got some of the sequined kind a while back but haven't used it yet--have you ever tried it out? I'm wondering if the sequins will make bumps or be otherwise fiddly?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > After all the rain this week we still have hosepipe ban. They have issued us with a weather warning for the next two days.
> ...


We are just outside Rye and have not been hit as bad as they have along the coast. Having said that the rain has started again.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I simply love this particular yarn and will probably use it for my next afghan. It has a tree of life square in the current one.
> ...


I was surprised that the sequins did not cause a problem, especially since I needed to use it double. I was looking for something a bit sparkly for a tree of life panel representing winter. I ended up deciding on the first yarn I had tried. The sequin yarn would not have been a problem I thought, but also it did not seem that it would be terribly effective. I had white. My conclusion is that I am a little doubtful that the sequins do much to enhance the yarn but that they would not be a nuisance. But I do really love this yarn, though trying to approach matching the variegation to use it double is a daunting task.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I was surprised that the sequins did not cause a problem, especially since I needed to use it double. I was looking for something a bit sparkly for a tree of life panel representing winter. I ended up deciding on the first yarn I had tried. The sequin yarn would not have been a problem I thought, but also it did not seem that it would be terribly effective. I had white. My conclusion is that I am a little doubtful that the sequins do much to enhance the yarn but that they would not be a nuisance. But I do really love this yarn, though trying to approach matching the variegation to use it double is a daunting task.


Good to know! I was thinking of something sparkly (just a bit) for a holiday something-or-other (I got black, which is hard enough to work with--will have to get out my bright light), and I may double it, depending on the project I decide on. I suspect that once I've used the plain Patons Lace, I'll have a pretty good handle on how it works up and they won't be a problem. Thanks!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


For all you flower lovers: 1st bloom on a new p(a)eony---


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love peonies! My mother has a very large one--would love to have a piece of it, but I'm sure it would not survive here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


Just as well the coast has moved over the centuries!
One of my mums strongest memories of visiting me in London was a day trip out to Rye. We hardly saw anything it was so wet! But we are mad travellers who are quite happy to be kept indoors by rain. And we did get enough of a dry spell to spend some time wandering its wonderful streets. Mum still talks about it over 10 years later. However we wouldn't want this much rain.
Was talking to my brother in China an hour ago. THey leave for Europe tonight, and arrive in London in about two weeks. After talking to me he has decided that maybe they need stronger umbrellas, raincoats and more jumpers. They were packing for summer oddly enough.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For all you flower lovers: 1st bloom on a new p(a)eony---[/quote]

I love peonies . I will have to keep an eye out for the yellow ones.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful flower!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Gingerwitch for the yellow peony photo! We used to have the huge double pinks and whites.

Dave, those cars need some outboard motors on them to do double duty! We are raining here too at the moment.

I had the easiest supper going tonight -- a peanut butter and dill pickle sandwich on whole wheat! It was great!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Such a beautiful color. Thank you Gingerwitch. I can almost smell it. Is yellow rare for peonies?

That was cute about the cars needing outoboard motors. I'm picturing James Bond taking his car for a swim.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful peony. I have never seen a yellow one. My grandfather had lots of peony bushes. They were all pink and white.
I do have a story. When my MIL moved to Rochester and bought a house there was a beautiful pink poeny bush. She was quite concerned that she would lose the bush. It was full of ants so she sprayed it with insecticide. Needless to say when she told everyone at work the next day they told her the ants belonged on the peony. Her peony eventually died.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Yellow peonies are not rare, but certainly not seen as often as the reds and pinks, which probably makes them more valuable. I know that the one in the photograph, which was donated to us, was valued at over $100.00. Growing them successfully here is challenging as they prefer winters with much lower average temps. than we generally have.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad you are back Dave. 

You mentioned all about that water and I made comment earlier before I went to town. I hope you all are beginning to dry out but it sounds like you are in for more. Sorry to say. Hope you are better where you are. Take care, Dave. 

I have had some major dietary changes given to me and I am a little disgruntled with them. I will live through I guess. 

Talk later. 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Gingerwitch for the yellow peony photo! We used to have the huge double pinks and whites.
> 
> Dave, those cars need some outboard motors on them to do double duty! We are raining here too at the moment.
> 
> I had the easiest supper going tonight -- a peanut butter and dill pickle sandwich on whole wheat! It was great!


This year is the fiftieth anniversary of the amazing _Amphicar_, they were quite popular in the 1960s, one might come in handy if this weather continues!

http://www.amphicars.com/acfaq.htm

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Glad you are back Dave.
> 
> You mentioned all about that water and I made comment earlier before I went to town. I hope you all are beginning to dry out but it sounds like you are in for more. Sorry to say. Hope you are better where you are. Take care, Dave.
> 
> ...


We all want you well and you back smiling again! And you will live to tell the tale of your major dietary intake changes!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


absolutly stunning, i love plants and i have so many white peonys and i swear one time this spring i lost count at 23-25 big blooms. i don't have half the red or hot pink ones that i do in white, do the yellow have the great smell. i have never seen that color, beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gingerwitch for the yellow peony photo! We used to have the huge double pinks and whites.
> ...


I remember the Amphicars, always wanted one.. my Dad said they were not practical for our area though, he just wanted his cabin cruiser boat, LOL.. and yep he got one!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Southern
For all you flower lovers: 1st bloom on a new p(a)eony---[/quote said:


> absolutly stunning, i love plants and i have so many white peonys and i swear one time this spring i lost count at 23-25 big blooms. i don't have half the red or hot pink ones that i do in white, do the yellow have the great smell. i have never seen that color, beautiful, thanks for sharing.


As this one's just a babe I haven't stooped low enough to check out whether there's a fragrance! I'll get back to you tomorrow evening with the verdict as I'm at the garden all day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gingerwitch for the yellow peony photo! We used to have the huge double pinks and whites.
> ...


Now that is a reeaally cool car. And I could see where it may be needed eventually, but I sure hope it's not. 
Hope you and your neighbors stay dry.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well just finished catching up. Dave it is as if our heart and soul was on hold until Joe and yourself returned. Now awaiting anxiously post from Sam. The discussion was lively and very varied and infinitely useful, despite your absence.
I have had health issues all week since a fall injured my knee and activated the fibro again. Needed a walker for a few days and every step up on the bus or stair aggravates it more. Neuritis may also be playing part. Joe take heart many of the restrictions can be temporary until the inflammation subsides and yogurt is my fall back product- high in protein yet soothing. Avoiding seeds and strings will always be wise. I believe I mentioned that I use a product called genesisx24 a liquid vitamin, mineral and herbal supplement which improves vitality and has many anti-inflammatory effects. I can actually feel the difference after a couple of days without it. Rest is important and you may have exceeded your stress tolerance with all the physical work and the moving of your Mom and fighting with the govt for funding. These kind of things sometimes upset the applecart. My fondest wishes for your recovery. 
Nana: Loving all the info and pics of New Zealand and it would be on my bucket list. So if you find a parachute lodged in one of those trees No I tried 2 with 1 stone.
I long for green vegetation as it is so lacking here. Water elements too would be lovely. Wish I had taken more interest while I was working in my own environment and put in more perennial growth. I was a sucker for instant color every summer. Today at the senior ctr they had a barbecue and played a version of family feud which was fun and my team won. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Well just finished catching up. Dave it is as if our heart and soul was on hold until Joe and yourself returned. Now awaiting anxiously post from Sam. The discussion was lively and very varied and infinitely useful, despite your absence.
> I have had health issues all week since a fall injured my knee and activated the fibro again. Needed a walker for a few days and every step up on the bus or stair aggravates it more. Neuritis may also be playing part. Joe take heart many of the restrictions can be temporary until the inflammation subsides and yogurt is my fall back product- high in protein yet soothing. Avoiding seeds and strings will always be wise. I believe I mentioned that I use a product called genesisx24 a liquid vitamin, mineral and herbal supplement which improves vitality and has many anti-inflammatory effects. I can actually feel the difference after a couple of days without it. Rest is important and you may have exceeded your stress tolerance with all the physical work and the moving of your Mom and fighting with the govt for funding. These kind of things sometimes upset the applecart. My fondest wishes for your recovery.
> Nana: Loving all the info and pics of New Zealand and it would be on my bucket list. So if you find a parachute lodged in one of those trees No I tried 2 with 1 stone.
> I long for green vegetation as it is so lacking here. Water elements too would be lovely. Wish I had taken more interest while I was working in my own environment and put in more perennial growth. I was a sucker for instant color every summer. Today at the senior ctr they had a barbecue and played a version of family feud which was fun and my team won. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


Thanks Marge, it was a bit worrying watching the water roll down the side of the hill, but my end of the road drains quite well; the other end, where the original riverbed is, always floods gardens, the houses have extra protection.

I hope you recover from your fall and your knee calms down quickly. I wrecked my cartilage playing rugger when I was a lad, it sort of settled after two years physiotherapy, but still goes from time to time and has to be strapped up for six weeks or so, you have my sympathy, knee pains are miserable.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

A couple of people have asked me for a simplified maple leaf napkin ring for Canada Day, without the chequered stripe, so here is the revised pattern:

*Canada Day Napkin Ring*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Red and White
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
R: Red yarn
W: White yarn
K: Knit
P: Purl

*Instructions:*

With red yarn, cast on 6 stitches using two-needle method, then cast on 9 stitches with white yarn, 3 stitches with red yarn, a further 9 stitches with white yarn and finish with 6 stitches using red (31 stitches)

Row 1: R: (P1, K1) three times, W: (P1, K1) five times, R: K1, W: (K1, P1) five times, R: (K1, P1) three times
Row 2: R: (K1, P1) three times, W: (K1, P1) five times, R: P1, W: (P1, K1) five times, R: (P1, K1) three times
Row 3: R: K6, W: K4, R: K2, W: K4, R: K1, W: K4, R: K2, W: K4, R: K6
Row 4: R: P6, W: P5, R: P4, W: P1, R: P1, W: P1, R: P4, W: P5, R: P6
Row 5: R: K6, W: K6, R: K9, W: K6, R: K6
Row 6: R: P6, W: P5, R: P11, W: P5, R: P6
Row 7: R: K6, w: K4, R: K13, W: K4, R: K6
Row 8: R: P6, W: P3, R: P15, W: P3, R: P6
Row 9: R: K6, W: K2, R: K17, W: K2, R: K6
Row 10: R: P6, W: P3, R: P15, W: P3, R: P6
Row 11: R: K6, W: K3, R: K15, W: K3, R: K6
Row 12: R: P6, W: P2, R: P17, W: P2, R: P6
Row 13: R: K6, W: K2, R: K1, W: K1, R: K3, W: K1, R: K5, W: K1, R: K3, W: K1, R: K1, W: K2, R: K6
Row 14: R: P6, W: P4, R: P2, W: P2, R: P5, W: P2, R: P2, W: P2, B: P6
Row 15: R: K6, W: K4, R: K1, W: K2, R: K7, W: K2, R: K1, W: K4, R: K6
Row 16: R: P6, W: P7, R: P7, W: P7, R: P6
Row 17: R: K6, W: K7, R: K7, W: K7, R: K6
Row 18: R: P6, W: P7, R: P1, W: P1, R: P3, W: P1, R: P1, W: P7, R: P6
Row 19: R: (P1, K1) three times, W: (P1, K1) four times, P1, R: K3, W: (P1, K1) four times, P1, R: (P1, K1) three times
Row 20: R: (K1, P1) three times, W: (K1, P1) five times, R: P1, W: (P1, K1) five times, R: (P1, K1) three times
Cast off all stitches knitwise in colour

*Finishing:*
Join sides to form napkin ring. Weave in ends to secure and neaten.

Canada Day is the 1st of July, so you've still got a couple of weeks to get some made to decorate your table.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gingerwitch for the yellow peony photo! We used to have the huge double pinks and whites.
> ...


That's just what I was thinking while I was catching up on the recent posts ! I remember when they first came out and I saw my first one actually in use I was a young girl and decided I would like to have one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gingerwitch for the yellow peony photo! We used to have the huge double pinks and whites.
> ...


I remember those cars. There was a guy in Kingston that had one, it was amazing to watch him drive out of the water.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Canada Day is the 1st of July, so you've still got a couple of weeks to get some made to decorate your table.

Have fun!
Dave[/quote]

I think mum would like this one, she is not a race fan.

My the track sure does look wet, for practice today.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Canada Day is the 1st of July, so you've still got a couple of weeks to get some made to decorate your table.
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave


I think mum would like this one, she is not a race fan.

My the track sure does look wet, for practice today.[/quote]

I should have put it in as an alternative, I just assumed non-racing fans would simply omit the chequered band, but it does allow me to add an extra white stitch and make it slightly less cramped. I hope she likes the result.

The track at Silverstone is greasy and horrible, hopefully it will improve. The forecast for Sunday is for a dry race, I really hope so!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Canada Day is the 1st of July, so you've still got a couple of weeks to get some made to decorate your table.
> ...


I should have put it in as an alternative, I just assumed non-racing fans would simply omit the chequered band, but it does allow me to add an extra white stitch and make it slightly less cramped. I hope she likes the result.

The track at Silverstone is greasy and horrible, hopefully it will improve. The forecast for Sunday is for a dry race, I really hope so!

Dave[/quote]

I was going to just make coasters for mum but, now I'll make napkin rings as well.

It does look dreadful. With any luck it will be dry or at least drier for Sunday.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> They suggest it might be dry on Sunday, but I'm not planning a barbecue!
> 
> Dave


Not having a barbecue is a good idea. Friends and I used to go to different parks for a barbecue. It would not just rain it would bucket down. Once we we nearly cut off by a flash flood.

Also camping is sure to bring on the rain.

Washing and detailing the car.

Washing the blankets.

The only thing I have come up with that keeps the rain away, especially during water restrictions, is fertilizing the lawn.

LesleighAnne


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Around 4:45 this morning.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Around 4:45 this morning.


Lovely colours, I'd forgotten skies came in blue!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Around 4:45 this morning.
> ...


I thought it would be nice for some to see a color other than grey. Not often take a picture when the moon is not full.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just posted a little napkin ring to go with this weekend's _MotoGP_ and the _British Grand Prix_ on 8th of July, which is known as _British Race Day_.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-88397-1.html#1652235

Hope you like it!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Around 4:45 this morning.
> ...


Very cheering picture, thank you. We do get nice blue skies, but you have to make sure you don't blink & miss them.

Now you all know what I was making the fuss about when I posted about trying to find a way through the floods with my GD & tiny 8mths. old GGD in the car. I visualised us having to abandon the car & cadge a lift in a lifeboat. Every road we tried was blocked by floodwater, eventually we got through by the Roman Palace. My GD's hubby's Uncle is the head gardener there, so GD knew the way. Dave, you were lucky not to be washed away. What would we do without you?

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


You are welcome.

I was a bit concerned, when I read your posting about the amount of rain. I'm not sure I'd like to have to drive in it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've just posted a little napkin ring to go with this weekend's _MotoGP_ and the _British Grand Prix_ on 8th of July, which is known as _British Race Day_.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-88397-1.html#1652235
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: This one will be a big hit as well, I'd better get started on them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love this one Dave!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've just posted a little napkin ring to go with this weekend's _MotoGP_ and the _British Grand Prix_ on 8th of July, which is known as _British Race Day_.
> ...


Thank you, it's gone down well with _The Lad_ and his friends. I've a few more to make by Sunday lunchtime, I'm not sure how many I'm supposed to be catering for, this can be a mystery sometimes!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It's really been grim across Southern England, more on the way this weekend, I'm hoping that will be the last of it for a while!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love this one Dave!!! Thank you!!!


I'm glad you like it, I hope you enjoy making a few to go with the racing.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


The end of the year pool party is always a mystery to me as to how many, until the night before. I figure if they tell me twenty I add at least five to it.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad to get up to reasonably nice day soon to be in the 90's I am sure. The pictures are great and love to look at them all. 
I did not know yellow peonies were rare. Wow. We, of course, do not grow them here as the roots or bulbs, I guess, would just roast in the summer here. I loved them when we had them in them at the B&B, Pinks and Whites only though.

Marge, what foods do you eat for comfort food that are good with this diverticulitis. You seem so aware and I wondered. 

I hope you all have a good day and I am looking forward to the new tp tonight. I need to lay down again. Take care, kids. 

As Grandmother Bess use to say, "Love and Kisses"

he he

Joe p


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Around 4:45 this morning.


Wow! that is sort of what my eye can perceive, but my current camera cannot achieve- lovely shot of the moon!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Around 4:45 this morning.
> ...


That picture is taken withmy iPhone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Well just finished catching up. Dave it is as if our heart and soul was on hold until Joe and yourself returned. Now awaiting anxiously post from Sam. The discussion was lively and very varied and infinitely useful, despite your absence.
> I have had health issues all week since a fall injured my knee and activated the fibro again. Needed a walker for a few days and every step up on the bus or stair aggravates it more. Neuritis may also be playing part. Joe take heart many of the restrictions can be temporary until the inflammation subsides and yogurt is my fall back product- high in protein yet soothing. Avoiding seeds and strings will always be wise. I believe I mentioned that I use a product called genesisx24 a liquid vitamin, mineral and herbal supplement which improves vitality and has many anti-inflammatory effects. I can actually feel the difference after a couple of days without it. Rest is important and you may have exceeded your stress tolerance with all the physical work and the moving of your Mom and fighting with the govt for funding. These kind of things sometimes upset the applecart. My fondest wishes for your recovery.
> Nana: Loving all the info and pics of New Zealand and it would be on my bucket list. So if you find a parachute lodged in one of those trees No I tried 2 with 1 stone.
> I long for green vegetation as it is so lacking here. Water elements too would be lovely. Wish I had taken more interest while I was working in my own environment and put in more perennial growth. I was a sucker for instant color every summer. Today at the senior ctr they had a barbecue and played a version of family feud which was fun and my team won. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


thank you Marge! You have not been well lately, we are just busy. I love instant colour too, but seldom afford it! what I have growing today largely came with the property, apart from my pots- which need a lot of work! Will keep an eye out for that parachute! The police helicopter has just been overhead, at 1.30am, maybe it was a night flight lesson- we get that sometimes- but I think it was a patrol out.
You don't mention your Hobo, has that young monkey taken off again? I sure hope not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


a good case to get an i phone next time- I dropped my LG the other day and it is playing up- did not have time yesterday to take it in, to see if the tech, boys can help me with the problems that have resulted!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everybody, Joe looks like you are feeling infinitely better( I hope anyway). 

Beautiful pic of the moon. 

Love Peony's, yellow is one of my favorite colors in flowers. 

Well, after today, DH only has one week to go at work and then we are out of here on the 24th. Wow, where did the time go?
Most everything's done though thank goodness. I just have a few more things to pack and some cleaning to do, not too bad. 
I'll get the step ladder out and wash all the windows today or Monday, we'll see how the weather goes, if really dark and cloudy right now, but those clouds are moving pretty quickly so don't think we'll get anything as far as rain goes. There is a really nice breeze going on though.
Oh well, I'm off for another cup of coffee and back to work I guess. 
Oh, Wicket is doing really well, he was pretty good yesterday, and he hasn't (knock on wood) had an accident in the house yet. I left him out of the kennel last night, so he had the run of the living room/kitchen, Took him out at 6am with the other two as usual and he promptly went and found himself a spot to do his business. Yay! And he loves attention now that he's getting more acclimated to it. 

Marge, how's our Hobo doing? Hope he's staying close more and not needing to wander as much. Hope your knee is coming along better also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've just posted a little napkin ring to go with this weekend's _MotoGP_ and the _British Grand Prix_ on 8th of July, which is known as _British Race Day_.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-88397-1.html#1652235
> 
> ...


This design really appeals!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


We've got peonies in the front garden here which are just coming into flower, but it's blowing such a gale today that they may be ruined. I'll post a pic later if they survive the battering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everybody, Joe looks like you are feeling infinitely better( I hope anyway).
> 
> Beautiful pic of the moon.
> 
> ...


all the best for your move- how far is it?- and I have forgotten where you are moving to- just recall that it all sounds really great, and it must be dog friendly if you could take on Wicket so close to moving. That is good he is a 'clean' fellow. He must be so enjoying having a real family- he looks such a sweetheart. I am contemplating a rescue dog, when I have to find another companion for Ringo. If I get it from the SPCA council will waive registration fees for the first year, and they come with their operation all taken care of. About to do some more work on Sorlenna's vest. I want to listen to the BBC broadcast. Then I will rest again.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've just posted a little napkin ring to go with this weekend's _MotoGP_ and the _British Grand Prix_ on 8th of July, which is known as _British Race Day_.
> ...


Thank you, it's really simple but looks quite effective.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Around 4:45 this morning.


Beautiful sunrise. I love the blue sky showing and the last of the moon. We had rain and grey sky all day Thurs. Today is beautiful. I got up late so missed sunrise. DH got up earlier and told me how beautiful it was. I just turned over since I was the one who stayed up late talking to my DD and GC from AZ. That 2 hour time difference makes it late for me. I love talking to them though.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

NanaCaren--I understand about the time difference for phone calls! We live in AZ and do not go on Daylight Savings Time. Thus I have to stop and figure out what time it is in other states. Sometimes, to call my wayward daughter who moved from AZ <g> it's two hours difference, sometimes three. AND, then to confuse us even more, because the Arizona Indian reservations are federal land, the rez does go on Daylight Savings time, thus, part of AZ stays the same and part doesn't! AZ, Hawaii and parts of Indiana stay the same, the rest of you really confuse those of us who don't! <g> And, then if you really want to tick off someone from Arizona, just say WE go on California time--nope, WE DON'T CHANGE, California goes on Arizona time! ARGH! As far as the old statement that it's for the farmers, they get up when they need to, not by the clock, so why on earth do you all do it? Every year when the time changes there is an average of over 30 deaths due to drivers who got an hours less sleep the night before. Thus, we just leave our clocks alone and try to figure out what time it is everywhere else in America! )


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Juleen said:


> NanaCaren--I understand about the time difference for phone calls! We live in AZ and do not go on Daylight Savings Time. Thus I have to stop and figure out what time it is in other states. Sometimes, to call my wayward daughter who moved from AZ <g> it's two hours difference, sometimes three. AND, then to confuse us even more, because the Arizona Indian reservations are federal land, the rez does go on Daylight Savings time, thus, part of AZ stays the same and part doesn't! AZ, Hawaii and parts of Indiana stay the same, the rest of you really confuse those of us who don't! <g> And, then if you really want to tick off someone from Arizona, just say WE go on California time--nope, WE DON'T CHANGE, California goes on Arizona time! ARGH! As far as the old statement that it's for the farmers, they get up when they need to, not by the clock, so why on earth do you all do it? Every year when the time changes there is an average of over 30 deaths due to drivers who got an hours less sleep the night before. Thus, we just leave our clocks alone and try to figure out what time it is everywhere else in America! )


I agree. I have a tough time with daylight saving and wish we would go on regular time and stay that way. Then we would always only be 1 hr time difference from AZ. My DD and I complain about this every year. I think some of the reasons for having daylilght savings time are outdated. Farmers now have enclosed cabs and lights. Kids do ride the bus but the majority either are driven to the bus stop, drive to school or are driven to school. In other words kids are not waiting in the dark alone. Comin home in the dark as latchkey kids is another story. My DIL drives my GD two blocks to the bus stop and waits with her in a warm car until the bus comes. I did the same when I took care of her. She loved my heated seats. I wish who ever is in charge would leave the times alone.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren--I understand about the time difference for phone calls! We live in AZ and do not go on Daylight Savings Time. Thus I have to stop and figure out what time it is in other states. Sometimes, to call my wayward daughter who moved from AZ <g> it's two hours difference, sometimes three. AND, then to confuse us even more, because the Arizona Indian reservations are federal land, the rez does go on Daylight Savings time, thus, part of AZ stays the same and part doesn't! AZ, Hawaii and parts of Indiana stay the same, the rest of you really confuse those of us who don't! <g> And, then if you really want to tick off someone from Arizona, just say WE go on California time--nope, WE DON'T CHANGE, California goes on Arizona time! ARGH! As far as the old statement that it's for the farmers, they get up when they need to, not by the clock, so why on earth do you all do it? Every year when the time changes there is an average of over 30 deaths due to drivers who got an hours less sleep the night before. Thus, we just leave our clocks alone and try to figure out what time it is everywhere else in America! )
> ...


But when we change in the spring, mornings are darker for a while.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, we had never had a car with heated seats until we visited our daughter in the east. Got a rental car and couldn't figure out why we were so darned hot. Finally, saw the heated seat button which was on! <g> Our son, has a business truck with seats that can be cooled! Now, that, I would pay extra for!!!!!!!!!!! And, as far as having a child wait in the dark until the school bus came, yep, I'd be right there, too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, Joe looks like you are feeling infinitely better( I hope anyway).
> ...


Thank you, Torrington, Wyoming, getting excited. Yes he seems to be pretty even tempered and a love. 
I understand wanting a playmate for Ringo, they sure are lively when they are young, a friend would keep him busy, hopefully. lol
Waived fees is certainly a plus.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Juleen said:


> LOL, we had never had a car with heated seats until we visited our daughter in the east. Got a rental car and couldn't figure out why we were so darned hot. Finally, saw the heated seat button which was on! <g> Our son, has a business truck with seats that can be cooled! Now, that, I would pay extra for!!!!!!!!!!! And, as far as having a child wait in the dark until the school bus came, yep, I'd be right there, too!


Lucky-AZ doesn't have daylight saving. Now I wouldn't let my children or grandchildren wait in the dark. It is too scary, too much out there. As far as the heated seats, they came with the used car. My car is 12 years old. An older couple had it so low miles. When the husband passed away, his widow gave up driving. We got a good deal and I am still figuring out all the whistles and bells after 2 years. It has more than any other car we have ever had.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Is Torrington near Gillette. My college roommate lives there. Beautiful couontry. We viited her and then on to Yellowstone. He husband showed us a route through the Big Horn Mts. It was fabulous. I recommend it when you get settled.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well. I made a mistake in my own pattern (the new one)...! After frogging five rows, I hope I don't do that again, as the rows do get longer the farther I go (just getting started on a shawl). I guess I should not be on the stationary bike and knit at the same time.  

Now I need to get out to the store (maybe the LYS, we'll see how the timing goes) and pick up some things and see what else DD will need for her trip. We also have to do laundry but may put that off a bit as she doesn't leave until Wednesday. 

Love the pictures of all the flowers...have to "garden vicariously" through pictures any more, what with drought and heat here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren--I understand about the time difference for phone calls! We live in AZ and do not go on Daylight Savings Time. Thus I have to stop and figure out what time it is in other states. Sometimes, to call my wayward daughter who moved from AZ <g> it's two hours difference, sometimes three. AND, then to confuse us even more, because the Arizona Indian reservations are federal land, the rez does go on Daylight Savings time, thus, part of AZ stays the same and part doesn't! AZ, Hawaii and parts of Indiana stay the same, the rest of you really confuse those of us who don't! <g> And, then if you really want to tick off someone from Arizona, just say WE go on California time--nope, WE DON'T CHANGE, California goes on Arizona time! ARGH! As far as the old statement that it's for the farmers, they get up when they need to, not by the clock, so why on earth do you all do it? Every year when the time changes there is an average of over 30 deaths due to drivers who got an hours less sleep the night before. Thus, we just leave our clocks alone and try to figure out what time it is everywhere else in America! )
> ...


I don't have the issue locally - in the way you do in America- but we have relatives in various parts of the world that we like to keep in contact with- the UK is a case in point, where there is really only a very narrow window when you can make a call -either very early for you, or for them- you need to know the body clock of the person you are calling!
I have wished for years the politicians would stop mucking around with our time. They keep changing the dates that it will happen. and with farms being so often mechanised now, you can't say the robots notice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Rufus the mutt, is about twice the size of Ringo [the corgi] and can bowl him over and go for the throat when he gets 'miffed'. They are learning to enjoy each other's company, but some days I just have to separate them! Fortunately one of the things that I achieved with my inheritance was an extra gate in the garden, so both dogs have shelter and enough room to run, particularly if I have to be out and don't know how long my errand is likely to take! I must try my new halter again [for Ringo], but I spotted another pit/mastiff yesterday, admittedly with its owner, but on a woefully inadequate leash. There is an underworld here, that is into dog fighting- but I personally would prefer not to be part of the 'mincemeat'!
I have seen some of the results in the SPCA kennels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well. I made a mistake in my own pattern (the new one)...! After frogging five rows, I hope I don't do that again, as the rows do get longer the farther I go (just getting started on a shawl). I guess I should not be on the stationary bike and knit at the same time.
> 
> Now I need to get out to the store (maybe the LYS, we'll see how the timing goes) and pick up some things and see what else DD will need for her trip. We also have to do laundry but may put that off a bit as she doesn't leave until Wednesday.
> 
> Love the pictures of all the flowers...have to "garden vicariously" through pictures any more, what with drought and heat here.


Glad it wasn't my incompetence!!! Do hope you spend your voucher this time lol!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Around 4:45 this morning.


I just don't think I can match that iphone of yours- but it as a lovely clear morning again, am looking out for the sunrise. Next door does not put a lot of money into maintainance- and their priority is to raplace the car that 'died'.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Around 4:45 this morning.
> ...


That looks neat, I have trouble getting a picture when it's dark out. The twilight works best for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Day break a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thank you! but I really think I need to save up to 'upgrade' my camera- It annoys me when it is a technical issue that I can't overcome. We used to use 'Practisix's' at school, and were expected to get our 'focal distances' accurate, and were not allowed to crop our photos- at least with digital you can see pretty much what you are getting. I do miss my good Olympus. But what the heck, with all the burglaries I have had, at least I have never been injured!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've made it to the store and back, but did not get over to the yarn store...I suppose when it's time for me to go, I'll just know (and find the "perfect yarn" waiting for me, ha ha).

It's not as if I don't have a couple of full boxes and two projects in progress as it is...! Pie fixings and bday cake fixings are now on the counter, so we shall see how those turn out. The older son's bday is next week, but we are celebrating this weekend. He gets a sugar cake but Bub gets the sugar free pie (and I'm planning on having a little of both!).

For now, I will do a bit of knitting and see how far I get on the shawl #1, then see if my wild idea for the second phase works. 

Myfanwy, we have only been burgled once--and he came home while it was in progress and scared them off, so we didn't actually lose anything--but that was really frightening...good to know you & yours have never been hurt by it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made it to the store and back, but did not get over to the yarn store...I suppose when it's time for me to go, I'll just know (and find the "perfect yarn" waiting for me, ha ha).
> 
> It's not as if I don't have a couple of full boxes and two projects in progress as it is...! Pie fixings and bday cake fixings are now on the counter, so we shall see how those turn out. The older son's bday is next week, but we are celebrating this weekend. He gets a sugar cake but Bub gets the sugar free pie (and I'm planning on having a little of both!).
> 
> ...


you feel so literally 'invaded'- as you say there must be some special yarn waiting for you when you do get there!
Happy celebrations!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Day break a couple of minutes ago.


I love this picture. I am trying to figure out how you got such a good picture when it is pitch black outside. The moon looks neat in both pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Day break a couple of minutes ago.
> ...


thank you! it seems to work best when I use the flash. Sometimes it works best with the flash 'disabled', I try it both ways, and choose the one I like better!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi all my TP friends. I came over to my son's for a short time this afternoon. Hopefully will be able to use Laptop at my Son-in-law and family home. I will be staying with them for a while.It is extremely hard not having Fred with me. I will checking later. Love you all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Hi all my TP friends. I came over to my son's for a short time this afternoon. Hopefully will be able to use Laptop at my Son-in-law and family home. I will be staying with them for a while.It is extremely hard not having Fred with me. I will checking later. Love you all.


Carol, good to hear from you. I know how hard it is at first--I've been there, but I'm glad to know your family is with you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Hi all my TP friends. I came over to my son's for a short time this afternoon. Hopefully will be able to use Laptop at my Son-in-law and family home. I will be staying with them for a while.It is extremely hard not having Fred with me. I will checking later. Love you all.


Dear Carol, So glad to hear from you, and that you have been able to get to the laptop. lol, J.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello chaps and chappesses, I've just started this week's _Knitting Tea Party_ off with a Summery cocktail and a salad, weathermen take note, we want weather to match!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-88531-1.html#1655156

Hope to see you there!
Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I like the two napkin rings. I guess I like simple things!

My phone shows the time all over the world. It really helped while my DD was gone. It was interesting to see the difference. I would stay up late, and she was about to get up! It showed me how late some of you stay up!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I like the two napkin rings. I guess I like simple things!
> 
> My phone shows the time all over the world. It really helped while my DD was gone. It was interesting to see the difference. I would stay up late, and she was about to get up! It showed me how late some of you stay up!


Thank you, they're both easy designs to make, but look quite striking on the table, I hope you enjoy making them.

I try to arrange a _siesta_ on Fridays so I'm around for a couple of hours when the new _Tea Party_ starts, most days I'm up pretty early when most of America is turning in for the day.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


No, it's on the Nebraska border, about and hour and a half North East of Cheyenne.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Tessa, that is so frightening to go through that alone, but with the baby it is horrible. I'm just so glad you are ok. I was stuck in flood waters once and it was awful. I made it to higher ground in a parking lot but saw cars floating and turning completely around. I felt trapped, but had no baby with me and that would have made it so much worse. Thank goodness you both made it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> Hi all my TP friends. I came over to my son's for a short time this afternoon. Hopefully will be able to use Laptop at my Son-in-law and family home. I will be staying with them for a while.It is extremely hard not having Fred with me. I will checking later. Love you all.


Carol, so glad to see you again. Don't know if you will see this since the new Tea Party is beginning. Hugs to you and sweet thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thank you for your understanding, it was having the baby with us that made it scary, but of course, once we were out of it we could laugh & joke about it.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Hi all my TP friends. I came over to my son's for a short time this afternoon. Hopefully will be able to use Laptop at my Son-in-law and family home. I will be staying with them for a while.It is extremely hard not having Fred with me. I will checking later. Love you all.


Carol, it is good that you were able to get to your son's & collect your laptop, keep in touch, you have so many friends here. Many of us have had similar troubles & can sympathise with your pain. Remember it is perfectly alright to express your feelings, so have a good cry when you need, so long as you're not upsetting the GC, you'll feel better for it. My prayers are with you, Tessa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well. I made a mistake in my own pattern (the new one)...! After frogging five rows, I hope I don't do that again, as the rows do get longer the farther I go (just getting started on a shawl). I guess I should not be on the stationary bike and knit at the same time.
> 
> Now I need to get out to the store (maybe the LYS, we'll see how the timing goes) and pick up some things and see what else DD will need for her trip. We also have to do laundry but may put that off a bit as she doesn't leave until Wednesday.
> 
> Love the pictures of all the flowers...have to "garden vicariously" through pictures any more, what with drought and heat here.


You have been talking of spending this voucher for a long tiem it seems!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> You have been talking of spending this voucher for a long tiem it seems!


I know! In actuality, I've only had it for a month, but I do love going to that store and think about it a lot. With work, the family, and all that we've been busy with, it's hard for me to get there. It does still give me something to look forward to. Ha ha.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all my TP friends. I came over to my son's for a short time this afternoon. Hopefully will be able to use Laptop at my Son-in-law and family home. I will be staying with them for a while.It is extremely hard not having Fred with me. I will checking later. Love you all.
> ...


May I second that? We are all here for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Tessa! when you first posted this, I had quite failed to take on board how tiny the GD is. It must have been a nasty experience. Are the waters subsiding at all?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


And I Third that!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Hi Siouxann! How is summer treating you? got to get busy then back to bed! it is 1.30am Sunday!


----------

